# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  زواريب الغد

## العالي عالي

#
  القادة العرب على موعد على هامش قمتهم المرتقبة في دمشق الأسبوع المقبل مع الفنانة العربية ميادة الحناوي، التي أعدت لهذه المناسبة "اوبريتا" غنائيا خاصا. هذه المعلومة ذكرتها الحناوي خلال مشاركتها الجمعة الماضية في برنامج "العراب" على قناة الـ mbc.

#
  أقام رئيس الوزراء الأسبق النائب عبدالرؤوف الروابدة مأدبة عشاء في منزله على شرف سمو الأمير مشعل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود الذي زار المملكة مؤخرا والتقى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني وعددا من كبار المسؤولين. وحضر المأدبة عدد محدود من أصدقاء أبي عصام من مسؤولين سابقين وحاليين.

#
  أثارت تصريحات المرشح الجمهوري للانتخابات الأميركية السيناتور جون ماكين في عمّان الثلاثاء الماضي حول إيواء إيران للقاعدة ودعمها لها جدلا واسعا في الأوساط السياسية والإعلامية الأميركية. وتساءلت عن مدى دقة وصحة هذه المعلومات التي أدلى بها خلال لقاء صحافي عقده بجبل القلعة الأثري بوسط عمّان. واستفسر معلقون عن الرابطة التي تجمع إيران الشيعية وتنظيم القاعدة السني. وذكروا بأن هذه المعلومة لو وردت على لسان المرشح الديمقراطي السيناتور باراك أوباما "لقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد".

#
  كتلة الوفاق النيابية، التي يرأسها النائب توفيق كريشان، أعلنت امس عن حل نفسها، وأبلغت رئيس مجلس النواب والمكتب الدائم للمجلس بحل نفسها. ويتوقع ان ينضم السواد الأعظم من اعضاء الكتلة (11 نائبا) الى كتلة الإخاء الوطني (15 نائبا).

#
  أعلن الزميل سميح المعايطة امس تراجعه عن الترشح لانتخابات منصب نقيب الصحفيين التي تحدد موعدها في 25 نيسان القادم. المعايطة أعاد تراجعه الى أن "المعركة الانتخابية غير مكتملة الشروط حتى الان". ويستمر في ميدان المنافسة على منصب النقيب أربعة مرشحين، في حين أعلن نحو 30 زميلا عزمهم الترشح لعضوية مجلس النقابة الذي يضم عشرة اعضاء.

#
  رفض منظر التيار السلفي الجهادي ابو محمد المقدسي (عصام البرقاوي) إجراء أية مقابلة صحافية او اعطاء تصريحات منذ الإفراج عنه قبل نحو أسبوعين. محاولات عديدة بذلتها صحف محلية وعربية ووكالات أنباء وفضائيات إخبارية للخروج بتصريحات من المقدسي من دون مجيب. ويذكر أن "الغد" كانت انفردت في تموز 2005 بآخر مقابلة خاصة مع المقدسي قبل ان يعاد توقيفه منذ ذلك التاريخ.

#
  يصل عمان والعقبة اعتبارا من مساء الثلاثاء المقبل عشرات الصحافيين العرب والأجانب لحضور احتفالات منطقة العقبة الخاصة بعيدها الثامن والتي تجري برعاية ملكية يومي الاربعاء والخميس القادمين. وتفتتح في العقبة في هذه الاحتفالات عدة مشاريع سياحية واقتصادية كبرى.

#
  حزب الوسط الإسلامي قدم امس أوراقه الرسمية واول كشف من اعضائه المؤسسين لغايات تصويب اوضاعه وفقا لقانون الاحزاب المعدل، الذي تنتهي فيه مهلة تصويب أوضاع الاحزاب القائمة في 15 نيسان القادم. رئيس المكتب السياسي للحزب فايز الربيع اشار الى أنه سيتم تقديم كامل اسماء المؤسسين وبما يزيد عن 500 عضو يتوزعون على 11 محافظة، علما أن للحزب عشرة فروع.

#
  دعت نقابة تجار المواد الطبية والعلمية والمخبرية أعضاء الهيئة العامة وجميع مستوردي الأجهزة والمستلزمات الطبية والمخبرية ومواد الأسنان إلى اجتماع طارئ أمس في مجمع النقابات للتباحث في قرار المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء فرض رسم استيراد وتداول مقداره مائة دينار عن كل مستلزم طبي أو مخبري أو أسنان. ولفتت النقابة إلى أن هذا القرار سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع كلف استيراد هذه المواد، وبالتالي رفع أسعارها على المرضى.

----------


## احساس المطر

موضوع رائع شكرا الك يا عالي ويا ريت لو يكون مستمر

----------


## العالي عالي

> موضوع رائع شكرا الك يا عالي ويا ريت لو يكون مستمر


مشكور حلا على المرور وانشاء الله راح يكون الموضوع دايمن متجدد

----------


## العالي عالي

زواريب الغد الموافق الثلاثاء 25 أذار 2008م  17 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ

#
  أجهزة الامن العام تمكنت قبل أيام من إلقاء القبض على صاحب مكتب سياحي كان اتهم من قبل مواطنين بـ "النصب والاحتيال" عليهم بمبلغ 113 ألف دينار من خلال عرضه رحلات سياحية خارجية وهمية". المذكور كان هرب الى تركيا وقبض عليه اثناء عودته للأردن، وتم الإفراج عنه بكفالة على ذمة التحقيق بحسب مصدر مسؤول في قطاع السياحة. المتضررون من هذه القضية سيتم تعويضهم بعد مرور ثلاثة اشهر على نشر إعلان استقبال الشكاوى وإغلاق المكتب بحسب قانون السياحة، وذلك من خلال الكفالة المالية (75 ألف دينار) المقدمة من المكتب عند الترخيص لوزارة السياحة، والمحجوزة حاليا لدى البنوك.

#
  يلتقي وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز اليوم الثلاثاء بممثلين عن قيادة حزب البعث الاشتراكي الأردني للاستماع لشكوى من الحزب عن "وجود عراقيل امام نحو 200 من اعضائه في الحصول على شهادات عدم المحكومية" التي يشترطها قانون الاحزاب المعدل لتصويب أوضاع الحزب. وكان وزير التنمية السياسية كمال ناصر التقى قبل اسابيع بوفد من الحزب ذاته على خلفية الشكوى إياها.

#
  رئيس مؤسسة الزغبي الدولية للاستطلاعات الأميركي جون زغبي انتقد مازحا المرشح الجمهوري للانتخابات الأميركية جون ماكين، خلال لقاء عبر الستلايت مع فعاليات اعلامية ومجتمعية أردنية نظمته السفارة الأميركية أمس، عندما قال "أنا متفائل بماكين، وإذا ما فاز بالانتخابات فإنه سيئ الى درجة انه قد يفاجئنا ويعمل أمرا جيدا"! زغبي انتقد ايضا ماكين بقوله انه "لا يعرف منطقة الشرق الاوسط"، في إشارة الى تصريحات أطلقها ماكين خلال زيارته للأردن الأسبوع الماضي والتي قال فيها إن إيران تدعم "القاعدة". واعتبر زغبي ان هذه التصريحات "مؤشر على ان عقلية ماكين عسكرية وليست سياسية".

#
  أول دراسة سياسية حول تراجع حصة الحركة الاسلامية في الانتخابات النيابية الاخيرة صدرت أمس للباحث محمد ابو رمان تحت عنوان "الاخوان المسلمون في الانتخابات النيابية 2007: نكسة سياسية عابرة ام تآكل في الجماهيرية"، وصدرت الدراسة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية في كتيب من 150 صفحة تقريبا وبدعم من مؤسسة فريدرش ايبرت ضمن دراسات حول الحركات الاسلامية في الأردن. نتائج الدراسة ستعلن قريبا.

#
  دعت اللجنة التنفيذية العليا لحماية الوطن ومجابهة التطبيع أمس الى مقاطعة المنتجات الأميركية "بهدف حرمان العدو الصهيوني من سلاح يستخدم ضدنا بتمويل منا". اللجنة، المشكلة من النقابات المهنية وأحزاب المعارضة ومستقلين حثت في بيان لها أمس المواطنين على "التوجه نحو منتجات وطنية وعربية وإسلامية ومنتجات دول صديقة" وذلك ردا على "تسابق رجال الادارة الأميركية في تقديم الدعم المادي والمعنوي للكيان الصهيوني الوالغ في دماء الأشقاء الفلسطينيين" (...) وهذا يؤكد ان الادارة الأميركية وغلاة الصهيونية وجهان لعملة واحدة".

#
  وزير العمل باسم السالم زوّد وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية بصورة لوالده المرحوم خليل السالم لتعليقها على لوحة وزراء التنمية الاجتماعية السابقين المعلقة في مدخل الوزارة. وكان السالم، وخلال زيارة سابقة لزميلته للتنمية الاجتماعية هالة لطوف، لاحظ خلو اللوحة من صورة والده، الذي تسلم وزارة التنمية مطلع الثمانينيات، وابلغ من قبل لطوف ان المشكلة هي في عدم توفر الصورة ما دفعه لتأمينها، ولتأخذ مكانها أمس على اللوحة.

#
  ذوو الاحتياجات الخاصة وطلبة من المدارس ينظمون مسيرة "الأمان على الطرق" لتوعية الرأي العام بخطورة الحوادث المرورية. وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز يرعى المسيرة التي تنظمها جمعية تأهيل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ومدارس النظم الحديثة في عمان.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 27 أذار 2008م   19 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ



#
  وصل إلى عمان امس الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس في طريقه الى دمشق لترؤس الوفد الفلسطيني في القمة العربية، التي تعقد يومي 29 و30 آذار الجاري. من المرجح ان يغادر عباس الى دمشق اليوم او غدا الجمعة. ويذكر ان عباس لم يحسم قراره بحضور القمة سوى قبل ايام قليلة.

#
  مجلس النواب يعقد جلسته الاخيرة في الدورة العادية الأولى الاحد المقبل بالرغم من ان الدورة تنتهي دستوريا الاربعاء الذي يليه. وتخصص الجلسة لمناقشة الحكومة في مدى جدية وجود نفط في المملكة، وذلك بناء على طلب بالمناقشة وقعه 15 نائبا. ومع ذلك، يرجح نواب ان لا تعقد الجلسة الاخيرة القادمة في ظل توقعهم تهريب النصاب لعقدها.

#
  يغادر عمان مطلع الشهر المقبل وفد نيابي واسع الى جنوب افريقيا للمشاركة بمؤتمر الاتحاد البرلماني الدولي، فيما غادر وفد نيابي آخر امس متوجها الى اليونان للمشاركة في اجتماعات الاتحاد البرلماني الاورو- متوسطي. الوفدان يضمان عشرة نواب لكل منهما ويرأسهما رئيس المجلس عبدالهادي المجالي.

#
  قيادة حزب البعث الاشتراكي الاردني رفعت امس مذكرة لرئيس الوزراء ووزيري الداخلية والتنمية السياسية تقدم فيها رأيها واعتراضاتها على قانون الاحزاب المعدل، وما ترى انها "عراقيل" تواجه اكثر من 200 من اعضاء الحزب في الحصول على شهادات عدم المحكومية لقبولهم ضمن قائمة المؤسسين وتصويب أوضاع الحزب. القيادة التقت اول من امس بمدير دائرة الاحزاب في وزارة الداخلية عبدالباسط الكباريتي بتكليف من الوزير وبحثوا هذه المعيقات.

#
  من العراقيل التي اشار اليها حزب البعث رفض الجهات المختصة منح عضو القيادة القومية الاسبق لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ضافي الجمعاني لشهادة عدم المحكومية، وذلك على خلفية "صدور حكم سياسي عليه عام 1956" بحسب عضو قيادة الحزب هشام النجداوي. الجمعاني، وهو من مواليد 1927، سجن في سورية سياسيا لنحو 23 عاما قبل الإفراج عنه نهاية التسعينيات الماضية.

#
  تعكف اللجنة العليا لمراكز الاصلاح والتأهيل، التي يترأسها وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز، على إعداد نظام الخلوة الشرعية في السجون، وذلك بعد ان فرغت ادارة هذه المراكز من توزيع استبيان على ثلاثة آلاف سجين في مختلف السجون لتحديد آرائهم من تطبيق الخلوة وأفضل السبل لذلك. مصدر مطلع ابلغ "زواريب" ان النظام المرتقب ينص في مبادئه العامة على قصر الحق بالخلوة للمحكومين دون الموقوفين، على ان يسمح للسجين بالاختلاء بزوجته كل ستة اشهر مرة، وان تراعى عمليات التوثيق الرسمي لمواعيد اللقاء لغايات الحفاظ على النسب.

#
  سفير الإمارات العربية المتحدة في تركمستان حسن عبدالله العظب اصطحب كل اعضاء سفارته لحضور المباراة التي خاضها فريق كرة القدم الاردني امس مع نظيره التركمنستاني، والتي أسفرت عن فوز الاردن 2/0. من جانبه اتصل السفير الاردني في اوزبكستان، والتي كان الفريق الاردني لعب فيها وخسر ضد الاوزبكستانيين خلال جولته الحالية في شمال آسيا، عدة مرات ليطمئن عن أحوال الفريق ومرافقيه، ما لاقى استحسانا من الوفد الاردني.

#
  وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية أغلقت العام الماضي 35 حضانة لمخالفتها شروط الترخيص، في حين أغلقت 25 حضانة اخرى مؤقتا لمدة ثلاثة اشهر، وذلك بحسب مصدر مطلع في الوزارة. وكانت الوزارة أعلنت مؤخرا انها تعكف حاليا على تعديل نظام ترخيص دور الحضانة في المملكة، وباتجاه تشديد شروط الترخيص للحد من السلبيات التي ترافق أعمال العديد من الحضانات.

#
  الكاتب علي السنيد قدم امس اعتذارا رسميا لوزير الصحة السابق الدكتور سعد الخرابشة ولأسرته وعشيرته على خلفية المقال الذي كتبه السنيد في صحيفة "الأنباط" في حزيران الماضي بعد استقالة الخرابشة. السنيد كتب "رسالة اعتذار" للخرابشة نشرها على موقع عمون الالكتروني، وأكد فيها اعتذاره "الشديد عن اي مس شخصي قد أكون سببته في مقالي دون قصد مني". الوزير السابق يقاضي السنيد حاليا بتهمة الذم والقدح باعتبار المقال تضمن "تجريحا شخصيا" بالخرابشة على خلفية قضية تلوث منشية بني حسن.

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 29 أذار 2008م - 21 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ




#  كشف مصدر مطلع ان وزيرا سابقا سيترأس شركة تطوير معان التي تعمل على غرار شركة تطوير العقبة كشركة حكومية لتطوير منطقة معان التنموية. ويشار الى ان وزير العمل باسم السالم يرأس هو الآخر حاليا رئاسة مجلس ادارة شركة تطوير المفرق.

#  تأكد أن الشريف فارس شرف سيلتحق بوظيفة مرموقة في دبي، وبالتحديد في شركة دبي الاستثمارية اعتبارا من بداية شهر آيار المقبل. قيل ان الشريف شرف ترك عمله كنائب لمحافظ البنك المركزي ليلتحق بهذه الوظيفة او اخرى مثلها، ولكن هذا لم يكن السبب الحقيقي لتركه العمل في حينه، وانما فرصة الوظيفة التي سيشغلها الشريف شرف في آيار جاءت بعد ان قدم استقالته من البنك المركزي.

#  رفعت الجامعة الاردنية ميزانية البحث العلمي من 1,5% الى 8% من مجمل موازنة الجامعة للعام الحالي 2008، والتي وصلت الى 92 مليون دينار، بحسب مصادر اكاديمية. المصادر تقول ان هذه الزيادة ستنعكس على حجم ونوعية البحث العلمي في الجامعة الأم، من دون ان تحدد قنوات وتواريخ صرف المبالغ الاضافية.

#  رئاسة الجامعة الاردنية تتجه الى اتخاذ قرار بضم المراكز المتخصصة التابعة لها الى الكليات والاقسام المعنية المختلفة. هذا التوجه سيشمل مراكز الدراسات الاستراتيجية والاستشارات والبحوث المائية والزراعية والكمبيوتر وغيرها.

#  مديرو عشرين مدرسة تعتبر من افضل واعرق المدارس في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية قاموا مؤخرا بزيارة الى الاردن، اطلعوا خلالها على تجربة مدارس "كينغز اكاديمي" الواقعة في محافظة مادبا. مسؤولون رفيعون استقبلوا الضيوف على هامش زيارتهم للأكاديمية، والتي لم تعلن رسميا.

#  لجنة الاسرى الاردنيين المحررين من المعتقلات الاسرائيلية دشنت اول من امس موقعا إلكترونيا لها على الشبكة العنكبوتية يسلط الضوء على قضية هؤلاء الاسرى ومن تبقى في معتقلات الاحتلال. رئيس اللجنة وائل الأمير اشار الى ان عدد الاسرى المفرج عنهم يصل الى نحو 35 اسيرا، فيما يقبع بسجون الاحتلال حاليا اكثر من 30 اسيرا اردنيا آخرين.

#  ذكرت منظمة الصليب الاحمر الدولي أن أكثر من 2200 طبيب وممرض قتلوا في العراق، كما خطف ما يزيد عن 250 منذ عام 2003، أي منذ احتلال هذا البلد. ونقلت المنظمة عن مصادر رسمية عراقية ان اكثر من 20 الف طبيب غادروا العراق من بين الأطباء المسجلين عام 1990 والبالغ عددهم 34 ألفا.

#  يتوقع ان تصل مبيعات المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية الى اكثر من 120 مليون دينار هذا العام، وبزيادة الضعف تقريبا عن مبيعاتها في السنة الفائتة. مبيعات المؤسسة وصلت منذ بداية العام الجاري وحتى الآن الى نحو 25 مليون دينار بزيادة 10.5 مليون عن الفترة نفسها من العام الماضي. وبلغة النسب المئوية ستشكل مبيعات المؤسسة حوالي 14% من مجمل المبيعات في المملكة، بينما كانت في السنة الماضية حوالي 7.5%.

#
  لم تعلن القوات المسلحة عن مبيعات المؤسسة الاستهلاكية العسكرية لهذا العام أو الذي سبقه، الا ان مصادر مطلعة قالت ان هذه المبيعات تقل عن المؤسسة المدنية. وتقدر المصادر نفسها مجموع مبيعات المؤسستين بحوالي 25% من مجمل المبيعات للمواد المثيلة التي تباع في المملكة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأثنين 31 أذار 2008م  - 23 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ

#
  عاد إلى عمّان قبل أيام رئيس الديوان الملكي الدكتور باسم عوض الله بعد أن أتم مراسم طلب يد الآنسة ريما هاني صيام المقيمة في مدينة الخبر السعودية. قاضي القضاة الدكتور أحمد هليل قام بطلب يد العروس وقوبل بالإيجاب، عقد القران سيتم لاحقا. ورافق جاهة الدكتور باسم شقيقه ناصر.

#
  مصادر مطلعة في حكومة معروف البخيت السابقة أكدت، في أول تعليق لها على قضية إلغاء ترخيص إقامة مشروع كازينو في منطقة البحر الميت، أن حكومة البخيت "هي من أوقف ترخيص الكازينو بعد اسابيع من موافقة مجلس الوزراء على ترخيصه"، ولم تزد المصادر اكثر في التعليق على هذا الموضوع. وكان نقل امس عن مصادر أن الحكومة الحالية أوقفت مؤخرا اتفاقية إقامة الكازينو التي وقعتها الحكومة السابقة مع شركة سياحية استثمارية مسجلة في لندن.

#
  شركة سرايا العقبة باعت جميع فلل "الجراند" المطلة على شاطئ البحر ضمن مشروعها، بسعر يتراوح بين 2.5 إلى 3,5 مليون دينار للفيلا الواحدة. فيلتان فقط من بين 12 فيلا مطلة على البحر ذهبت لغير الاردنيين، فيما اشترى أردنيون بقيتها، الفلل المشار إليها ستباع مؤثثة بأفضل الماركات العالمية ومخدومة. المشروع الضخم الذي تصل كلفته الى بليون دولار تقريبا ينتهي العمل به في العام 2010.

#
  رغم تأكيدات وزارة الداخلية بأنه لا إجراءات تتخذ ضد شبان وفتيات يتبعون في ملابسهم وقصات شعورهم "موضات غريبة"، فقد أكد مواطنون أنه تم يوم الجمعة الماضية توقيف احدى الحافلات السياحية المتجهة الى العقبة قريبا من معان من قبل دورية نجدة، حيث قام أفرادها بتعطيل مسير الحافلة نحو نصف ساعة وإجبار شابين لا يتجاوز عمرهما الثامنة عشرة على تغيير تسريحة شعرهما بعد ترطيبه بالمياه، فضلا عن إجبار أحدهما على نزع سلسلة كان يرتديها. هذه الحادثة كانت شاهدة عليها احدى الزميلات في "الغد".

#  منذ إلغاء وزارة الاعلام رسميا مطلع الألفية الثانية سيؤدي 33 عضوا جديدا في نقابة الصحفيين اليمين القانونية ظهر اليوم امام وزير، وهو وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال ناصر جودة. يمين العضوية بموجب قانون نقابة الصحفيين يؤدى امام وزير الاعلام، ودفع الغاء هذا المنصب في الحكومات المتعاقبة الأخيرة الى تأدية اليمين امام رئيس الوزراء باعتباره المعني بملف الاعلام، وهذا الملف عاد مع الحكومة الحالية الى يد وزير الدولة جودة.

#  النائب الإسلامي محمد عقل تسلل خلال المناقشة العامة لقضية النفط في مجلس النواب امس الى انتقاد الحكومة لتدني مستوى تمثيلها في القمة العربية بدمشق التي انتهت امس. نواب احتجوا على عقل باعتباره دخل في أمر خارج جدول أعمال الجلسة. ومثل الاردن في القمة مندوبنا الدائم في الجامعة العربية عمر الرفاعي.

#
  نواب بدأوا امس بالتوقيع على مذكرة تطالب الحكومة بقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع هولندا احتجاجا على عرض فيلم هولندي اعتبر مسيئا للإسلام، وذلك بالتزامن مع قرار لمجلس النواب بإصدار بيان يدين بث الفيلم الهولندي، الذي اضطرت هولندا وألمانيا اول من امس الى وقف عرضه بعد يومين فقط من ذلك على اثر الاحتجاجات الاسلامية الواسعة ضده.

#  عدل رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الناقد الدكتور خالد الكركي عن عزمه إدارة الأمسية الشعرية التي أحياها أمس في المركز الثقافي الملكي الشاعر الشاب تميم البرغوثي. وقالت مصادر إن اعتذار الكركي جاء بعد أن أبلغه آخرون بأن تقديمه شاعرا شابا لا يتناسب ووضعه الأكاديمي، ما دفع إدارة المركز إلى الاستعانة برئيس المعهد الملكي للدراسات الدينية الدكتور حسن أبو نعمة لإدارة الأمسية وتقديم البرغوثي الذي أبهر الجمهور بقصائده

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 2 نيسان 2008م - 25 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ

#
  نفت مصادر مطلعة ان تكون المفاوضات لبيع تلفزيون atv الخاص قد "توقفت او تعطلت". وأشارت المصادر الى ان المحادثات "ما تزال مستمرة" مع المستثمر الاردني لبيع المحطة التلفزيونية، التي تعثر بثها منذ آب(أغسطس) الماضي.

#
  وزير الزراعة المهندس مزاحم المحيسن اكد انه لن يتم صرف دعم الأعلاف إلا للمواشي التي تخضع لعمليات الترقيم الرسمية، وذلك للتأكد من مدى استحقاق مربي الماشية للدعم ولحصر أعداد المواشي التي يمتلكها كل مزارع بدقة. كما شدد المحيسن ان دفاتر التحصين للمواشي لن تصرف الا للمواشي التي تخضع للترقيم.

#
  مصدر فلسطيني رفيع اكد لـ "زواريب" ان "لا توجه" لدى الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس لتغيير مدير عام الصندوق القومي الفلسطيني د. رمزي خوري. خوري، بحسب المصدر "يحظى" بثقة الرئيس عباس بخلاف ما تردد مؤخرا من وجود نية لتغييره. اما فيما يتعلق برئيس مجلس ادارة الصندوق محمد زهدي النشاشيبي، فهو ،بحسب المصدر، يرغب في الاستراحة وعدم تجديد ترشيحه لهذا المنصب، لكن تغييره يحتاج لقرار من المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني.

#
  امين عام جامعة الدول العربية عمرو موسى يزور عمان الاسبوع المقبل. سبب الزيارة هو حضور موسى المؤتمر السنوي الثالث لمجموعة "ايفيان" الاقتصادية- المنطقة العربية وذلك بصفته رئيسا فخريا للمجموعة في الإعلام العربي. رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي يفتتح الاثنين المقبل المؤتمر، الذي تستضيفه في عمان مجموعة طلال ابو غزالة بمشاركة وفود عربية واوروبية. ويقام على شرف موسى حفل استقبال مساء ذلك اليوم في فندق جراند حياة عمان.

#
  يقوم بزيارة الاردن حاليا عضو هيئة أمناء مؤسسة الإمام الخوئي السيد جواد الخوئي الذي يعد ابرز الشخصيات في المؤسسة ومقرها لندن. سمو الامير الحسن بن طلال اصطحب الخوئي امس لحضور جانب من ندوة "التسلح والامن في الشرق الاوسط" التي نظمها منتدى الفكر العربي وتنتهي اليوم. السيد الخوئي هو ابن شقيق المرجع الشيعي الاعلى السابق المرحوم السيد عبد المجيد الخوئي الذي قتل في العراق بعيد عودته اليها عام 2003، كما انه قريب من المرجع الاعلى الحالي السيد علي السيستاني.

#
  الامير الحسن ذكر معلومة لم تنشر من قبل خلال المؤتمر السويدي العربي الذي افتتح امس في منتدى الفكر العربي. الحسن أفاد أن مؤسس ورئيس مجلس ادارة شركة مايكروسوفت الاميركية بيل غيتس تبرع مؤخرا بمبلغ خمسة ملايين دولار لانقاذ المبدعين من الطلبة العراقيين. سمو الامير لم يدل باية تفاصيل عن التبرع، ولكن المعروف ان غيتس يرعى منظمة تطوعية ترعى نشاطات إنسانية بموازنة تبلغ بلايين الدولارات على المستوى العالمي.

#
  معلومة اخرى تداولها المؤتمرون في منتدى الفكر العربي امس وهي ان العراقيين اخذوا يزرعون الأفيون بدلا من المنتجات الزراعية التقليدية، لان ذلك أصبح أجدى لهم في ظل الظروف التي يمر بها العراق.

#
  الدكتور نبيل شواقفة، الذي عينه مجلس التعليم العالي الأسبوع الماضي رئيسا لجامعة ال البيت، ما يزال على رأس عمله في الجامعة الاردنية، نائبا لرئيسها بانتظار صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيينه في آل البيت خلفا للدكتور عبد السلام العبادي، الذي عين رئيسا لمجمع الفقة الاسلامي بالسعودية.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 3 نيسان 2008م - 26 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ

#
  رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي توقع عقد دورة استثنائية لمجلس النواب. الرئيس الذي كان يتحدث لفاعليات رسمية وأهلية في عمان أمس لمناقشة سبل الحد من حوادث المرور، رجح أن تعقد الاستثنائية الأولى لمجلس النواب الحالي في منتصف حزيران (يونيو) المقبل. مجلس النواب كان أنهى الأربعاء الماضي أعمال دورته العادية الأولى بعد أن أنجز 40 مشروع قانون وقانون مؤقت.

#
  كثفت مديرية الأمن العام من انتشار دوريات النجدة والشرطة في أغلب الشوارع الرئيسة في المدن المختلفة وعلى الطرق الخارجية بصورة ملحوظة منذ عدة أيام. الحملة التي قررتها مديرية الأمن العام مع بدء موسم الصيف تتضمن تكثيف الدوريات المتحركة والثابتة لضمان أمن المواطنين وزوار المملكة.

#
  وزير عامل تلقى مؤخرا عرضا مبدئيا من فضائية العربية الإخبارية للعمل في وظيفة قيادية في المحطة في مقر إدارتها بدبي. العرض، الذي لم يرد عليه الوزير بعد، مجز ويصل الى اكثر من 20 ألف دولار أميركي (أي نحو 14 الف دينار) شهريا. للعلم راتب الوزير الشهري هو 1500 دينار فقط قبل الاقتطاعات المختلفة.

#
  قرر وزير الصحة صلاح المواجدة إلغاء تعليمات تحديد دخل الأردني غير الحاصل على بطاقة غير مقتدر لغايات الإعفاء من أجور المعالجة في المستشفيات الحكومية، بحسب الجريدة الرسمية التي صدرت امس. "الغد"، التي حاولت الاستفسار من وزارة الصحة ومديرية التأمين الصحي عن فحوى هذا القرار وتفسيره للمواطنين، باءت محاولاتها بالفشل، في ظل تأكيد مسؤولي الوزارة عدم معرفتهم بمضمون هذا القرار!

#
  رئيس المركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان احمد عبيدات يتواجد حاليا في أوروبا، وتحديدا في ألمانيا. رحلة عبيدات لأوروبا تأتي لغايات علاجية، يعود بعدها لنشاطه المعهود في رئاسة المركز الذي انتهى قبل أسابيع قليلة من إعداد وإعلان تقريره السنوي حول حالة حقوق الإنسان في المملكة للعام الماضي.

#  نائب الأمين العام للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين عبدالرحيم ملوح موجود في عمان الآن منذ نحو أسبوع في زيارة بدأت رسمية برفقة الرئيس محمود عباس وتستمر خاصة حتى السبت. ملوح، وهو عضو في اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، كان رافق عباس في الوفد الفلسطيني الى القمة العربية في دمشق التي عقدت السبت والأحد الماضيين. اسرائيل كانت أفرجت عن ملوح قبل أشهر قليلة بعد اعتقاله منذ حزيران 2002، ما تعد معه زيارته الحالية لعمان وقبلها لدمشق أول زيارة له بعد تحريره من الأسر.
#
  قسم التاريخ في الجامعة الأردنية أقام مأدبة غداء على شرف المؤرخ الدكتور عبدالعزيز الدوري بمناسبة تماثله للشفاء إثر الوعكة الصحية التي ألمت به مؤخرا وأدخلته احدى مستشفيات عمان. الدوري، عراقي الجنسية والذي يعد من أهم أساتذة التاريخ في الوطني العربي، عاد لكامل طاقته وحيوتيه المعهودة.

#
  تقرر تخصيص خط هاتف ساخن للإبلاغ عن حوادث السير وعن مخالفات السير يكون مفتوحا للمواطنين على مدار الساعة. الخط يفتتحه برنامج حكمت للسلامة المرورية بالتعاون مع مديرية الأمن العام ومؤسسات مجتمع مدني. الهدف من الخط هو إشراك المواطنين في جهود التصدي لتزايد حوادث السير ومخالفات المرور، التي يذهب ضحيتها سنويا الآلاف بين قتلى وجرحى.

#
  أمانة عمان الكبرى أعادت قبل أيام بناء جسر مشاة جديد على شارع اوتستراد عمان الزرقاء، قرب جسر عين غزال كبديل للجسر الذي دمره قبل نحو شهرين اصطدام شاحنة به. بناء الجسر هناك ساهم في تخفيف أزمة السير التي كان يسببها قطع سكان المنطقة للشارع.

#
  جامعة الشرق الأوسط للدراسات العليا عقدت مؤخرا خلوة أكاديمية في أحد فنادق البحر الميت جمعت جميع أعضاء هيئة تدريسها وعددا من قيادات الرأي والخبرة. الخلوة ناقشت أوضاع التعليم في المنطقة كما وردت في تقرير للبنك الدولي. وحسب مصدر مطلع فإن هذه الخلوة خطوة أولى في دراسة وتقييم أوضاع التعليم في الأردن في إطار التقارير والدراسات الدولية.

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

الأثنين 7 نيسان 2008م - 30 ربيع الأول 1429 هـ



   عدد من الوزراء أكدوا عدم علمهم بأية أنباء عن وجود نية لدى رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي لإجراء اول تعديل وزاري على الحكومة. أحد الوزراء رد على استفسار "الغد" بالقول "آخر من يعلم عن أي تعديل وزاري هم الوزراء"!


   أعلن وزير التربية والتعليم د. تيسير النعيمي لـ "الغد" أنه "فوض" الأمناء العامين ومدراء التربية بالمحافظات مختلف الصلاحيات التي كانت مقتصرة على المركز والوزير، وذلك ضمن سعي الوزارة نحو اللامركزية والانتقال "السلس" للصلاحيات وصولا الى المدرسة.


   وزير مياه أسبق توقع في حديث عابر مع مندوب "الغد" ان لا ينفذ مشروع قناة البحرين (الميت -الأحمر) قبل عام 2025! وذلك بخلاف العديد من التصريحات الرسمية التي تتوقع البدء بتنفيذه خلال سنوات قليلة كحل استراتيجي لمشكلة نقص المياه في المملكة. الوزير الاسبق اعتبر ان الحديث الرسمي عن السير جديا لتنفيذ قناة البحرين خلال سنوات قليلة "لا يستند الى حقائق موضوعية على الارض"، خاصة من ناحية توفر التمويل، الذي يقدر بأكثر من ثلاثة مليارات دولار.


   لجنة السياحة والخدمات العامة في مجلس النواب أجلت امس اجتماعا كان مقررا لها الى موعد لاحق لم تحدده. الاجتماع كان مخصصا لبحث قضية ترخيص كازينو على شاطئ البحر الميت من قبل الحكومة السابقة. وكانت مصادر حكومية كشفت قبل ايام في تصريحات صحافية ان الحكومة الحالية عادت وألغت ترخيص الكازينو، في وقت أشارت مصادر اخرى ان الحكومة السابقة هي ذاتها من تراجع عن الترخيص. وكان رئيس اللجنة المالية النيابية خليل عطية طالب الحكومة بفتح تحقيق حول ترخيص الكازينو وما أحاط به من ملابسات.


   نائب وأمين عام حزب قام امس باستصدار مئات شهادات عدم المحكومية لأعضاء في حزبه، بعد ان اصطحب هويات الأحوال المدنية الخاصة بهم الى قصر العدل ودون حضورهم شخصيا. وبحسب حزبيين اخرين ومواطنين تواجدوا صباح امس في قصر العدل لذات الغاية فإن معاملات النائب أخذت الأولوية في دائرة عدم المحكومية وعلى حساب المراجعين الآخرين.


   الدكتور خليل العزاوي المستشار السياسي لنائب الرئيس العراقي طارق الهامشي اشار لـ "زواريب" الى ان عدد المفرج عنهم من السجون العراقية بموجب قانون العفو العام وصل الى 21033 سجينا عراقيا وعربيا بحسب كشوفات المجلس القضائي العراقي. العزاوي لم يتمكن من تحديد ما اذا كان بين المفرج عنهم عدد من المعتقلين الاردنيين في السجون العراقية.


   الموقع الإلكتروني لوزارة الأشغال العامة والإسكان يواجه من يحاول تصفحه بأنه قيد البناء والتحديث. هذا الاعلان موجود على الموقع المعطل منذ اربعة اشهر!


   والد سجينين في مركز إصلاح سواقة طالب وزير الصحة صلاح المواجدة بتطوير الجهاز الطبي في السجن من خلال تزويده بأطباء اختصاص وأجهزة متطورة وتوفير طبيب مناوب ليلا. هذه المطالبة وردت في مذكرة رفعها المهندس محمد حجازي، والد السجينين رائد وسائد حجازي، الى وزير الصحة قبل يومين.


   الإشارة الضوئية الواقعة على طريق اوتوستراد عمان الزرقاء، وتحديدا على تقاطع مدخل الرصيفة ما تزال مغلقة منذ اكثر من أسبوعين بعد أن شهد موقعها حادث سير مروعا، واعتبر موقعها غير مناسب وسببا للعديد من الحوادث. لكن الغاء الإشارة تسبب بمشكلة للمشاة الذين يقطعون الشارع في تلك المنطقة، خاصة مع عدم وجود جسر للمشاة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 10 نيسان 2008م - 03 ربيع الثاني 1429 هـ

#
  أصدر رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي مؤخرا تعميما على الوزارات والمؤسسات بضرورة تعيين الأشخاص المعاقين حركيا وسمعيا وبصريا في الدوائر الرسمية المختلفة. تعميم الرئيس جاء بصيغة "أغدو ممتنا" لو تم تحديد نسبة 55% من التعيينات في المؤسسات الحكومية من المعاقين، رغم أن قانون الأشخاص المعوقين يلزم المؤسسات الرسمية بتعيين هذه النسبة.

#
  تأجل أمس إلى إشعار آخر اجتماع اللجنة الوزارية لتطوير القطاع العام الذي كان من المقرر أن يناقش مسودة تعليمات الترقية والحوافز لموظفي القطاع العام المعدة من قبل وزارة تطوير القطاع العام. وفي هذا السياق أشارت مصادر مطلعة الى أن مسودة تعليمات العاملين على حساب المياومة في الدوائر والوزارات الحكومية حبيسة أدراج مجلس الوزراء. المسودة جاهزة للبحث في مجلس الوزراء منذ نحو شهرين.

#
  منصب أمين عام وزارة العمل، الذي شغر بتعيين المهندس ماجد الحباشنة مديرا عاما للتدريب المهني ينتظر تعيين أمين عام جديد من قبل مجلس الوزراء قريبا جدا. التوقعات تشير الى أن الأمين المقبل قادم من خارج الوزارة بحسب مصادر مطلعة. الحباشنة قام أمس بجولة وداعية لمختلف المسؤولين والموظفين في الوزارة.

#
  اشتكى أمس مستخدمون في خدمات الإنترنت من قطاعات منزلية وتجارية وحكومية في مناطق مختلفة بعمّان من مشاكل في الدخول للشبكة تراوحت بين البطء والبطء الشديد، الأمر الذي أكد مسؤولون من الشركات المزودة أنّه لا يعبّر عن "مشكلة جوهرية" في الخدمة كتلك التي نتجت عن انقطاع كابلي إنترنت في البحر المتوسط مطلع العام، بل أعادوها الى "مشاكل ثانوية" على خطوط الربط من المزود الرئيس للخدمة "الاتصالات الأردنية"، في حين عزت "الاتصالات" المشكلة الى مزودي الخدمة لـ "عدم توفيرهم السعات المطلوبة لمشتركيهم".

#
  أمين عمان الكبرى المهندس عمر المعاني، وفي معرض رده خلال جلسة الأمانة على استفسارات بعض الأعضاء حول ما ينشر في الصحافة عن الدور الاستثماري للأمانة قال إن ما ينشر في الصحافة اليومية والأسبوعية "بعضه صحيح وبعضه خاطئ". وأردف بالقول "ولو بدنا نسمع الحكي ما بنشتغل".

#
  غاب عن جلسة الأمانة 22 عضوا من أصل 68، وهي أعلى نسبة غياب ربما في تاريخ اجتماعات المجلس الشهرية. 18 من أعضاء المجلس تغيبوا لوجودهم في السعودية لأداء العمرة ضمن رحلة "عمرة" نظمتها الأمانة، في حين تغيب الباقون باعتذارات مسبقة.

#
  عضو الأمانة المعين مدير هيئة قطاع النقل هاشم المساعيد تغيب عن الجلسة. وكان مجلس الوزراء قرر في اليوم ذاته عدم تجديد عقد المساعيد في رئاسة الهيئة وتعيين جميل مجاهد بديلا منه، فغاب المساعيد ولم يحضر مجاهد جلسة الأمانة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 11 نيسان 2008م 04 ربيع الثاني 1429 هـ



#
  استقبل رئيس مجلس النواب عبدالهادي أمس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة ياسر عرفات ورئيسها ناصر القدوة الذين قدموا الشكر لاستضافة الأردن أول اجتماع لمجلس إدارة المؤسسة. يذكر أن نائب رئيس مجلس النواب د. ممدوح العبادي عضو في مجلس إدارة المؤسسة.

#
  رجل الأعمال المعروف منيب المصري تولى مهمة إدارة الوقف والمسؤول المالي لمؤسسة ياسر عرفات.

#
  مصدر موثوق في مديرية صحة محافظة معان أكد لـ"الغد" أن المديرية أغلقت قبل أيام مصنعا لتعبئة المياه المعدنية يقع في منطقة القاسمية في المحافظة ويملكه أحد النواب. وبينما قال المصدر إن المصنع أغلق بسبب عدم حصوله على التراخيص اللازمة من قبل الجهات المعنية لتعبئة وبيع المياه المعدنية، قالت إدارة المصنع إنه "مغلق لغايات أعمال الصيانة.

#
  موقع مندوب الأردن الدائم في مجلس جامعة الدول العربية أصبح شاغرا، إثر استقالة سفير المملكة ومندوبها الدائم لدى الجامعة عمر الرفاعي الذي أقامت له وزارة الخارجية المصرية يوم أمس مأدبة غداء في القاهرة بمناسبة انتهاء عمله. المأدبة حضرها وزير الخارجية المصري أحمد أبو الغيط وأشاد خلالها بالعلاقات الأردنية المصرية.

#
  تأخر وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام ناصر جودة عن الطائرة التي كان ينبغي أن تقله إلى عمّان بعد مشاركته في افتتاح الملتقى الإعلامي الخامس في الكويت. وسبب تأخر جودة عن موعد الطائرة كان دعوة الغداء التي أقامها رئيس مجلس الوزراء الكويتي الشيخ ناصر محمد الأحمد الصباح للوفد الأردني والوفود المشاركة في الملتقى. الشيخ الصباح حينما علم بالتأخير أمر بتجهيز طائرة خاصة أقلت جودة وسكرتيره الخاص إلى عمّان.

#
  في الكويت ثلاثة سفراء من أصل أردني. هذه حقيقة أدهشت الوفد الأردني الذي شارك في الملتقى الإعلامي الخامس في الكويت. فعلاوة على السفير الأردني جمعة العبادي، فإن أصول سفير البوسنة والهرسك في الكويت ياسين رواشدة تعود إلى مدينة الكرك، فيما تعود أصول سفير المملكة العربية السعودية في الكويت الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم الفايز إلى قبيلة بني صخر.

#
  مصالحة تمت بين نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة المهندس نضال الحديد ومدير مدينة الحسين للشباب فادي زريقات، حيث التقيا على مأدبة ضمت أيضا رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة محمد بن همام ورئيس نادي شباب الأردن سليم خير. وكانت الخلافات بين الحديد وزريقات سببا في استقالة الأخير من أمانة سر اتحاد الكرة

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 12 نيسان 2008م - 05 ربيع الثاني 1429 هـ
#
  كتلة التيار الوطني النيابية، التي يرأسها رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الهادي المجالي تلتقي اليوم في العقبة على مأدبة غداء يقيمها النائب زياد الشويخ. الناطق باسم الكتلة خالد ابو صيام قال إن المأدبة ستكون مناسبة لتقييم الدورة العادية الاولى للنواب وأداء الكتلة خلالها ومدى انسجامه مع اهدافها ولوضع خطط عمل للمرحلة المقبلة. الكتلة تعد الاكبر في مجلس النواب ويصل عدد اعضائها الى 56 نائبا.

#
  كتلة العمل الاسلامي النيابية التقت اول من امس الخميس في مجلس النواب بعدد من العاملين في وكالة غوث اللاجئين "الاونروا"، وبحثت معهم مطالبهم من ادارة الوكالة اثر دخولهم في برنامج تصعيدي لتحقيق هذه المطالب. الكتلة استمعت ثم وعدت العاملين بمتابعة المطالب لدى الحكومة ولدى ادارة الوكالة. العاملون في الاونروا يطالبون بتحسين رواتبهم وعلاوات غلاء المعيشة بعد موجة ارتفاع الاسعار وكلف المعيشة التي شهدتها المملكة.

#
  يلتئم مجلس امناء مؤسسة فلسطين الدولية في عمّان في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري برئاسة رئيس مجلس الأمناء ليلى شرف وحضور عدد من الأعضاء الجدد الذين انضموا للمؤسسة وعلى رأسهم رئيس الوزراء اللبناني الأسبق سليم الحص ووزير الإعلام في عهد الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر محمد فايق الذي يشغل حاليا منصب الأمين العام للمنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان.

#
  حتى الآن لم تحل مشكلة وضوح صوت الهاتف النقال لأمين عام وزارة الطاقة والثروة المعدنية رئيس لجنة تسعير المشتقات النفطية فاروق الحياري التي حالت مرارا دون الاتصال به للحصول على تفاصيل تتعلق بأسعار المحروقات أو مواضيع أخرى تتعلق بعمل الوزارة. هذه الحال ظلت ترافق الهاتف النقال للأمين مذ كان يعمل مديرا للطاقة الصناعية في الوزارة قبل سنوات. واللافت أن الهاتف النقال يغلق نهائيا بعد المكالمة الأولى التي عادة لا تنجح بسبب "تشويش الصوت".

#
  مصدر مطلع في مستشفى الأمير حمزة الحكومي ابلغ "الغد" ان الادارة لجأت الاربعاء الماضي الى تعزيز بعض الأقسام التي زارها رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي بكوادر إضافية تم نقلها سريعا من أقسام اخرى لم تشملها الزيارة، وذلك "حتى لا يظهر النقص في الكوادر" بحسب المصدر.

#
  معلمات احدى المدارس الخاصة في منطقة المدينة الرياضية يشتكين من تعسف مؤسس المدرسة في التعامل معهن، فقد قام الأخير بفصل معلمات وانهاء عقودهن من دون ابداء اسباب قانونية، فضلا عن مخاطبتهن بكلام غير لائق. يشار الى ان المدرسة تعمل بـ12 معلمة، تم تبديل 6 منهن خلال فترة وجيزة.

#
  مواطن "خفيف الظل" في منطقة المقابلين، شرق عمان، لجأ الى كتابة عبارة بالبنط العريض والبارز على مطب سيارات في أحد الشوارع، وتقول "احذر المطب يا حمار"! العبارة الشتيمة كانت موجودة يومي الاربعاء والخميس في موقف احتجاجي – كما يبدو- على عدم التزام البعض بتخفيف السرعة امام المطبات.

#
  الكاتب الصحافي العراقي صلاح المختار الذي يقيم في اليمن منذ احتلال العراق في نيسان 2003 يزور عمان خلال يومين. سبب الزيارة هو إلقاء محاضرة في نادي خريجي الجامعات العراقية حول "ذكرى انطلاق المقاومة العراقية ضد الاحتلال".

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 13 نيسان 2008م - 06 ربيع الثاني 1429 هـ

#
  بعد الغاء المركز الأردني للاعلام وفي اطار التوجه الحكومي لإعادة هيكلة المؤسسات الاعلامية الرسمية، افادت مصادر مطلعة ان النية تتجه لإلغاء هيئة المرئي والمسموع وتحويل مسؤولياتها الى مفوض في هيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات، في حين يتم ربط دائرة المطبوعات والنشر بوزارة الثقافة، بينما لم يتقرر أي شيء جديد بشأن المجلس الاعلى للاعلام، الذي سيبقى "مرجعية أخلاقية ومعنوية" للاعلام.

#
  يتردد أن عقد رئيس مجلس ادارة بنك أردني كبير، يمتلك اغلب أسهمه مستثمرون عرب غير أردنيين، سينتهي قريبا، وينوي المساهمون العرب استبداله بمدير عربي غير أردني. المعلومة لم تؤكد رسميا بعد ولكنها باتت تتردد كثيرا في الأروقة المصرفية والإعلامية.

#
  وزير سابق في حكومة الدكتور معروف البخيت قارب على الانتهاء من افتتاح مكتب للمحاماة في عمان. الوزير السابق يستعد منذ الان للتعاقد مع مؤسسات وشركات مرموقة لتمثيلها قانونيا والتوكيل عنها. وكان رفض عروضا للعمل في الخليج وداخل الاردن برواتب عالية ومجزية وفضل البقاء مع عائلته في البلاد.

#
  موسم فتح مكاتب المحاماة مستمر، فقد قرر مدير عام سابق لدائرة حكومية مهمة تأسيس المكتب القانوني الخاص به، بعد ان كان التحق بوظيفة حكومية لم يطل به المقام فيها. المدير السابق ترك وظيفته تلك –بحسب مقربين- لأنه لم يكن على توافق مع مسؤوله المباشر، الذي ما يزال على رأس عمله.

#
  ارتفع أمس عدد الزملاء الذين سجلوا ترشيحهم لانتخابات مجلس نقابة الصحفيين الى27 عضوا، بينهم اربعة ترشحوا لمنصب النقيب، المقرر اجراؤها في 25 نيسان الحالي. وترشح أمس ثلاثة زملاء لعضوية المجلس وهم: تيسير النعيمات، مصطفى الريالات وأحمد كريشان. مصادر النقابة أشارت الى ان عدد غير المسددين من اعضاء الهيئة حتى يوم أمس بلغ 210 اعضاء من اصل 765 عضوا في سجل الممارسين.

#
  مجلس نقابة الصحفيين قرر في جلسته العادية أمس البدء في الانتقال رسميا الى مقر النقابة الجديد في تلاع العلي غدا الاثنين. المقر الحالي (القديم) للنقابة يعود استخدامه من قبل النقابة الى عام 1970.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 8 حزيران 2008م - 03 جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ


#
بعث جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين برسالة تهنئة الى السيد سميح دروزة، مؤسس ورئيس مجلس إدارة دار الحكمة للأدوية، الذي شارك مؤخرا في جائزة الرواد العالمية لرجال الأعمال التي نظمتها مجموعة ارنست اند يونغ في مونت كارلو. دروزة شارك في المسابقة بالنيابة عن منطقة الشرق الأوسط التي كانت اختارته رائدا لرجال الأعمال العرب. جلالة الملك أشاد بنجاحات دروزة وبجهوده في خدمة بلده كما طلب إليه في الرسالة أن يكون قدوة لرجال الأعمال الشباب وتشجيع روح الريادة لديهم.

# مجموعة ارنست اند يونغ في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بصدد تنظيم مسابقة جائزة الرواد لرجال الأعمال في الأردن هذا العام. المسابقة أقيمت في تشرين الأول من العام الماضي في دبي، وبما أن الرابح السيد سميح دروزة كان من الأردن ستعقد الشركة المسابقة في بلده هذا العام. فنادق البحر الميت وقصر المؤتمرات على ضفافه تستعد لاستضافة المناسبة في الخريف.

#
  منصب أمين عام وزارة خدماتية مايزال شاغرا منذ إنهاء عقد الأمين السابق الذي ترك العمل قبل نحو شهر. الوزير المسؤول يبحث، بحسب مصادر مطلعة، عن شخصية مناسبة لشغل هذا المنصب والذي لا يوجد بسهولة من يقبل به.. أولا لضآلة دخله (النسبي)، وثانيا لعدم ثبات مستقبله الوظيفي في ظل التغير الدائم في الوزارات والوزراء.

#  مصدر حكومي مطلع أبلغ "زواريب" أن ديوان المظالم، الذي عين مجلس الوزراء الثلاثاء الماضي سالم الخزاعلة رئيسا له، سيكون مقره المؤقت داخل وزارة تطوير القطاع العام، على أن يصار مستقبلا البحث عن مقر دائم له وتعيين كوادره.

# توقع مصدر مطلع أن تنهي شركة بنيان القابضة استكمال بناء أعلى برجين في المملكة "بوابة عمان"، الواقعين في أم أذينة، خلال أربعة عشر أو خمسة عشر شهرا من الآن، المشروع يمر في مرحلة تركيب الواجهات الزجاجية في هذه الأيام، وبناؤه كان توقف لفترة بعد انهيار جزئي لواجهة إسمنتية في أحدهما حدث في المراحل الأولى لبنائه.

#  في بادرة "دبلوماسية" جديدة وجه السفير القطري في عمان مانع عبدالهادي الهاجري رسالة لرئيس تحرير "الغد" ثمن فيها تغطية الصحيفة الإعلامية لاتفاق الدوحة بين الفرقاء اللبنانيين والذي تمخض عن حل الأزمة الداخلية في البلد الشقيق. رسالة الهاجري، التي قد يكون وجه مثلها الى باقي الصحف الأردنية، أمر جديد يعكس - كما يبدو- اهتمام القطريين بعلاقة حسنة مع الإعلام الأردني.

#  حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي ينظم عند الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم السبت اعتصاما أمام مقر الحزب في العبدلي تضامنا مع الشعب الفلسطيني واستنكارا لاستمرار الحصار "الظالم" المفروض على قطاع غزة.

#  الكونديشن (أو جهاز التكييف) في مكتب مدير عام دائرة الأراضي والمساحة مازن شوتر موقوف عن العمل. الى هنا الخبر عادي، لكن غير العادي كان في تفسير شوتر للسبب أمام الصحافيين أمس الذين تساءلوا عن ما يحدث. الإجابة كانت أنه وقف الكونديشن هو إجراء تضامني من المدير مع موظفيه الذين يعانون من قدم مكاتبهم وعدم توفر مكيفات للهواء لديهم!.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 10 حزيران 2008م-  05 جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ

#
  امين عمان الكبرى المهندس عمر المعاني طالب في مذكرة رسمية بعثها لمدير عام الجمارك بعدم التخليص على اللحوم بأنواعها والدواجن والأسماك المستوردة الا بعد الحصول على موافقة دائرة المسالخ بالأمانة. هذا التعميم تسبب، بحسب تجار، في بقاء اللحوم المستوردة امس في المراكز الجمركية ما سبب إرباكا كبيرا لمستورديها. مستوردون توقعوا ان يؤدي استمرار العمل بهذا القرار الى ارتفاع اسعار اللحوم ونقصها في الأسواق.

#
  تبين خلال عملية استملاك امانة عمان لمباني شركة طلال ابو غزالة ان هناك نحو نصف دونم تملكها الشركة في الموقع لم يطلها الحكم القضائي بحق الامانة في الاستملاك وإخلاء الموقع من قبل الشركة. القضية الآن عادت الى المحاكم لأن شركة ابو غزالة لن تتخلى عن القطعة المتبقية طواعية لذلك فهي تحتاج لقرار قضائي آخر. الى ذلك، علمت "زواريب" ان شركة ابو غزالة لم تتسلم بعد قيمة استملاك ارض ومبنى الشركة في العبدلي والتي تقدر بملايين الدنانير، وانها نقلت مكاتبها لعدة مبان تنفيذا لقرار المحكمة.

#
  استضاف رجل الأعمال ردين قعوار وزوجته تيما خوري في منزلهما اول من امس الأكاديميين الأميركيين جون ميرشايمر وستيف والت مؤلفي كتاب "التأثير الزائد عن الحد" حول تأثير اللوبي اليهودي في صنع القرار الاميركي تجاه الشرق الاوسط، والذي أثار ضجة واسعة في الولايات المتحدة. وزير الخارجية صلاح البشير وزوجته، حضرا الحفل، اضافة الى عدد من الشخصيات الاردنية، من بينهم سفير الاردن السابق في واشنطن، شقيق صاحب الدعوة، كريم قعوار.

#
  زيارة الأكاديميين ميرشايمر ووالت للأردن والمنطقة تأتي برعاية شركة الاتحاد للمقاولين (ccc) التي يملكها رجلا الأعمال الفلسطينيان حسيب الصباغ وسعيد خوري ومقرها أثينا. الـccc من اكبر 13 شركة بناء في العالم وحجم مبيعاتها السنوي يصل الى خمسة بلايين دولار، وهي ناشطة في تنظيم زيارات ورحلات لسياسيين وشخصيات أميركية بارزة الى المنطقة، ومن ابرزهم الرئيس الاميركي الاسبق جيمي كارتر. زيارة الأكاديميين للاردن تمت بالتعاون مع الجامعة الاردنية ومركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية التابع لها.

#
  أكدت وزيرة السياحة مها الخطيب ان إقبال السياح على مدينة البتراء الأثرية تزايد بصورة لافتة مؤخرا. الخطيب ذكرت لـ"الغد" ان اربعة الاف سائح أجنبي يزورون البتراء يوميا، في حين كان معدل عددهم سابقا نحو الف سائح يوميا. وكان تم اختيار البتراء قبل اشهر ضمن عجائب الدنيا السبع.

#
  وزارة الأوقاف ألزمت أئمة المساجد في المملكة بلباس موحد عبارة عن جبة وسروال من اللون السكني الداكن. مشروع توحيد الزي للائمة، وهم موظفون في وزارة الأوقاف، تصل كلفته الى مائة الف دينار.

#
  الكاتب خالد محادين يغادر اليوم عمان الى لندن لإجراء عملية زراعة الكبد التي طال انتظاره لها. رحلة علاج الزميل محادين تجيء على نفقة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، وبعد ان توفر الشخص المتبرع وهو ابن شقيقه. أحباء وأصدقاء وقراء صاحب القلم اللاذع ينتظرون عودته من عاصمة الضباب سالما معافى بإذن الله.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 11 حزيران 2008م  -  06 جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ

#
  لقاء رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي بصحافيين وكتاب، الذي كان مقررا غدا الخميس ارجئ لموعد آخر لانشغال الذهبي بزيارة رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي الى عمان، التي تبدأ غدا.

#
  الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس شوهد امس في مستشفى الاردن بالشميساني. وبعد الاستفسار من مصدر فلسطيني رسمي تبين ان الرئيس عباس في صحة جيدة، وأن مراجعته للمستشفى امس جاءت لعيادة الأسنان للحصول على معالجة سريعة. الرئيس عباس وصل عمان قادما من القاهرة اول من امس.

#
  رفع نقيب الصحفيين عبد الوهاب الزغيلات رسالة الى رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي اشار فيها الى تسلم مجلس النقابة لعدة شكاوى من صحافيين بحق وزير الصحة الدكتور صلاح المواجدة لـ"عدم تعاونه مع الاعلام واتخاذه مواقف سلبية من بعض الصحافيين في اليوميات والأسبوعيات وبما يتناقض مع قانون حق الحصول على المعلومات وتوجهات الحكومة بالانفتاح على الاعلام". مجلس النقابة كان تسلم عدة شكاوى بحق المواجدة لعدم تعاونه واستثنائه صحافيين من الدعوة لتغطية مناسبات وفعاليات صحية عامة. النقابة طالبت باحترام الصحافيين وتسهيل مهمتهم في الحصول على المعلومات من الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية.

#
  مصدر مطلع في مجلس نقابة الصحفيين اشار الى انه تم خلال جلسة المجلس اول من امس التلويح بتبني النقابة لمقاطعة أخبار وزير الصحة ووزارته في حال استمرار موقفه "السلبي" من الصحافة.

#
  استاذا العلاقات الدولية ميرشايمر ووالت غادرا الاردن امس متوجهين الى الضفة الغربية واسرائيل ثم الإمارات العربية وقطر. الملفت للنظر ان زيارة الأكاديميين لإسرائيل لن تكون للقاء مسؤولين حكوميين فيها بل للقاء أكاديميين وإعلاميين ومسؤولين سابقين وسيزوران ايضا الجامعة العبرية ومعهد لينرد ديفيس. الأكاديميان الأميركيان أبديا استغرابهما من ان الهجوم عليهما وعلى كتابهما من قبل الصحافة الاميركية كان اشد مما ورد في الصحافة الاسرائيلية ذاتها.

#
  حملة "رسول الله يوحدنا" سجلت صباح امس قضية امام القضاء الاردني لملاحقة النائب الهولندي جيرت ويلدرز، ناشر فيلم "الفتنة"، الذي اعتبر "مسيئا للإسلام والرسول محمد (ص)". وقال منظمو الحملة، في مؤتمر صحافي امس، ان مدعي عام عمان د. حسن العبداللات وافق على تسجيل القضية ضد ويلدرز.

#
  رئيس لجنة التنسيق والمتابعة لحملة "رسول الله يوحدنا" الدكتور زكريا الشيخ اعلن امس ايضا عن إطلاق "أوسع حملة لمقاطعة المنتجات الهولندية والدنماركية، حملت شعار (عيش بدونها)"، وذلك احتجاجا على الإساءات للإسلام التي صدرت عبر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية في الدنمارك وفيلم "الفتنة" الهولندي. واشار الشيخ الى انه تم في سياق الحملة طباعة مليون بوستر من الحجم الكبير والمتوسط ومليون لاصق "ستيكرز" ومئات الآلاف من الفانيلات والقبعات، المطبوع عليها شعار الحملة للتحفيز على مقاطعة منتجات وشركات الدولتين.

#
  الكهرباء قطعت عن منطقة زي في محافظة البلقاء صباح امس واستمر الانقطاع حتى وقت متأخر من المساء. مواطنون من سكان المنطقة أبلغوا "زواريب" ان اتصالاتهم وشكاواهم لشركة الكهرباء ذهبت أدراج الرياح، واستمر انقطاع الكهرباء حتى وقت متأخر من ليلة امس دون تحديد الاسباب.

#
  حالة شد وجذب تسود بين اعضاء لجان النقابات المهنية، وخاصة الحريات ومقاومة التطبيع، وبين رئيس مجلس النقباء نقيب الاطباء زهير ابو فارس، بحسب أوساط هذه اللجان. اعضاء اللجان يعتبرون ان رئيس المجلس "يماطل" في تبني بعض مقترحاتها وتوصياتها كما في اقتراح عقد ندوة لبيع اراضي الدولة وفعالية ضد مشروع قانون الاجتماعات العامة وبيان مقترح حول أحداث سجن الموقر قبل اسابيع والموقف من مهرجان الاردن والشركة الفرنسية المنظمة. لجنتا الحريات ومقاومة التطبيع عقدتا قبل يومين اجتماعا مشتركا وطلبتا لقاء بمجلس النقباء لبحث ملاحظات واعتراضات اللجنتين

----------


## العالي عالي

*

#*
  وزير الصحة الدكتور صلاح المواجدة يزور صباح اليوم الخميس نقابة الصحفيين ويلتقي بمجلس النقابة. الزيارة هذه تأتي بعد توتر العلاقة بين النقابة والوزير على إثر تلقي الاولى لشكاوى عدة من صحافيين بحق المواجدة و "عدم تعاونه مع الإعلام واتخاذه مواقف سلبية من بعض الصحافيين في اليوميات والأسبوعيات وبما يتناقض مع قانون حق الحصول على المعلومات وتوجهات الحكومة بالانفتاح على الاعلام ". من المتوقع ان يبحث المجلس مع الوزير هذه الشكاوى والعلاقة بين الوزارة والصحافة بشكل عام.

*#*
  مطلعون يرشحون ثلاث شخصيات، بينهم زميلان إعلاميان، لشغل منصب مدير عام الإذاعة والتلفزيون. المرشحون هم مساعد رئيس تحرير جريدة الرأي، ومحرر موقع "عمون" الإخباري سمير الحياري ومدير المركز الثقافي الملكي عبد الله ابو رمان ومدير عام الضمان الاجتماعي السابق خالد الوزني. التحدي الأكبر أمام الادارة المقبلة للمؤسسة هو اعادة الهيكلة وخفض أعداد الموظفين، بحسب مصدر مطلع.

*#*
  رغم محاولات بذلتها لم تستطع "زواريب" تأكيد معلومة تداولها الصحافيون مؤخرا وتفيد ان مسؤولة اعلامية قد تلتحق بالجامعة العربية في منصب متقدم في الفترة القريبة المقبلة. الدافع خلف حركة التنقل هذه عائلية، على ما يبدو، اضافة الى كونها وظائفية مهمة، خصوصا في ضوء ترك وزيرة الثقافة نانسي باكير منصبها كمساعد للأمين العام للجامعة العربية لتولي منصبها الحالي في تشرين ثاني( نوفمبر) الماضي. نقل عن المسؤولة مؤخرا رغبتها بعدم الحديث في الموضوع في الوقت الراهن.

*#*
  رئيس نقابة المحروقات حاتم العرابي ابلغ "زواريب" انه تقدم بطعن لدى وزير العمل في قرار مجلس النقابة بتجميد عضويته من المجلس وتسليم مهامه لنائبه فهد حاكم الفايز. العرابي اشار الى ان النظام الداخلي للنقابة "لا ينص على أي شيء اسمه تجميد العضوية، ما يعتبر معه القرار غير قانوني". وكان بيان لمجلس النقابة صدر اول من امس اشار الى ان القرار سيعرض على الهيئة العامة للمصادقة عليه واتخاذ الاجراءات الإدارية والقانونية. واكتفى العرابي، ردا على سؤال حول أسباب الخلاف، بالقول انها "خلافات عمل وتباين اجتهادات".

*#*
  انتقلت المرجعية القانونية لمركز هيا الثقافي الأسبوع الماضي من وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية الى وزارة الثقافة، ويترافق ذلك مع تغيير مرتقب لمجلس ادارة المركز ووضع خطة جديدة لتفعيل أنشطته. موازنة المركز متواضعة ويؤمل من الخطوة الجديدة ان تكون مفصلية وان ينتقل المركز من خلالها الى مرحلة متقدمة في العمل الثقافي والاجتماعي.

*#*
  مديرية التوجيه المعنوي في القوات المسلحة طلبت من الصحف المحلية امس الالتزام بعدم نشر إعلانات التهنئة بالترفيعات للضباط لدواع امنية، وذلك تحت طائلة المسؤولية.

----------


## حسان القضاة

الجمعة 13 حزيران 2008م  08 جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ

  يجتمع رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي برؤساء تحرير الصحف الأردنية صباح اليوم. هذا الاجتماع يعد الأول من نوعه بين المالكي الذي يزور الأردن للمرة الثالثة منذ توليه رئاسة الحكومة مع الصحافة الأردنية. وكان رئيس الوزراء العراقي السابق إبراهيم الجعفري، الذي زار الأردن مرة واحدة طيلة توليه مهام رئاسة الحكومة قد أجرى حوارا مطولا مع صحيفة الغد، بينما يتمتع أول رئيس وزراء عراقي في مرحلة ما بعد الاحتلال إياد علاوي بصداقات مع أوساط صحافية أردنية.


   وزير الإعلام البحريني جهاد بن حسن بو كمال يصل عمان الاحد المقبل في زيارة تستغرق عدة أيام. السفير البحريني ناصر راشد الكعبي يقيم مأدبة غداء في منزله بعمان على شرف الوزير الضيف، دعا لها عددا من المسؤولين والصحافيين الأردنيين. 


   كان السفير الأردني في بكين انمار الحمود في وداع الفريق الأردني لكرة القدم لدى مغادرته الصين متجها إلى بيونغ يانغ عاصمة كوريا الشمالية للعب مباراة الإياب في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010، الذي سيقام في جنوب افريقيا. الحمود ودبلوماسيو السفارة احتفوا بأعضاء الوفد وأحاطوهم بكل رعاية. يشار الى أن الحمود رياضي ويفضل لعبة البولو التي أسس من أجلها ناد خاص، وهي لعبة بدأت قبل 14 قرنا ويمارسها الملوك ونخب المجتمعات وتعتمد بشكل خاص على الأحصنة.


   موسم أعراس الصيف بدأ مبكرا هذا العام، فبعد أن احتفلت عائلة أبو الراغب قبل أسابيع بزواج بنت رئيس الوزراء الأسبق علي أبو الراغب وبزواج ابن أخيه، وزواج وزير التنمية السياسة السابق ورئيس مجلس إدارة الإذاعة والتلفزيون الدكتور صبري اربيحات الجمعة الماضي تم مساء أمس عقد قران ابنة شقيق رئيس الوزراء السابق طاهر المصري، أعراس أخرى قادمة قريبا تخص آل الداوود وآل الطباع.


   يزور الأردن الأسبوع المقبل رئيس جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن جون جي ديجوايا. الضيف، الذي يرأس إحدى أعرق الجامعات الأميركية، ينخرط في سلسلة أنشطة اجتماعية ينظمها أصدقاؤه في المملكة. ديجوايا، الذي تخرج من الجامعة ذاتها عام 1997، أصبح بعد سنوات قليلة فقط، وتحديدا في 2001، رئيسها الثامن والأربعين. يشار الى أن العشرات وربما المئات من المسؤولين الحاليين والسابقين ورجال الأعمال الأردنيين تخرجوا من جامعة جورج تاون على مر العقود الماضية.


   تتجه النية لدى الجامعة الأردنية الى فصل دائرة العلاقات العامة والإعلام الى دائرتين، دائرة للثقافة والإعلام ومرشح لإدارتها الدكتورة لينا عوض، وهي أستاذة في قسم اللغة العربية ورئيسة تحرير مجلة أقلام جديدة، أما الدائرة الثانية فهي العلاقات العامة ومرشح لها بشير الناصر الذي يشغل حاليا نائب مدير المكتبة، وكان شغل قبل ذلك منصب مدير المطاعم في الجامعة

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 21 حزيران 2008م  -- 16 جمادى الآخر 1429 هـ

#  تواصلت الردود على مقال نشره الكاتب عبدالرحمن الراشد في صحيفة الشرق الأوسط الخميس الماضي. الراشد علق في مقاله على ما قال إنه "كذبة حركت الشارع الأردني" في إشارة إلى رد الأحزاب والفعاليات الشعبية والرسمية على ما نسب لأحد مستشاري المرشح الجمهوري للرئاسة الأميركية جون ماكين التي قال فيها إن "الأردن هو دولة الفلسطينيين". مقال الراشد حمل في طياته "روحا ساخرة" و"دفاعا عن ماكين"، في رأي بعض الذين انبروا للرد عليه، الذين اعتبروا أن "الحراك" الذي أحدثته "الكذبة المفترضة" بحد ذاته كان إيجابيا.

#
  قال مصدر في نقابة الصحفيين إن رفض مجلس النقابة لقاء السفير الأميركي في عمان يأتي انسجاما مع موقف النقابات المهنية عموما. مجلس النقابة كان رفض استقبال السفير الذي أبدى مطلع الشهر الماضي رغبته بزيارة النقابة في مقرها الجديد لتهنئة مجلسها الجديد عقب فوزه بالانتخابات التي جرت أواخر نيسان (أبريل) الماضي.

#  وافق وزير العمل باسم السالم على إقرار مبلغ 180 الف دينار لمعهد الثقافة العمالية التابع لاتحاد نقابات العمال. بتفويض من رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي، وجه السالم كتابا إلى وزير المالية حمد الكساسبة يطلب منه إقرار المبلغ ضمن موازنة الدولة. المبلغ المطلوب هذا العام يزيد على المخصصات التي صرفت العام الماضي لمعهد الثقافة العمالية.

#  توقعت مصادر مطلعة ان يتخذ مجلس التعليم العالي الأسبوع المقبل سلسلة تغييرات وتعيينات تشمل عددا من رؤساء الجامعات الحكومية. التغييرات المرتقبة يتوقع ان تشمل تغيير رؤساء ثلاث جامعات في الوسط والجنوب.

#  تتجه شركة مياهنا، التي تدير قطاع المياه في العاصمة، الى إدخال بعض الخدمات الجديدة والحديثة في التعامل مع الزبائن. التوجه لدى الشركة هو لإدخال خدمة الرسائل الخلوية القصيرة للاستفسار عن الفواتير من قبل المشتركين، فضلا عن استحداث خدمة دفع الفاتورة آليا عبر آلات معينة توضع في المولات والمجمعات التجارية، وتريح المشترك من مراجعة مكاتب الشركة للدفع.

#
  بيت آل الطباع (والد الأميرة عالية الفيصل)، وهو من البيوت القديمة والعريقة في العاصمة، بيع مؤخرا بمبلغ ستة ملايين دينار. السفارة الألمانية اشترت البيت، الواقع بين الدوارين الثالث والرابع، استعدادا للانتقال إليه، وعلى الأغلب لاستعماله لأغراض المكاتب. يذكر أن بيت السفير الألماني، الذي يعتبر ملكا للحكومة الألمانية، يقع مقابل بيت الطباع في الجهة الغربية.

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 5 تموز 2008م - 01 رجب 1429 هـ

#
 رغم اتفاقهما على ضرورة توخي الدقة في نشر الأخبار ومراعاة الضوابط المهنية والأخلاقية في الصحافة وقضايا أخرى كثيرة تهم الوطن والمواطن، إلا أن رئيس مجلس الأعيان زيد الرفاعي ورئيس مجلس النواب عبدالهادي المجالي اختلفا فيما يتصل بعقد مؤتمر وطني للإعلام كان دعا إليه المجالي، خلال برنامج "ستون دقيقة" الذي بثه التلفزيون الأردني مساء أمس. الرفاعي قال إن التفاهمات حول المعايير المهنية تكون من خلال تفعيل ميثاق الشرف الصحافي وتوافق المؤسسات الإعلامية على ذلك.
# تدخل محافظ البنك المركزي أميّة طوقان شخصيا لتطمين مواطنة شكت تصرف أحد المصارف التجارية من خلال رسالة كتبها لصحيفة "الجوردن تايمز" اليومية الناطقة بالانجليزية. طوقان أبدى اهتمام "المركزي" بشكوى المواطنة ليزا طراونة التي كانت كتبت للصحيفة ذاتها رسالة تتعلق بإشكالية فتح حساب لأبنائها، وأعطاها رقم هاتف قسم الشكاوى وعنوانه الالكتروني للتعامل مباشرة مع شكواها ولاتخاذ الاجراء المناسب. طوقان اشار في رسالته إلى أن نظام البنوك في المملكة يخدم المواطنين من دون أن يتطرق لأساس المشكلة التي واجهتها المشتكية. كما لفت طوقان الى تصرفات خاطئة من قبل بعض الأشخاص سببت الاشكالية من دون أن يدلي برأي حول الاساليب البيرقراطية التي تنتهجها البنوك في فتح الحسابات.
# مصادر أمانة عمّان أوضحت مؤخرا أن المساحة الإجمالية لمشروع تطوير وسط العاصمة، والبالغة 388 دونما من اراضي وسط العاصمة والمحطة تشمل58 دونما سيتم استكمالها من شوارع المنطقة وأرصفتها وجزرها الوسطية تتوزع كالآتي: 180 دونما تملكها الامانة، 150 دونما استملكتها الامانة من الأراضي الخاصة بالمواطنين.
#  80 % من أصحاب المحلات التجارية التي تقع مقابل منطقة المدرج الروماني وقعوا مذكرة لتأسيس شركة للتفاعل مع قرار إقامة مشروع "وادي عمان".
#  "حرب على الزهور" اشتعلت مؤخرا في حدائقنا العامة! هذه ليست مبالغة، فقد عمم الحكام الإداريون والجهات المختصة على مسؤولي الحدائق العامة في العاصمة وباقي المدن بضرورة اقتلاع وإلغاء زراعة نوع من الزهور يعرف بـ "تاج السلطان". هذا المنع لهذا النوع جاء بعد ان تسبب في إصابة طفلين في محافظة الزرقاء الأسبوع الماضي بحالة تسمم شديدة اثر تناولهما للزهرة من احدى الحدائق العامة ادخلا على إثرها للمستشفى لمدة أسبوع قضوا ثلاثة ايام منه في العناية المركزة.
# رغم تحذيرات الحكام الإداريين بضرورة إلزام المواطنين بعدم إطلاق الألعاب النارية بعد الساعة العاشرة ليلا، فضلا عن منع استخدام العاب نارية تزيد على أربعة إنشات، إلا أن العاصمة عمان ما تزال تتحول ليلا الى جبهة من انفجارات الألعاب النارية حتى ساعات متأخرة ، سواء في احتفالات الزفاف والأعراس او الخريجين.
#  زجّ عميد احدى الجامعات الرسمية في محافظة بعيدة عن عمان باسمي زوجته (ربة منزل) وسكرتيرته للمشاركة بمهرجان خارجي. مصدر مطلع في الجامعة اشار الى ان رئيس الجامعة اكتشف هذا "التنسيب المخالف" ما دعاه لإجراء تغيير على رئيس الوفد والمشاركين فيه.
# مدير عام المطبوعات والنشر عمّم على الصحف اليومية والأسبوعية الأسبوع الماضي بضرورة تزويد الدائرة بالميزانية السنوية. هذا الإجراء متطلب قانوني ينص عليه قانون المطبوعات والنشر وبدأ تفعيله منذ سنوات قليلة فقط

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 6 تموز 2008م - 02 رجب 1429 هـ

*#*
  فاجأ جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني مرتادي موقع يومية "الدستور" الإلكتروني فجر السبت بمداخلة حثّت الجميع على التفاعلية وإبداء الرأي. في مداخلته بعنوان "نحو أردن أفضل" بتوقيع عبدالله الثاني، أكد جلالته أنه يتابع حوارات الشباب على المدونات والمواقع الإلكترونية، ويتفق مع المشاركين بأنها "ظاهرة إيجابية أن يضع الشخص اسمه دون الخشية من أحد لأننا في بلد حر ومفتوح". من بين زهاء 70 رداّ أعقب مداخلة جلالته، 38 حملت أسماء كتابها، بعضهم حتى الجد الثاني، فيما اكتفى الآخرون بأسماء مستعارة مثل "مواطن مغترب"، "ضمير"، "أردني وأفتخر" أو "الطاووس".

*#*
  بعنوان "سبب الخوف" علّق أحد زوار الموقع تحت كنية "أبو عمر": "والله يا سيدي المعظم، 99 بالمائة من اصحاب التعليقات يخافون على أنفسهم وأنا أولهم ولا يذكرون أسماءهم الصريحة، إلا إذا كانوا: 1- من عشيرة كبيرة، 2- من الأشخاص المدعومين، 3- لمصلحة شخصية، 4- إثبات الذات في موضوع معين. وخلص المعلق إلى التمني على الملك "إعادة تشكيل الأحزاب ولو بقوة القانون لتصبح ثلاثة على الأكثر".

*#*
  طالت حلقة من حلقات "النصب الإلكتروني" أرملة الرئيس الفلسطيني الراحل ياسر عرفات. أحد "قراصنة" الانترنت انتحل شخصية سهى عرفات فأرسل عشرات الإيميلات بحثا عن "مغفلين" لسرقة أموالهم. في الرسالة الإلكترونية المذيلة بتوقيع "السيدة سهى عرفات" يطلب القرصان الإلكتروني المساعدة لتهريب 315 مليون دولار باسم أرملة عرفات من عدة دول أوروبية والولايات المتحدة "بعد أن وضعت الحكومة الفلسطينية يدها على 6.5 بليون دولار من إرث زوجها". هذه الرسالة تندرج ضمن قصف عشوائي صوب البريد الإلكتروني لملايين المشتركين ينسجها نصابون ينتحلون شخصيات "مليونيرية"، من مدير بنك في إفريقيا إلى قطب معارضة في أميركا اللاتينية أو زعيم عصابة في روسيا الاتحادية.

*#*
  يزور حاليا وفد من وزارة الخارجية العاصمة العراقية للوقوف على آخر ترتيبات افتتاح السفارة الاردنية الجديدة هناك. الوفد يضم المفتش العام في الوزارة السفير عمر العمد ومدير الشؤون الإدارية عبد الكريم ابو هيجاء. مصدر دبلوماسي عراقي ذكر لـ "الغد" أن الوفد الاردني اجرى مع نظرائه بوزارة الخارجية العراقية مباحثات سياسية. الاردن كان عيّن الأسبوع الماضي السفير نايف الزيدان سفيرا في بغداد.

*#*
  حوالي 150 شخصية من العيار الثقيل حضروا حفل الغداء الذي أقامه ظهر امس رئيس الوزراء الاسبق علي ابو الراغب على شرف صديقه رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي. الغداء في بيت أبو الراغب بجوار مقام النبي يوشع بالسلط حضره رؤساء وزراء وعدد من الوزراء والنواب والشخصيات البلقاوية.

*#*
  يبدو أن "الشعبية" التي حظي بها العاشقان التركيان نور ومهند، بطلا المسلسل التركي المدبلج، دفعت متعهدا أردنيا في استقطاب واقامة حفلات لكبار المطربين للتعاقد مع الممثلين التركيين للقيام بزيارة قريبة للمملكة. المتعهد محمد المجالي يعد برنامجا حافلا لنور ومهند يتضمن رحلات الى مواقع أثرية وسياحية، ولقاءات جماهيرية. قصة العاشقين في المسلسل الذي يبث على قناة الـ mbc باتت "صرعة" زمانها، وتسببت في غيرة أدت لحالات طلاق بين أزواج كان آخرها طلاق أردنية الأسبوع الماضي لوضعها صورة مهند على هاتفها الخلوي.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأثنين 7 تموز 2008م - 03 رجب 1429 هـ

#  تشهد المناطق المحيطة بالماضونة في منطقة الغباوي جنوب عمان ارتفاعا واضحا في اسعار الاراضي وذلك بعد أن تعاظمت فرص انتقال قيادة الجيش إليها. مديرية اراضي جنوب عمان تشهد اكتظاظا من قبل المشترين والبائعين لأراضي تلك المنطقة. اسعار الدونم هناك قفزت أكثر من عشرة إضعاف خلال الأشهر القليلة الماضية، فبعد ان كان سعر الدونم قبل أشهر لا يزيد عن 500 الى ألف دينار بات الدونم الان يفوق الاربعة والخمسة آلاف دينار.

#  نفت مجموعة نظمي اوجي لـ "زواريب" ان يكون أي من البنوك المحلية قد قام بالحجز عليها او على ممتلكاتها كما أشيع أمس. وأكدت ان القضية التي أقامها رجل الأعمال العراقي مالك المجموعة على مديرها العام السابق (أردني الجنسية) ما تزال منظورة امام القضاء ولم يصدر فيها حكم حتى اليوم. وكان اوجي ادّعى على مديره السابق بـ "استغلال الصلاحيات الممنوحة له والحصول على تسهيلات من ثلاثة بنوك محلية بصورة مخالفة للتوكيل عبر شراء اسهم" بحسب الاتهام، الذي ينفيه المدير السابق. التقديرات ان حجم المبالغ والتسهيلات في هذه القضية ناهزت الـ 50 مليون دينار.

#  توقع خمسة بنوك مع مؤسسة الإسكان والتطوير الحضري بعد غد الاربعاء اتفاقيات لتمويل المستفيدين من مبادرة "سكن كريم لعيش كريم". بنوك العربي، الإسكان، الأهلي، كابيتال والعقاري المصري ستقدم قروضا للمستفيدين لتمويل شرائهم للشقق ضمن المبادرة الملكية، التي تقوم على اساس منح المنتفعين شققا مدعومة بأسعار تقل عن نظيرتها في السوق. المرحلة الاولى من المبادرة تتضمن انشاء 20 ألف وحدة سكنية في مختلف مناطق المملكة.

#  علمت "زواريب" ان كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين التابعة لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية دخلت في مرحلة التحول الى جامعة منفصلة تحت مسمى الجامعة العالمية للعلوم الاسلامية. ومن المقرر ان تمنح الجامعة المرتقبة درجات البكالوريوس والماجستير والدكتوراة.

#
  أوقف نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية في الجامعة الأردنية عدة تعيينات كانت قد رشحت له من قبل ادارة مكتبة الجامعة. إيقاف التعيينات –بحسب مصدر مطلع- جاء لأسباب فنية، تتعلق بإصرار النائب الإداري على ضرورة ان تكون التعيينات في غاية الشفافية وفتح الباب للجميع للمنافسة على الوظائف الشاغرة.

#
  الحكام الإداريون في المحافظات المختلفة سيختلون نهاية الأسبوع الحالي على مدى يومين في فندق الماريوت- البحر الميت، وذلك في ورشة العمل الوطنية الاولى لتطوير قدرات ومهارات الحكام الاداريين في مجال تعزيز مشاركة الشباب. وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز سيرعى عقد الورشة يومي الخميس والجمعة وبتنظيم من مركز الثريا للدراسات ومركز الحياة.

#  انضمت للصحف الأردنية واحدة جديدة هي صحيفة "المنتج" الصناعية المتخصصة التي تصدر عن الشركة المهنية للتسويق والإعلان. رئيس هيئة مديري الشركة موسى الساكت يعقد صباح اليوم مؤتمرا صحافيا للاعلان عن انطلاقة الصحيفة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 8 تموز 2008م - 04 رجب 1429 هـ

#
  أفادت مصادر اعلامية مطلعة ان الموازنة المتوقعة لصندوق دعم وتدريب الصحافيين الذي بادر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأمر بإنشائه وتمويله تقدر مبدئيا بمليون دينار قابلة للزيادة لتغطية حاجة نقابة الصحفيين لتشغيل هذا الصندوق وتعظيم فوائده. الملك كان قد أعلن عن انشاء وتمويل هذا الصندوق خلال لقاء جلالته اول من امس بنقيب الصحفيين الزميل عبد الوهاب الزغيلات، والذي اكد الملك خلاله على أن "الحريات الصحافية ستبقى محط دعمنا واهتمامنا".

#
  نقابة الصحفيين شرعت في إعداد الخطوات القانونية والفنية لإنشاء الصندوق الذي أمر به جلالة الملك، ومن المقرر ان ترفع توصيات النقابة وتصوراتها لبلورة هذا المشروع الى الملك خلال أسبوعين. نقيب الصحفيين ومجلس النقابة سيلتقون خلال يومين برؤساء تحرير الصحف والمجلس الأعلى للإعلام وعدد من الخبراء لوضع التوصيات والتصورات لترجمة فكرة صندوق التدريب في أسرع وقت ممكن.

#
  رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الهادي المجالي ترأس مساء امس جاهة عشائرية توجهت لديوان آل العدوان في شفا بدران لإصلاح ذات البين بعد الاعتداء على رئيس جامعة الطفيلة الدكتور سلطان ابو عرابي الخميس الماضي عقب انتهاء حفل تخريج طلبة الجامعة. الجاهة ضمت نوابا وعددا من الوجهاء والشخصيات. المجالي سبق له ظهر امس الالتقاء بنواب الطفيلة على خلفية القضية وتداعياتها، وبخاصة تسببها بأحداث عنف وشغب في بعض مناطق عمان.

#
  لجنة التربية والثقافة والشباب في مجلس النواب اجتمعت امس وبحثت تداعيات المشاجرة والشغب الذي شهده حفل تخريج جامعة الطفيلة الخميس الماضي وإصابة رئيس الجامعة فيها. الدكتور ابو عرابي غادر مستشفى المدينة الطبية اول من امس بعد تماثله للشفاء.

#
  العشرات من الطلبة وأهاليهم راجعوا وزارة التعليم العالي خلال اليومين الماضيين مستفسرين عن فحوى قرار مجلس التعليم العالي الذي اتخذ السبت الماضي، والقاضي بمعاملة الطالب المفصول من أي جامعة كمعاملة الطالب المستجد اذا ما تقدم لاستكمال دراسته في جامعة جديدة. الوزارة أوضحت لمراجعيها ان القرار هو تأكيد لما هو متبع في الجامعات مع مثل هذه الحالات، وان احتساب الساعات الدراسية التي قطعها الطالب المفصول من عدمه هي صلاحية الجامعة ذاتها ولا علاقة للوزراة بها.

#
  امين عام وزارة التربية والتعليم للشؤون التعليمية والفنية د. فواز جرادات اعلن امس ان عدد حالات الغش التي ضبطت بين الطلبة في امتحانات التوجيهي التي انتهت امس "كانت اقل من معدلها للأعوام السابقة"، لكنه لم يحدد العدد. جرادات اشار الى ضبط طلبة غشوا عبر إدخال الهاتف الخلوي او أوراق مكتوبة للامتحان. امين عام التربية أوضح ان عقوبة المضبوط بالغش اقتصرت على حرمانه من تقديم الامتحان في المادة التي ضبط وهو يغش فيها.

#
  لم يحضر من هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن في ورشة العمل التي عقدها الأسبوع الماضي صندوق التنمية والتشغيل سوى فتاة واحدة من أصل الف مدعو من الهيئة كانوا استعدوا للمشاركة بالورشة التي كانت بعنوان "ثقافة الإنتاج والاعتماد على الذات"، علما ان القائمين على هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن أبدوا رغبتهم بدعوة الشباب كون الورشة تهتم بأهداف الهيئة. المنظمون كانوا اختاروا المركز الثقافي الملكي ليتسع للعدد الكبير من المدعوين، لكن عدم حضور الاغلبية من الشباب ترك القاعة شبه فارغة.

#
  مركز الدراسات الإستراتيجية في الجامعة الأردنية ينظم حلقة نقاشية حول "النمو الاقتصادي وآليات تكيف الطبقة الوسطى في الأردن 2002-2006 "، وهي عنوان ورقة عمل أعدها الدكتور ابراهيم سيف وياسمين الطباع. الحلقة التي دعي لحضورها إعلاميون وسياسيون واقتصاديون تعقد في المركز صباح الأحد المقب

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 9 تموز 2008م - 05 رجب 1429 هـ

#
  أفادت مصادر اعلامية مطلعة ان الموازنة المتوقعة لصندوق دعم وتدريب الصحافيين الذي بادر جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأمر بإنشائه وتمويله تقدر مبدئيا بمليون دينار قابلة للزيادة لتغطية حاجة نقابة الصحفيين لتشغيل هذا الصندوق وتعظيم فوائده. الملك كان قد أعلن عن انشاء وتمويل هذا الصندوق خلال لقاء جلالته اول من امس بنقيب الصحفيين الزميل عبد الوهاب الزغيلات، والذي اكد الملك خلاله على أن "الحريات الصحافية ستبقى محط دعمنا واهتمامنا".

#
  نقابة الصحفيين شرعت في إعداد الخطوات القانونية والفنية لإنشاء الصندوق الذي أمر به جلالة الملك، ومن المقرر ان ترفع توصيات النقابة وتصوراتها لبلورة هذا المشروع الى الملك خلال أسبوعين. نقيب الصحفيين ومجلس النقابة سيلتقون خلال يومين برؤساء تحرير الصحف والمجلس الأعلى للإعلام وعدد من الخبراء لوضع التوصيات والتصورات لترجمة فكرة صندوق التدريب في أسرع وقت ممكن.

#
  رئيس مجلس النواب عبد الهادي المجالي ترأس مساء امس جاهة عشائرية توجهت لديوان آل العدوان في شفا بدران لإصلاح ذات البين بعد الاعتداء على رئيس جامعة الطفيلة الدكتور سلطان ابو عرابي الخميس الماضي عقب انتهاء حفل تخريج طلبة الجامعة. الجاهة ضمت نوابا وعددا من الوجهاء والشخصيات. المجالي سبق له ظهر امس الالتقاء بنواب الطفيلة على خلفية القضية وتداعياتها، وبخاصة تسببها بأحداث عنف وشغب في بعض مناطق عمان.

#
  لجنة التربية والثقافة والشباب في مجلس النواب اجتمعت امس وبحثت تداعيات المشاجرة والشغب الذي شهده حفل تخريج جامعة الطفيلة الخميس الماضي وإصابة رئيس الجامعة فيها. الدكتور ابو عرابي غادر مستشفى المدينة الطبية اول من امس بعد تماثله للشفاء.

#
  العشرات من الطلبة وأهاليهم راجعوا وزارة التعليم العالي خلال اليومين الماضيين مستفسرين عن فحوى قرار مجلس التعليم العالي الذي اتخذ السبت الماضي، والقاضي بمعاملة الطالب المفصول من أي جامعة كمعاملة الطالب المستجد اذا ما تقدم لاستكمال دراسته في جامعة جديدة. الوزارة أوضحت لمراجعيها ان القرار هو تأكيد لما هو متبع في الجامعات مع مثل هذه الحالات، وان احتساب الساعات الدراسية التي قطعها الطالب المفصول من عدمه هي صلاحية الجامعة ذاتها ولا علاقة للوزراة بها.

#
  امين عام وزارة التربية والتعليم للشؤون التعليمية والفنية د. فواز جرادات اعلن امس ان عدد حالات الغش التي ضبطت بين الطلبة في امتحانات التوجيهي التي انتهت امس "كانت اقل من معدلها للأعوام السابقة"، لكنه لم يحدد العدد. جرادات اشار الى ضبط طلبة غشوا عبر إدخال الهاتف الخلوي او أوراق مكتوبة للامتحان. امين عام التربية أوضح ان عقوبة المضبوط بالغش اقتصرت على حرمانه من تقديم الامتحان في المادة التي ضبط وهو يغش فيها.

#
  لم يحضر من هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن في ورشة العمل التي عقدها الأسبوع الماضي صندوق التنمية والتشغيل سوى فتاة واحدة من أصل الف مدعو من الهيئة كانوا استعدوا للمشاركة بالورشة التي كانت بعنوان "ثقافة الإنتاج والاعتماد على الذات"، علما ان القائمين على هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن أبدوا رغبتهم بدعوة الشباب كون الورشة تهتم بأهداف الهيئة. المنظمون كانوا اختاروا المركز الثقافي الملكي ليتسع للعدد الكبير من المدعوين، لكن عدم حضور الاغلبية من الشباب ترك القاعة شبه فارغة.

#
  مركز الدراسات الإستراتيجية في الجامعة الأردنية ينظم حلقة نقاشية حول "النمو الاقتصادي وآليات تكيف الطبقة الوسطى في الأردن 2002-2006 "، وهي عنوان ورقة عمل أعدها الدكتور ابراهيم سيف وياسمين الطباع. الحلقة التي دعي لحضورها إعلاميون وسياسيون واقتصاديون تعقد في المركز صباح الأحد المقبل.

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 11 تموز 2008م - 07 رجب 1429 هـ


*#*
  صحف يومية رئيسية، من بينها "الغد"، أعلنت مساء أمس مقاطعتها لفعاليات ونشاطات مهرجان الأردن. المقاطعة جاءت بعد أن منعت إدارة المهرجان مصوري الصحف من تصوير حفل "ليلة جزائرية" على المدرج الجنوبي في جرش. "أمن المهرجان" اعتدى على المصورين الصحافيين ودفعهم بالقوة إلى خارج المدرج، ما أثار غضب صحافيين كانوا متواجدين لتغطية الحفل، ما دفعهم لمغادرة المدرج أيضا وإعلان مقاطعتهم للمهرجان.

*#*
  الديوان الملكي طلب مؤخرا توريد ست سيارات تعمل بنظام البنزين والكهرباء كوقود لها. الديوان كان قد استخدم احدى السيارات العاملة وفق هذا النظام منذ عام على سبيل التجربة قبل التأكد من جدوى وفعالية استخدامها. هذه السيارة، المرشّدة للطاقة والصديقة للبيئة، تقطع مسافة 600 كم في صفيحة البنزين مقابل 200 الى 250 كم وفق النظام التقليدي المعتمد على البنزين فقط. الطلب على هذا النوع من السيارات في العالم ارتفع مؤخرا خاصة مع ارتفاع أسعار النفط لمديات غير مسبوقة.

*#*
  باشر رئيس ديوان المظالم سالم الخزاعلة عمله رسميا في وحدة ديوان المظالم في وزارة تطوير القطاع العام اعتبارا من يوم امس بعد صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيينه رئيسا للديوان. الخزاعلة ما يزال يبحث عن مقر دائم للديوان والذي يأمل أن يكون أحد البيوت القديمة في عمان، لمحاكاة فكرة تأسيس ديوان المظالم في التاريخ العربي الاسلامي القديم.
*
#*
  بمناسبة اعتصام موظفي وصحافيي تلفزيون(atv) ، واعتصام منتسبي النقابات المهنية الخمسة للمطالبة برفع علاوة المهنة في القطاع العام، اجرى صحافيون من الـ(atv)احصائية غير رسمية بينت أن أكثر من 80 اعتصاما وإضرابا عن العمل نفذها عمال وموظفون ومهنيون أردنيون وعمال أجانب في المملكة منذ بداية العام الحالي حتى الآن. هذا الرقم يعد مرتفعا نسبة الى عدد الاعتصامات والاضرابات في العام الماضي، والتي لا تتوفر عنها احصاءات رسمية دقيقة. أغلب هذه الاعتصامات والاضرابات جاءت على خلفية مهنية وحقوقية وليست سياسية.
*
#*
  العناية الإلهية حالت دون تسبب ثلاث قنابل عنقودية "عمياء" بكارثة لمن حولها. الأجهزة الأمنية وخبراء المتفجرات ضبطوا وتحفظوا أمس على القنابل الثلاث بعد أن أبلغ عنها أحد تجار الخردة في مدينة إربد عثر عليها بين مواد الخردة لديه. بعد الكشف تبين أن القنابل قديمة ويعتريها الصدأ.

*#*
  محاولات القرصنة الالكترونية وصلت إلى برنامج القرعة للحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة الأميركية، فقد وصلت العديد من الأردنيين عبر البريد الالكتروني رسالة مذيلة باسم قسم الشؤون القنصلية في الخارجية الاميركية، تدعي أن المتلقي اختير عشوائيا للحصول على التأشيرة. الرسالة تطلب من المتلقي الرد برسالة أخرى تتضمن كافة الوثائق والمعلومات الشخصية، إلى جانب تحويل مبلغ مالي من خلال "موني غرام" حصريا. للعلم فإن برنامج القرعة للحصول على تأشيرة الهجرة لا يشترط دفع رسوم مالية للمشاركة فيه

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 12 تموز 2008م - 08 رجب 1429 هـ
#  الصحافي اللبناني رفيق خوري غادر عمّان أمس بعد أن شارك في مهرجان الفحيص من خلال ندوة نقاشية بعنوان "مشروع الشرق الأوسط الجديد: إلى أين". الزميل خوري عاد إلى بيروت ليزاول عمله رئيسا لتحرير صحيفة "الأنوار" اللبنانية الذي بدأه منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة. يذكر أن "الأنوار" صحيفة يومية مستقلة تملكها عائلة فريحة اللبنانية.

#  صحيفة "الأنوار" واحدة من عدة صحف لبنانية يومية تملكها عائلات فردية أو بالشراكة. فـ"النهار" مثلا تملكها عائلة (غسان) تويني بمشاركة عائلة الحريري 37% والأمير السعودي الوليد بن طلال 17% ورجل الأعمال الأردني علي غندور 6%. المعروف أن خسائر "النهار" السنوية تصل إلى 3 ملايين دولار، ما اضطرها إلى مضاعفة رأسمالها عدة مرات خلال السنوات الماضية.

#  صحيفة "السفير" اللبنانية التي يملكها الصحافي طلال سلمان ما تزال هي الأخرى تتعرض لخسائر مماثلة، ويعود ذلك إلى تباطؤ في توزيع الصحف اللبنانية أخذ يتسع سنويا نتيجة الظروف الاقتصادية وكذلك السياسية. توزيع الجريدتين: "النهار" و"السفير" يصل في أعلى مستوياته إلى 13 ألف نسخة، وفق مصادر متطابقة.

#  صحيفة "الحياة" اللندنية التي يملكها الأمير السعودي خالد بن سلطان تقلصت خسائرها إلى حوالي 8 ملايين بعد أن وصلت إلى حوالي 12 مليون دولار أو حتى أكثر خلال سنين مضت. خسائر الصحيفة تقلصت في أعقاب نقل نصف مكاتبها إلى لبنان، بعد أن كانت بالكامل في لندن، وبعد أن أخذت تطبع في بلدان مختلفة في الشرق الأوسط، ما قلل قيمة التكلفة.

#  لاحظ مراقبون ان مؤسسات منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وبخاصة الصندوق القومي والسفارة، لم تنعَ عضو اللجنة التنفيذية رئيس مجلس ادارة الصندوق القومي السابق جواد الغصين كما جرت العادة لدى وفاة اي من المسؤولين السابقين. المراقبون عزوا ذلك الى قضية الخلاف المالي بين الغصين ومنظمة التحرير والتي ما تزال معلقة من دون تسوية، ما شكل حرجا لمؤسسات المنظمة حال بينها وبين نعيه في الصحف. يذكر ان الغصين توفي ودفن في لندن الأسبوع الماضي. محامي المرحوم الغصين في عمان ما يزال ينفي عن موكله التهم التي وجهتها له المنظمة قبل سنوات.

#  رئيس الجامعة الاردنية الدكتور خالد الكركي سيكون ضيف برنامج "زيارة خاصة" الذي تبثه قناة الجزيرة القطرية ويعده الزميل سامي كليب. الحلقة, التي يرتقب بثها خلال أيام, سيغلب عليها الطابع السياسي وليس الثقافي او العلمي مع الدكتور الكركي, الذي عرف كرجل سياسة بعد تسلمه رئاسة الديوان الملكي مطلع التسعينات الماضية. الكركي سيقرأ خلال البرنامج, الذي سبق له استضافة سياسيين أردنيين بارزين مثل طاهر المصري وعدنان ابو عودة, نصا من كتاب له بعنوان "بغداد: لا غالب الا الله".

#  من المقرر ان تباشر مكاتب البريد الاردني خلال الأسبوع القادم تقديم خدمة اصدار وتجديد شهادات الميلاد وهوية الأحوال المدنية مقابل رسم مالي. المراجع يقدم طلبه الى المكتب الذي يتابع بدوره مع دائرة الأحوال إصدار هذه المعاملات. اصدار جوازات السفر وتجديدها كان طبق منذ أشهر عبر مكاتب البريد.

#  انتقد موظفون قيام وزير الزراعة مزاحم المحيسن بتخويل صلاحياته بالمصادقة على صرف بدل المياومات لموظفي الوزارة الى مدير مكتبه (وهو بالمناسبة موظف بعقد) خلافا لنظام الخدمة المدنية الذي تشير احدى مواده الى ان امين عام الوزارة موظف بالدرجة العليا ولا يعتلي توقيعه الا توقيع الوزير.

#  عدد غير معروف من البيوت السلطية لم تستعد حاويات النفايات الخاصة بها رغم مرور اسابيع على قيام البلدية بنقل تلك الحاويات من امام بعض المنازل استعدادا لزيارة رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي الى المدينة. مواطنون في السلط أشاروا الى ان البلدية أعادت بعد انتهاء زيارة الرئيس العدد الأكبر من الحاويات المنقولة، الا ان عددا منها ما يزال "مجهول الإقامة". اما سبب نقل الحاويات في المقام الاول فما يزال غير معروف.

#  ضمن الهيكلة الجديدة لأمانة عمان سيتم ضم مديرية الاتصال والعلاقات العامة والمركز الإعلامي والعلاقات الخارجية في وحدة جديدة تحت مسمى وحدة الاعلام والاتصال. مصادر مقربة لم تحدد من سيكون مسؤولا عن هذه الوحدة.

# 
أشار مصدر مطلع الى ان عددا من شركات التأجير التمويلي في قطاع الإسكان، العربية والأجنبية، تستعد للاستثمار في المملكة، وبخاصة بعد إقرار الحكومة لنظام للتأجير التمويلي ينتظر حاليا توشيحه بالإرادة الملكية. اربع شركات تأجير تمويلي تعمل حاليا في البلاد، ويقوم هذا النظام على تأجير العقار او الشقة للمستفيد لمدة معنية على ان تؤول ملكيتها في النهاية الى المستفيد. وزارة الأشغال والإسكان تدرس حاليا إشراك شركات التأجير التمويلي في تمويل المستفيدين من المبادرة الملكية للإسكان "سكن كريم لعيش كريم"

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 13 تموز 2008م - 09 رجب 1429 هـ
*#*
  "البلاد تدار بالإنابة"، ملحوظة قدمها احد السياسيين اللامعين لـ "زواريب" أمس. فجلالة الملك في زيارة خاصة حاليا وينوب عنه في إدارة البلاد سمو الأمير علي بن الحسين، أما رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي فموجود في باريس للمشاركة بالقمة الأورومتوسطية، ويدير الحكومة بالإنابة وزير الداخلية عيد الفايز. رئيسا مجلسي الأعيان والنواب في الخارج ايضا. رئيس الأعيان زيد الرفاعي يقوم حاليا بزيارة خاصة الى ايطاليا وينوب عنه نائبه رئيس الوزراء الأسبق طاهر المصري، ورئيس "النواب" عبد الهادي المجالي يرافق رئيس الوزراء في باريس في مؤتمر القمة إياه وينوب عنه الدكتور ممدوح العبادي.

*#*
  مجلة "فانيتي فير" الأميركية الشهيرة ستبدأ طبعتها الإسبانية في نهاية آب بقصة غلاف تتضمن مقابلة مع جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله. النجمة التلفزيونية إنجيلا روديشيو قدمت الى عمان مؤخرا لإجراء المقابلة مع جلالتها. روديشيو تعمل لصالح تلفزيون إسبانيا العام.

*#*
  وزير المهجرين العراقيين عبدالصمد رحمن وصل الى عمان أمس السبت. الوزير يترأس وفد بلاده في حلقة عمل مع البنك الدولي تلتئم صباح اليوم الاحد في فندق الماريوت حول المهجرين العراقيين. يذكر أن رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري المالكي كان أعلن خلال زيارته لعمان قبل أسابيع عن تخصيص حكومته 195 مليون دولار لتشجيع اللاجئين والمهجرين العراقيين للعودة الى بلادهم.

*#*
  باشرت دائرة الأحوال المدنية والجوازات اعتبارا من يوم امس عملها خلال عطلة السبت طوال فترة الصيف الحالي. مكاتب الدائرة في عمان والزرقاء شهدت أمس إقبالا كبيرا من المراجعين، بحسب مصدر في الدائرة. دوام السبت تقرر للتسهيل على المراجعين، وبخاصة في ظل تزايد أعدادهم مع عودة المغتربين من الخارج في إجازاتهم السنوية.

*#*
  مدير عام الأحوال المدنية والجوازات مروان قطيشات قرر تزويد مكتب أحوال وادي السير بخدمة إصدار الجوازات. من المقرر أن تقيّم هذه التجربة بعد أسابيع قليلة ليتم تعميمها، في حال النجاح، على كافة مكاتب الأحوال الأخرى في العاصمة. المعتمد حاليا لإصدار جوازات السفر في العاصمة هو مكتب الأحوال الرئيسي في جبل عمان ومكتب صويلح.

*#*
  وعدت إدارة مدرسة خاصة معروفة أن لا تعود لاستخدام الألعاب النارية في احتفالاتها نهاية العام الدراسي، وبخاصة في تخريج طلبة التمهيدي. حادث كاد يوقع الأذى والضرر بعدد كبير من هؤلاء الطلبة خلال حفل تخريجهم من الروضة مؤخرا. إدارة المدرسة والروضة وعدت الأهالي بأن لا يتكرر الحادث بعد أن اتخذت قرارا يمنع استعمال الألعاب النارية خصوصا في الأماكن المغلقة.

*#*
  ولّدت الابتسامات التي أطلقها الرؤساء الثلاثة في لبنان في الصورة المنشورة على الصفحة الأولى من "الغد" يوم أمس انطباعا بأن فرحة التلويح بالأيدي مرتبطة بالإعلان عن تشكيل الحكومة اللبنانية بعد مخاض دام 53 يوما. لكن الحقيقة أن الصورة أرشيفية أعادت بثها وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية أول من أمس وتعود إلى الثامن من الشهر الماضي، والتقطت خلال مراسم وداع الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي الذي زار بيروت في اليوم نفسه.

*#*
  أكد وزير الزراعة مزاحم المحيسن أن الوزير كما تنص الأنظمة لا يوقع على مياومات سفر وغير مفوض لأداء ذلك. كما أنه لا تصله أية معاملات مالية. وكان الوزير الذي اتصل بـ"الغد" صباح أمس يرد على ما ورد في "زواريب" بخصوص انتقادات للمحيسن بدعوى تخويل صلاحياته بالمصادقة على صرف بدل المياومات لموظفي الوزارة الى مدير مكتبه.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأثنين 14 تموز 2008م - 10 رجب 1429 هـ

*#*  علمت "زواريب" أن مجلس أمناء المركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان قدم عرضا للدكتور محمد حسين المومني الأستاذ في جامعة اليرموك والمعهد الدبلوماسي، لتسلم منصب المفوض العام للمركز خلفا للمفوض السابق شاهر باك. بحث العرض بين المومني ومجلس الأمناء أرجئ حاليا - كما يبدو - الى حين تعيين رئيس جديد للمركز خلفا للرئيس المستقيل احمد عبيدات. سبق ترشيح المومني لهذا المنصب ترشيح القاضي وليد كناكرية، لكن أسبابا غير معلنة حالت دون هذا التعيين.

*#*
  رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة مصانع الإسمنت الأردنية عبدالإله الخطيب قدم امس للصحافيين المدير العام الجديد للشركة سالم الصوصو. الصوصو مهندس أردني خريج بريطانيا وأميركا وعمل سابقا في شركة "بروكتر اند غامبل" البريطانية ثم انتقل الى "لافارج" الفرنسية، وسبق له العمل في مصر وباريس قبل الانتقال الى الأردن ليقود شركة الإسمنت الأردنية خلفا للمدير السابق اللبناني سامر بيرقدار.

*#*
  يتوقع تباطؤ إنتاج الإسمنت في المملكة العام الحالي لتراجع النمو في الطلب إثر تراجع سوق العقار المتواصل. إنتاج شركة الإسمنت الأردنية انخفض العام الماضي بنسبة 1% عن العام الذي سبقه 2006، حيث انخفض إنتاج الشركة من 4,7 مليون طن الى 4,5 مليون طن العام الماضي. يشار الى أن سوق العقار والبناء الأردني تراجع بما تقدر نسبته بـ 21% العام الحالي عن مستواه السنة الماضية.

*#*
  رئيس جامعة الطفيلة الدكتور سلطان أبو عرابي التحق أمس بعمله في الجامعة بعد انقطاع استمر نحو عشرة أيام على إثر المشكلة التي اندلعت في حفل تخريج الطلبة وأصيب فيها أبو عرابي. أبو عرابي لم ينقطع نهائيا عن دوامه في الجامعة الأسبوع الماضي حيث التحق فور خروجه من المستشفى بدوامه في مكتب ارتباط الجامعة بعمان الى أن عاد أمس للالتحاق بعمله في مركز الجامعة.

*#*
  عشائر العدوان وأبو عرابي نشروا أمس إعلانا في الصحف المحلية تقدموا فيه بالشكر لأبناء الطفيلة على استقبالهم لجاهة العدوان الجمعة الماضي بعد حادث إطلاق النار على منزل النائب السابق عبدالله العكايلة في الجبيهة، والتي تنازل فيها العكايلة عن حقه الشخصي بحق الفاعلين. وسبق جاهة العدوان جاهة أخرى من الطفيلة الى عشائر العدوان على خلفية الاعتداء على رئيس جامعة الطفيلة سلطان أبو عرابي.

*#*
  السفير العراقي في عمان سعد جاسم الحياني شارك أمس إلى جانب عدد كبير من السفراء والسياسيين العرب والأجانب في تشييع جثمان السفير العراقي في بيروت جواد الحائري الذي توفي أول من أمس أثناء خضوعه لعملية قلب مفتوح في أحد مستشفيات العاصمة اللبنانية. الحياني الذي عاد إلى عمان بعد زيارة قصرة لبيروت، كان يمثل بالإضافة إلى نفسه وزير الخارجية العراقي هوشيار زيباري الذي انتدبه للمشاركة في تشييع الحائري.

*#*
  أعلن التجمع المهني في نقابة المحامين تسمية المحامي فتحي نصار مرشحا لموقع النقيب في انتخابات النقابة المقررة في أيار (مايو) المقبل. وبترشيح نصار يرتفع عدد مرشحي موقع النقيب الى ثلاثة. التيار القومي (القائمة الخضراء) سبق له تسمية نقيب المحامين السابق حسين مجلي مرشحا له في حين سارع التيار الإسلامي (القائمة البيضاء) الى ترشيح أمين الخوالدة للمنافسة على هذا الموقع.

*#*  نقابة أصحاب المطاعم والحلويات أجلت انتخابات مجلس النقابة التي كان مقررا إجراؤها في 26 تموز الحالي الى إشعار آخر. سبب التأجيل كما أعلن النقيب منذر أبو الحيط أمس هو عدم إصدار الميزانية العمومية للنقابة وتصديقها من مدقق حسابات قانوني وإبراء ذمة المجلس الحالي.
*
#*
  الدكتور مايكل ديغي جراح القلب الأميركي من أصل لبناني الشهير الذي توفي أول من أمس عن عمر 99 عاما له أصدقاء كثر في الوسط الطبي والسياسي في الأردن وقد اعتاد زيارة المملكة كل عام تقريبا. ديغي، الذي يعد أشهر جراحي القلب في العالم وأجرى 60 ألف عملية جراحية، سبق له أن عالج المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال. ويعد ديغي أستاذ جراح القلب الأردني المشهور الدكتور داود حنانيا.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 15 تموز 2008م - 11 رجب 1429 هـ
*#*
  وزير المالية الدكتور حمد الكساسبة ومدير عام ضريبة المبيعات والدخل سيحققان صباح اليوم أول زيارة لهما كمسؤولين إلى مجمع النقابات المهنية، الذي يوصف عادة بـ "قلعة المعارضة". الوزير ومدير الضريبة سيلتقيان النقباء المهنيين وعددا من النقابيين في لقاء مفتوح للحوار حول مشروع قانون ضريبة الدخل المعدل الذي تعكف الحكومة على إعداده. ورغم أن جدول اللقاء محدد بموضوع مشروع قانون الضريبة فإن نقابيين لم يستبعدوا أن يشير بعض النقباء على هامش اللقاء إلى قضية مطالبة خمس نقابات برفع علاوة المهنة للعاملين في القطاع الحكومي.

*#*
  تلقت نقابة الصحفيين ردا رسميا من وزير الدولة والاتصال ناصر جودة بناء على تكليف من رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي على شكوى كانت رفعتها النقابة للذهبي بحق وزير الصحة صلاح المواجدة وعدم تعاونه مع الصحافة. رد الوزير جودة أرفق برد وتوضيح من وزير الصحة مرفوع لرئيس الوزراء يؤكد فيه على "احترامه" للصحافة وعلاقته الجيدة بها وانفتاحه عليها. وأرفق المواجدة توضيحه بجدول واسع يبين لقاءاته وتصريحاته ومؤتمراته الصحافية منذ تشكل الحكومة في 25 تشرين ثاني الماضي. المواجدة طلب من نقابة الصحفيين تحديد موعد لزيارتها قريبا.

*#*
  وزيرة حقوق الإنسان العراقية وجدان سالم ميخائيل التقت في عمان امس مسؤولين سعوديين معنيين بحقوق الإنسان للتباحث في قضايا مشتركة بين البلدين، بحسب مصدر عراقي مطلع، لكن المصدر لم يوضح لـ "زواريب" طبيعة أو تفاصيل هذه المباحثات.

*#*
  أدى خطأ فني وقع في عدد "الغد" الصادر أمس ضمن مقال للأمير رعد بن زيد بعنوان "ذكرياتي مع الملك الشهيد فيصل الثاني رحمه الله"، إلى نشر بوتريه للملك فيصل الأول على أنه الملك الشهيد فيصل الثاني، ملك العراق في الخمسينات من القرن الماضي. "الغد" تعتذر عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود.
*
#*
  عبر عدد من المواطنين عن خيبة أمل بعد الإعلان عن أسماء البنوك التي وقعت معها المؤسسة العامة للإسكان اتفاقيات لتمويل المستفيدين من مشروع "سكن كريم لعيش كريم". البنوك الستة المشمولة بالاتفاقيات تتعامل بأسلوب الفائدة وليس المرابحة وفق أحكام الشريعة، ما سيحجم معه الكثيرون عن الاستفادة من المشروع رغم حاجتهم الماسة له، بحسب أولئك المواطنين.

*#*
  الكاتب حلمي الأسمر قرر خوض مجال الصحافة الالكترونية التي باتت تستقطب النخب الإعلامية والسياسية الأردنية. جريدة "النبأ" الالكترونية موقع إخباري جديد للأسمر سينطلق قريبا، بحسب إعلان "الكتروني" بثه عبر "الايميل" أمس. الساحة الاعلامية الاردنية تضم أكثر من 15 موقعا إخباريا الكترونيا حتى الآن. هذه الساحة تنتظر ايضا موقعا آخر أطلق عليه "العراب" للزميل عماد شاهين.
*
#*
  وقع المنتج الفني الأردني محمد المجالي أمس عقدا مع بطلي مسلسل نور مهند وشقيقته دانا لاستضافتهما في الأردن أواخر الشهر الحالي. المجالي أبلغ "زواريب" من اسطنبول بأن الزيارة ستستمر ثلاثة أيام يلتقي خلالها النجمان التركيان المعجبين والمعجبات. كما أوضح بأن الممثلة نور اعتذرت عن مرافقة زميليها لانشغالها بارتباطات معدة مسبقا.
*
#*
  أعلن مطلع الأسبوع الحالي عن وفاة سيدة في بلدة حرثا شمال الأردن عن عمر يناهز 110 سنوات. فقد أعلنت عشيرة العبيدات عن وفاة المرحومة آمنة حسن محمد عبيدات زوجة المرحوم سالم سطعان عبيدات. ويعد هذا العمر من الأعمار الأكبر التي عاشتها سيدة في الأردن.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 24 تشرين ثاني 2009م  07 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ




   وزيرا الداخلية نايف القاضي والعدل أيمن عودة يلتقيان صباح اليوم بلجنة الحريات في مجلس النواب، للتباحث في عدد من القضايا المرتبطة بعمل الوزارتين. ويتوقع ان يبحث اللقاء اليوم في تزايد ظاهرة العنف المجتمعي في الآونة الاخيرة.

   الكتلة الوطنية الديمقراطية (14 نائبا) عقدت امس اجتماعا صباحيا لها في مجلس النواب، أكدت فيه على دعمها لمرشح ائتلاف التغيير والاصلاح عبدالكريم الدغمي لمنصب رئيس المجلس امام المرشح عبدالهادي المجالي. الائتلاف يضم كتل الوطنية والعمل الاسلامي، اضافة الى النواب المنشقين عن كتلة الإخاء، وعددهم تسعة، فضلا عن عدد من المستقلين.
 

   الماسحات الحرارية في مطار الملكة علياء الدولي الخاصة بالفحص الأولي لإنفلونزا الخنازير، لا تعمل منذ عدة اسابيع. مصدر مطلع في وزارة الصحة ابلغ "الغد" انه سيتم العودة الى تفعيل عمل هذه الماسحات مع عودة الحجاج الاردنيين من الاراضي المقدسة بعد عيد الأضحى المبارك.
 

   هواتف عدد من النقباء المهنيين باتت خارج الخدمة، والى ما بعد عيد الأضحى المبارك. عدد من النقباء غادر الى الديار المقدسة لأداء مناسك الحج للموسم الحالي، كان منهم نقيبا الصحفيين عبدالوهاب الزغيلات والمحامين احمد طبيشات.
 

   "نعمل لسلامتكم" شعار مألوف يزين أي شارع او منطقة في عمان عند لجوء أجهزة الامانة لصيانة او تطوير في ذلك الموقع، اما الشعار الجديد، الذي لاحظه مواطنون في عدد من شوارع عمان، منها شارع مكة، منذ ايام هو إرفاق الشعار المذكور بشعار آخر على شكل معادلة تقول "حكومة + شعب= اكثر إبداعا"!
 

   مديرية الأمن العام حددت مواعيد زيارة مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل خلال عطلة عيد الأضحى، لتكون ايام الجمعة والسبت والأحد، من الثامنة صباحا وحتى الواحدة ظهرا. المديرية وعدت بتقديم التسهيلات كاملة لذوي النزلاء في العيد. 

    تتموضع يافطة امام وزارة الزراعة كتب عليها مواقف لكبار الزوار فقط vip، اليافطة وضعت بشكل لافت وخط عريض وعلى اكثر من موقف.
 

   أحد المواطنين ادعى أن دائرة أراضي جنوب عمان أضاعت ملف لقطعة ارض يمتلكها هو، ومازال منذ ثلاثة أسابيع يحاول جاهدا الخروج من تلك الأزمة، حتى إن مدير الأراضي في تلك الدائرة قال له "الملف غير موجود، فماذا أفعل لك".

   أطلق السفير البريطاني في عمان جيمس وات مدونته الإلكترونية الاولى، وهي متوافرة باللغتين الانجليزية والعربية، حيث سيشارك السفير من خلالها وجهات نظره حيال القضايا والأحداث المتعلقة بالاردن والمنطقة ككل. وعنوان المدونة http://ukinjordan.fco.gov.uk

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا



هلالالالالالا ابو نعيم منور

بس لا تنساني ابالصور

----------


## ابو نعيم

> هلالالالالالا ابو نعيم منور
> 
> بس لا تنساني ابالصور




المنتدى منور بوجودك
ان شاء الله عن قريب بكونو الصور عندك

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## العالي عالي

> المنتدى منور بوجودك
>  ان شاء الله عن قريب بكونو الصور عندك





شكلني راح اروح على اربد قبل ما تصل الصور

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 1 كانون أول 2009م  14 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ




   كلف مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي مساعديه للقيام بجولات ميدانية، واللقاء مع مديري الشرطة والضباط في المراكز الأمنية، بقصد التعميم والتحذير من استخدام العنف بسائر أشكاله داخل المراكز الأمنية، كما حث على ضرورة الالتزام بعدم المبالغة في الرد على كل من يقاوم رجال الشرطة في الميدان، مع التأكيد على الحسم في إنفاذ القانون ومن دون تهاون. هذه التعليمات المشددة للأمن العام تأتي بعد تسجيل عدة قضايا مؤخرا تعرض فيها جهاز الأمن العام لانتقادات إثر تعرض أفراد شرطة لموقوفين أو متهمين بالضرب وإلحاق الأذى، الذي وصل الى الموت في بعض الحالات.
   من المتوقع أن يلتقي مدير الأمن العام قريبا بعدد من رؤساء التحرير وكتاب وصحافيين، وذلك للحديث عن الإنجازات التي حققتها مديرية الأمن العام على صعيد مكافحة الجريمة وإجراءاتها لتحسين أوضاع مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل، إضافة إلى الحديث حول الوضع المروري في المملكة.
   شكا مواطنون أمضوا عطلة عيد الأضحى في العقبة من رداءة الطريق إليها من عمان ووعورتها وضيقها ووجود حفر عميقة فيها. كما شكوا من انعدام الإشارات وشح العاكسات واهترائها، حيث تصبح قيادة السيارات ليلا مغامرة غير محمودة العواقب، لا سيما وأن في ذاكرة هؤلاء المواطنين حوادث مرعبة جرت بسبب رداءة الطريق!
   السفير الإماراتي في عمان علي محمد الشامسي يقيم مساء غد الأربعاء حفل استقبال في فندق الميريديان، بمناسبة العيد الوطني الثامن والثلاثين لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.

   أحد التجار في مدينة قريبة من عمان لجأ إلى تعليق يافطة أمام محله، يقدم فيها الشكر لرئيس البلدية ومراقبي الصحة فيها، ويثمن قرار البلدية بتنظيم السوق الشعبي في المدينة. اللافت أن هذا التاجر "المثمّن" معروف عنه مخالفته لتعليمات البلدية ذاتها، عبر نشره عدة بسطات لبضائع مختلفة خارج الأماكن المخصصة لها!

   اعتبرت أغلبية المشاركين في استطلاع "غير علمي" للموقع الإلكتروني لـ "الغد" أن نظام اختيار الحجاج المعتمد في البلاد، بحسب عمر المتقدم، "غير عادل". ووصلت نسبة من يعتبره غير عادل 76%، فيما رأى 17% أنه عادل، أما 7% من المشاركين في الاستطلاع، من أصل نحو 3132 زائرا للموقع الإلكتروني على مدى أسبوع مضى، فلم يعبروا عن رأي في هذه القضية.
   وزارة الصحة كانت إحدى الوزارات الخدمية "الفاعلة" إعلاميا خلال عطلة عيد الأضحى، التي اختفت خلالها أخبار وتصريحات الوزارات ومسؤوليها. وزير الصحة نايف الفايز حرص في أول أيام العيد على زيارة مستشفى الأميرة رحمة وعيادة المرضى وتفقد أحوال المستشفى، فيما حرص الناطق الإعلامي للوزارة الزميل حاتم الأزرعي على تزويد وسائل الإعلام يوميا ببيانات وتصريحات حول أعداد المراجعين للمستشفيات ومواضيع تتعلق بالصحة.
   هيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات عممت، بالتعاون مع مشغلي خدمات الاتصالات المتنقلة الأربعة، على المشتركين من خدمات هؤلاء المشغلين بعدم تسجيل رقم الهاتف الخاص بالمشترك لدى أية جهة كانت من دون معرفة الأسباب الموجبة لذلك، وذلك حفاظا على خصوصيتهم الشخصية منعا لاستلام رسائل دعائية لا تكون مرغوبة. الهيئة والمشغلون أعلنوا أيضا عن أرقام يمكن للمشترك الاتصال بها لإيقاف استقبال الرسائل غير المرغوب فيها. وكانت تكررت مؤخرا شكاوى من العديد من المشتركين في الاتصالات الخلوية من استقبالهم لأعداد متزايدة من الإعلانات والدعايات غير المرغوب فيها.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 2 كانون أول 2009م  15 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ



 
   ثمانية وزراء، إضافة الى رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي، قضوا إجازة العيد خارج الوطن. وزيران من الثمانية، هما وزيرا الأوقاف عبدالفتاح صلاح والأشغال علاء البطانية، أديا مناسك الحج لهذا العام، فيما قضى وزراء الخارجية والبيئة والتخطيط والاتصالات والنقل عطلة العيد في إجازة خاصة مع عائلاتهم في الخارج.

   رئيس وزراء أسبق عرض مؤخرا على مؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي شراء عدد من قطع الأراضي العائدة له، وتقدر مساحتها الإجمالية بنحو ألف دونم في منطقة قريبة من عمان. إدارة الضمان اعتذرت عن قبول العرض بعد دراسته.

   وزير العدل أيمن عودة عمم قبل أيام على عدد من المؤسسات وجهات ذات العلاقة بقطاع الإسكان مسودة مشروع قانون "الأبنية والتجمعات والعقارية وتطويرها لسنة 2009"، وذلك للاطلاع على المشروع وإبداء الملاحظات عليه قبل السير في إجراءات إقراره دستوريا. جمعية مستثمري قطاع الإسكان تعد حاليا ملاحظاتها وآراءها في مواد القانون الجديد لرفعها إلى الحكومة.

   وجه رئيس ديوان الرئاسة في السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية د.رفيق الحسيني دعوات الى عدد من رؤساء التحرير والصحافيين الأردنيين والعرب لحضور حفل اختتام فعاليات "القدس عاصمة للثقافة العربية". الحفل يقام في نابلس في السابع عشر من الشهر الحالي تحت رعاية الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس.

   بدأ عدد من مديريات وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية بالانتقال من مبنى الوزارة الحالي (الواقع قرب الدوار الثالث) الى المبنى الجديد في الشميساني. يتوقع أن تستكمل باقي المديريات خلال أسبوعين انتقالها إلى المبنى الجديد، وهو مبنى مستأجر بقيمة 360 ألف دينار سنويا.

   نائب رئيس الجمعية البرلمانية لدول البحر الأبيض المتوسط ورئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية النائب السابق سليمان غنيمات سيحافظ على منصبه في الجمعية رغم حل مجلس النواب، وذلك الى حين انتخاب مجلس نواب جديد. الجمعية تضم 24 دولة من دول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط، يمثلها 125 نائبا.

   مركز المدار الدولي للتربية الخاصة ينظم صباح غد الخميس مسيرة للمناداة بحقوق الطفل المعوق وحقه بالدمج في المجتمع والمساواة. المسيرة، التي يشارك فيها العشرات من طلبة المركز ومعلميه، تنطلق من مجمع رغدان مرورا بالديوان الملكي ومن ثم وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية انتهاء بالمجلس الأعلى لشؤون الأشخاص المعوقين في الجبيهة.

   يرعى سمو الأمير رعد بن زيد كبير الأمناء والأميرة ماجدة رعد غدا الخميس افتتاح البازار الخيري السنوي لكنيسة الراعي الصالح الإنجيلية اللوثرية في عمان بالتعاون مع السيدات الفنلديات بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية. البازار الخيري يستمر لمدة ثلاثة أيام في قاعة الكنيسة في أم السماق.

   السفير الياباني في عمان يقيم مساء الأحد المقبل حفل استقبال في فندق الأردن انتركونتننتال بمناسبة عيد ميلاد إمبراطور اليابان والذكرى العشرين لتوليه العرش. الحفل دعي له العديد من الشخصيات السياسية والدبلوماسية والإعلامية.
   ضمن نشاطات القطاع النسائي في منتدى الوسطية للفكر والثقافة، يعقد منتدى الوسطية جلسة حوارية للدكتورة أسماء الزنداني بعنوان "نحو خطاب وسطي للمرأة/ تفنيد الشبهات"، وذلك عصر السبت المقبل في المركز الثقافي الملكي.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 3 كانون أول 2009م  16 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ



   نائب الرئيس العراقي طارق الهاشمي قضى عطلة عيد الأضحى المبارك في ربوع الأردن. الهاشمي، الذي توزعت إجازته الخاصة بين عمان والعقبة وغادر امس الأربعاء عائدا إلى بغداد، ينتظره هناك حراك سياسي واسع استكمالا للجدل الذي أثاره قراره بعدم المصادقة على قانون الانتخابات العراقي الأخير. الهاشمي لم يلتق طوال فترة إقامته في الأردن أي مسؤول رسمي، واقتصرت زيارته على الإجازة الخاصة.

   مسؤول في أمانة عمان الكبرى قلل من خطر وجود برك مائية ضمن حدائق الأمانة المنتشرة في مناطقها السبع والعشرين، باعتبارها منخفضة المنسوب المائي وغير عميقة (نصف متر أعمقها)، الأمر الذي يرى انه لا يؤدي إلى الغرق للأطفال في أي حال. المسؤول استند في تبرير حجة الأمانة إلى انه لم يتم تسجيل أية حالة غرق بين الأطفال في هذه الحدائق رغم ان أهالي اشتكوا ونبهوا من وجود هذه البرك من دون أسيجة تحيط بها!

   أظهرت دراسة لعمادة البحث العلمي في الجامعة الأردنية أن عمان احتلت المركز الأول في جذب المواطنين ضمن ما يسمى بالهجرة الداخلية، حيث سجلت إقامة 57409 مواطنين بنسبة 38% تقريبا، تلتها الزرقاء بعدد 37779 نسمة ونسبة 25%، ثم العقبة بعدد 18789 نسمة وبنسبة 12.5%. وتستأثر المدن الثلاث بمعظم المهاجرين داخليا من المحافظات الأخرى (بنسبة 76%). هذه الدراسة، التي أعدها الباحثان علي عنبر وكايد ابو صبحة من قسم الجغرافيا في الجامعة، استندت إلى المسح السكاني العام لعام 2004. 
   وزير التنمية السياسية المهندس موسى المعايطة يفتتح صباح اليوم الخميس ملتقى مؤسسات المجتمع المدني والمحلي والتنمية في مادبا. الحفل يقام في قاعة أحمد قطيش الأزايدة التابعة لبلدية مادبا.

   تستعد مديريات وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية وصندوق المعونة الوطنية للانتقال خلال أسابيع قليلة إلى موقع الوزارة الجديد، الكائن بالقرب من هيئة الأوراق المالية في منطقة عرجان.

   وافق مجلس نقباء النقابات المهنية على الاقتراح الذي تقدم به رئيس لجنة الحريات في نقابة المهندسين السابق ميسرة ملص بعقد ندوة بعنوان "قانون الانتخاب الذي نريد". الاقتراح الذي تقدم به ملص ينص على دعوة عدد كبير من النشطاء النقابيين والقانونيين لمناقشة قانون الانتخاب الحالي وصيغ القانونية المقترحة من العديد من مؤسسات المجتمع المدني وكذلك الأجندة الوطنية. وسترفع التوصيات بحسب الاقتراح إلى مجلس الوزراء تحت اسم "قانون الانتخاب الذي يجمع عليه النقابيون".

   رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب أحمد مصاروة يقوم اليوم الخميس بجولة في محافظة مادبا، يتفقد خلالها المرافق الشبابية، ويلتقي بمحافظها وعدد من مسؤوليها للتباحث في خطط تطوير الحياة الشبابية والثقافية.

   يقيم السفير البحريني في عمان ناصر بن راشد الكعبي حفل استقبال يوم الأربعاء، 16 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) الحالي، في فندق الميرديان بمناسبة العيد الوطني لمملكة البحرين.

   بمناسبة ذكرى اليوم الوطني لتولي مؤسس دولة قطر الشيخ جاسم بن محمد آل ثاني الحكم يقيم السفير القطري في عمان مانع عبدالهادي الهاجري حفل استقبال في فندق الميرديان يوم 21 الشهر الحالي.

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 4 كانون أول 2009م  17 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ



   نائب الرئيس العراقي طارق الهاشمي قضى عطلة عيد الأضحى المبارك في ربوع الأردن. الهاشمي، الذي توزعت إجازته الخاصة بين عمان والعقبة وغادر امس الأربعاء عائدا إلى بغداد، ينتظره هناك حراك سياسي واسع استكمالا للجدل الذي أثاره قراره بعدم المصادقة على قانون الانتخابات العراقي الأخير. الهاشمي لم يلتق طوال فترة إقامته في الأردن أي مسؤول رسمي، واقتصرت زيارته على الإجازة الخاصة.

   مسؤول في أمانة عمان الكبرى قلل من خطر وجود برك مائية ضمن حدائق الأمانة المنتشرة في مناطقها السبع والعشرين، باعتبارها منخفضة المنسوب المائي وغير عميقة (نصف متر أعمقها)، الأمر الذي يرى انه لا يؤدي إلى الغرق للأطفال في أي حال. المسؤول استند في تبرير حجة الأمانة إلى انه لم يتم تسجيل أية حالة غرق بين الأطفال في هذه الحدائق رغم ان أهالي اشتكوا ونبهوا من وجود هذه البرك من دون أسيجة تحيط بها!

   أظهرت دراسة لعمادة البحث العلمي في الجامعة الأردنية أن عمان احتلت المركز الأول في جذب المواطنين ضمن ما يسمى بالهجرة الداخلية، حيث سجلت إقامة 57409 مواطنين بنسبة 38% تقريبا، تلتها الزرقاء بعدد 37779 نسمة ونسبة 25%، ثم العقبة بعدد 18789 نسمة وبنسبة 12.5%. وتستأثر المدن الثلاث بمعظم المهاجرين داخليا من المحافظات الأخرى (بنسبة 76%). هذه الدراسة، التي أعدها الباحثان علي عنبر وكايد ابو صبحة من قسم الجغرافيا في الجامعة، استندت إلى المسح السكاني العام لعام 2004. 
   وزير التنمية السياسية المهندس موسى المعايطة يفتتح صباح اليوم الخميس ملتقى مؤسسات المجتمع المدني والمحلي والتنمية في مادبا. الحفل يقام في قاعة أحمد قطيش الأزايدة التابعة لبلدية مادبا.

   تستعد مديريات وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية وصندوق المعونة الوطنية للانتقال خلال أسابيع قليلة إلى موقع الوزارة الجديد، الكائن بالقرب من هيئة الأوراق المالية في منطقة عرجان.

   وافق مجلس نقباء النقابات المهنية على الاقتراح الذي تقدم به رئيس لجنة الحريات في نقابة المهندسين السابق ميسرة ملص بعقد ندوة بعنوان "قانون الانتخاب الذي نريد". الاقتراح الذي تقدم به ملص ينص على دعوة عدد كبير من النشطاء النقابيين والقانونيين لمناقشة قانون الانتخاب الحالي وصيغ القانونية المقترحة من العديد من مؤسسات المجتمع المدني وكذلك الأجندة الوطنية. وسترفع التوصيات بحسب الاقتراح إلى مجلس الوزراء تحت اسم "قانون الانتخاب الذي يجمع عليه النقابيون".

   رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب أحمد مصاروة يقوم اليوم الخميس بجولة في محافظة مادبا، يتفقد خلالها المرافق الشبابية، ويلتقي بمحافظها وعدد من مسؤوليها للتباحث في خطط تطوير الحياة الشبابية والثقافية.

   يقيم السفير البحريني في عمان ناصر بن راشد الكعبي حفل استقبال يوم الأربعاء، 16 كانون الأول (ديسمبر) الحالي، في فندق الميرديان بمناسبة العيد الوطني لمملكة البحرين.

   بمناسبة ذكرى اليوم الوطني لتولي مؤسس دولة قطر الشيخ جاسم بن محمد آل ثاني الحكم يقيم السفير القطري في عمان مانع عبدالهادي الهاجري حفل استقبال في فندق الميرديان يوم 21 الشهر الحالي.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 9 كانون أول 2009م   22 ذو الحجة 1430 هـ
 



   تمكن رئيسا الوزراء السابقان فيصل الفايز ومعروف البخيت، وهما مدخنان من طراز رفيع كما العديد من الصحافيين، من "كسر" قاعدة عدم التدخين في دار "الغد" أول من أمس، وذلك أثناء استضافتهما في ندوة حول قانون الانتخاب نشرت أمس. قرار حظر التدخين في مكاتب وقاعات التحرير لم يخرق منذ انطلاق الصحيفة عام 2004، إلا من قبل بعض ضيوف الصحيفة من وزراء ورؤساء الوزارات. 
   رئيس الوزراء السابق معروف البخيت كان الأكبر سنا في قاعة الحوار بدار "الغد"، الذي شاركه فيه نظيره السابق فيصل الفايز والنائب السابق محمد أبو هديب وعضو مكتب تنفيذي الإخوان المسلمين ارحيل غرايبة. البخيت مازح الجميع بأنه الأكبر سنا، وأنه يوم ولد غرايبة عام 1957 استخرج بطاقة هوية أحوال مدنية، حيث كان يعمل في مشروع عطاء طريق ياجوز مراقبا للدوام، وزاد "كنت أسمح بالواسطة بالتأخر عن الدوام للموظفين والعمال".
   عشيرة المومني اجتمعت أمس في منطقة ايدون بإربد لتهدئة "فورة الدم" التي أصابت عددا من أفرادها إثر تعرض أحد ابنائها الشاب سائد ابراهيم المومني للاعتداء بأدوات حادة من قبل مجهولين. وفض ابناء العشيرة اعتصاما كان من المزمع تنفيذه أمام مبنى محافظة إربد الا انهم عقدوا اجتماعا أمام منزل والد الشاب، حيث طالبوا فيه الأجهزة الأمنية بضرورة الكشف عن الفاعلين وتشديد العقوبات التي تضمن خلو تجمعات المدنيين من أصحاب السوابق.
   أمهلت محكمة أمن الدولة أمس 32 متهما، أردنيي الجنسية، عشرة أيام لتسليم أنفسهم للقضاء بعد اتهامهم في 27 قضية مخدرات مختلفة، تراوحت تهمها بين الاتجار بالمواد المخدرة وحيازتها وتعاطيها وتقديمها للغير دون مقابل. قضية واحدة من مجمل القضايا المذكورة تعلقت بتهمة تداول أوراق بنكتوت مقلدة مع العلم خلافا لقانون العقوبات. 
   نقابة الصحفيين عممت مجددا على الصحف اليومية والأسبوعية، مطالبة الجميع الالتزام بأحكام النظام الداخلي للنقابة فيما يتعلق بقضية تسجيل المتدربين في النقابة. مجلس النقابة أشار، في تعميمه، الى أنه لوحظ مؤخرا قيام بعض المؤسسات الصحافية بتوقيع نماذج تسجيل في سجل المتدربين أو طلبات انتساب للنقابة لأشخاص يعملون بوظائف لا تنسجم أو تتفق مع الأعمال والمسميات الوظيفية لممارسة مهنة الصحافة. كما لفتت النقابة الى أنها لاحظت أيضا أن مؤسسات لا تبادر الى إبلاغها عن أي تغيير يطرأ على أوضاع متدربين من حيث التفرغ أو الانقطاع عن المهنة أو ترك العمل.
   قامت الوزيرة السابقة والعين الحالي ليلى شرف أول من أمس بزيارة الى منزل السيدة عصام عبد الهادي رئيسة الاتحاد العام للمرأة الفلسطينية في عمان للاطمئنان على صحتها، ورافقها في الزيارة عدد من السيدات الناشطات في الحركة النسوية الأردنية.
   منتدى الإعلام البرلماني، التابع لمركز حماية وحرية الصحفيين، يعقد اليوم الاربعاء الملتقى الرابع للحوار، والذي يتناول "مستقبل الخدمات الصحية في الأردن". المداخلة الرئيسية في الملتقى ستكون لوزير الصحة نايف الفايز، فيما يشارك بالملتقى في فندق لاند مارك إعلاميون وبرلمانيون وشخصيات عامة وممثلو مؤسسات مجتمع مدني.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 22 كانون أول 2009م - 05 محرم 1431 هـ





   باشرت محكمة الشرطة أمس بالاستماع الى شهود النيابة في قضية الشاب صادم السعود الذي قضى تعذيبا حتى الموت على يد ستة من رجال البحث الجنائي في مركز أمن الحسين بـعمان. مصادر اكدت ان نيابة محكمة الشرطة، أسندت لـستة متهمين تهمتي الضرب المفضي الى الموت ومخالفة الأوامر والتعليمات.
   يبث تلفزيون mbc في العاشرة من مساء اليوم بالتوقيت المحلي برنامجا عن السيدات الأوائل في العالم العربي. البرنامج الذي يحمل عنوان "نقطة تحول" ويقدمه الإعلامي سعود الدوسري يتناول في جزء منه تجربة جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله كواحدة من أبرز السيدات اللائي أحدثن تحولا في مجتمعاتهن في مختلف الميادين. ويتحدث عن هذه التجربة رئيس تحرير الغد الزميل موسى برهومة الذي كان سافر إلى بيروت لتسجيل الحلقة قبل نحو أسبوعين.

   أكد مصدر مسؤول في وزارة العمل أن الحكومة خفضت موازنة الوزارة للعام المقبل، ضمن مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة للعام 2010، من تسعة ملايين دينار الى 5.5 مليون فقط، بواقع 40%، وذلك لغايات ترشيد الإنفاق ومعالجة مشكلة العجز في الموازنة العامة للدولة. 
   وزير المياه الدكتور محمد النجار يلتقي صباح اليوم الثلاثاء مندوبي الصحف المحلية، في أول لقاء له بعد تعيينه وزيرا. النجار يستعرض، في لقائه، مشاريع الوزارة وخططها في المرحلة المقبلة.
   "أحلام سعادتك مخططات مستقبلية لنا"، بهذه الجملة "الدبلوماسية" رد وزير البيئة حازم ملحس على احد الزملاء الصحافيين في اللقاء الصحافي الأول للوزير أمس. رد الوزير جاء على تساؤل استنكاري للزميل حول "التضييق" من قبل مسؤولي الوزارة على المعلومات والتصريحات للصحافة.
   جددت الهيئة العامة لديوان أبناء الكرك للواء المتقاعد سلمان المعايطة رئاسة الديوان للدورة المقبلة. اجتماع الهيئة العامة للنادي في عمان مساء السبت الماضي افرز ايضا انتخاب هيئة ادارية جديدة بالتزكية. المعايطة قال لـ "الغد" إن النادي يعمل حاليا على إكمال مشروعه "الريادي والضخم" لمبناه، والمقام على عدة دونمات على طريق المطار، حيث سيضم قاعات متعددة الأغراض ومسابح وملاعب بكلفة تصل الى خمسة ملايين دينار.
   "اليمن: التحديات القائمة وآفاق المستقبل" موضوع ندوة يقيمها المرصد السياسي الأردني مساء اليوم الثلاثاء في المركز الثقافي الملكي. يتحدث في الندوة عضو مجلس الشورى اليمني د. احمد الاصبحي والكاتب شاكر الجوهري، ويحضرها عدد من السياسيين والدبلوماسيين والإعلاميين. 
   تعقد نقابة المحامين بعد ظهر اليوم دورة تدريبية للمحامين حول اختصاصات محكمة العدل العليا وعيوب القرار الاداري والضعف فيه. الدورة التي تستمر ثلاثة ايام في فندق جنيفا يحاضر فيها استاذ القانون الدكتور راضي العبدللات، والذي يتناول في اليوم الأول "ضرورة إنشاء محكمة دستورية كأحد اهم ضمانات مبدأ الشرعية وسيادة القانون، فيما يتناول المحامي يونس عرب غدا "اجراءات الدعوة امام العدل العليا"، على ان تتناول الدكتورة سميرة زيات في اليوم الاخير الخميس اجراءات التقاضي ورفع الدعاوى امام هذه المحكمة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 23 كانون أول 2009م / 06 محرم 1431 هـ



   رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي تعهد للصحافيين، الذين التقاهم صباح أمس في دار الرئاسة، بالانفتاح على الإعلام والصحافة. كما أكد أنه حث وزراءه على التواصل مع الإعلام والانفتاح عليه بكل شفافية، ودعمه في الوصول إلى الحقائق والمعلومات.
 

   الرئيس سمير الرفاعي بادر الصحافيين من الصحف اليومية، المكلفين بتغطية أخبار الرئاسة ومجلس الوزراء، خلال اجتماعه بهم أمس، بدعوتهم إلى أن يكونوا "ممثلين لصحفهم في رئاسة الوزراء، لا ممثلين للرئاسة في الصحف".
 

   أكد رئيس الوزراء حرص حكومته على محاربة الفساد والفاسدين والمحسوبية والواسطة، وتعزيز مفاهيم مدونة السلوك وميثاق الشرف بين الوزراء. الرفاعي قال أمام الصحافيين إن "عمل الحكومة سيبقى منقوصا ما لم يلمس عملها المواطن البسيط على الأرض".

   أفاد مصدر مطلع لـ "زواريب" أن وزارة العمل تعتزم سحب مشروع قانون العمل من رئاسة الوزراء، وذلك لإعادة دراسته وإدخال بعض التعديلات على مشروع القانون. هذا التوجه يأتي بعد تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.
 

   وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام د.نبيل الشريف يزور مساء اليوم نقابة الصحفيين، ويلتقي مجلس نقابتها، للتباحث في عدد من القضايا التي تهم الإعلام والصحافة.

   وفد من أساتذة الجامعة الأردنية برئاسة عميد معهد العمل الاجتماعي حمود عليمات احتجز الأسبوع الماضي لثلاث ساعات على جسر الملك حسين من قبل سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي، وذلك أثناء توجهه إلى الضفة الغربية للمشاركة في مؤتمر حول القدس عقد برام الله. الاحتجاز جاء بعد رفض أعضاء الوفد ختم جوازات سفرهم بالختم الإسرائيلي، وبخاصة أنهم يدخلون الضفة من خلال تصاريح من السلطة الفلسطينية. الأساتذة تمكنوا من الدخول إلى الضفة من دون ختم جوازاتهم بعد تدخلات واتصالات بذلتها الحكومة الأردنية والسلطة الفلسطينية.

   وزير المياه والري د. محمد النجار قال على هامش مؤتمر صحافي عقده أمس إن الوزارة ستضع معايير تطبقها على نفسها، سيما وأنها عرضة للمراقبة، ونحن نرحب بالانتقاد البناء من قبل أي طرف. وقال النجار سنكون صريحين وشفافين ونقوم بعملنا على أكمل وجه، ونقبل النقد البناء بكل رحابة صدر وسنتعاون بشكل مستمر مع الإعلام ونزوده بكافة المعلومات اللازمة.

   وزير الداخلية الأسبق سمير الحباشنة يستعرض الثلاثاء المقبل تجربته في العمل العام، وذلك في محاضرة تنظمها جامعة الزرقاء الخاصة ضمن سلسلة ندوات نظمتها تحت عنوان "هذه تجربتي"، سبق أن تحدث فيها رؤساء الوزراء السابقون عبدالسلام المجالي وعبدالرؤوف الروابدة ومعروف البخيت.

   أطلق مجموعة من الناشطين في العمل الشبابي صحيفة "الفرسان نيوز" التي تشكل نافذة إعلامية شبابية، قال القائمون عليها إنها "ترنو إلى إرساء إعلام جديد يعبر بصوت الشباب، عن قضاياهم وهمومهم والتحديات التي تجابههم. موقع الصحيفة الإلكتروني يمكن الوصول إليه عبر الرابط www.alforsannews.com.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 24 كانون أول 2009م - -07 محرم 1431 هـ




   يعقد نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الدولة الدكتور رجائي المعشر ووزير المالية الدكتور محمد أبو حمور مؤتمرا صحافيا للحديث عن القانون المؤقت الملحق بقانون الموازنة لعام 2009 وبعض القضايا الاقتصادية الأخرى، وذلك في دار رئاسة الوزراء الساعة الثالثة عصر اليوم.
   يبحث مجلس الوزراء في جلسته اليوم مشروع قانون ضريبة الدخل المعدل الذي سحبته الحكومة السابقة من أمام مجلس النواب قبل أن يحل وقبل أن تنعقد دورته العادية الثالثة. وتوقعت مصادر من دار رئاسة الوزارء إقرار القانون مؤقتا اليوم.
   أكد وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور وليد المعاني أن الوزارة قامت من خلال مديرية معادلة الشهادات بمعادلة نحو 5 آلاف شهادة منذ بداية العام الحالي وحتى تاريخ 25 من الشهر الماضي، وهو الموعد الذي تتوقف فيه لجان المعادلة عن العمل حتى نهاية العام، لتستأنف عملها مع بداية السنة الجديدة.
   في أول زيارة له يقوم اليوم الخميس وزير تطوير القطاع العام والمشاريع الحكومية الكبرى عماد فاخوري بزيارة لديوان الخدمة المدنية. وتأتي الزيارة في سياق الاطلاع على سير الإجراءات المتبعة داخل الديوان والاطمئنان على سير العمل.
   أخلى مدعي عام عمان سبيل أحد أشهر الأطباء بالكفالة بعد أن أمضى ذلك الطبيب أربعة أشهر موقوفا على خلفية اتهامه بخطأ طبي أدى الى وفاة أحد المرضى. مصادر مقربة أكدت أن الطبيب بذل كافة مساعي الواسطات مع ذوي المريض من أجل عدم ممانعتهم من الإفراج عنه، لكنّ ذوي المريض أصروا على إجبار الطبيب على دفع مبلغ 80 ألف دينار.
   وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي أصدر تعليمات مشددة تتعلق بإصدار رخصة الدراجات النارية (السكوتر)، من بينها حصول مالك السكوتر على موافقة أمنية قبل إتمام عملية الشراء. مصادر مقربة من القاضي أكدت أن القرار جاء كإجراء أمني احترازي.
   الهيئة التنفيذية للتخاصية تقترب من إعداد مشروع قانون الشراكة الذي سينظم الشراكة بين القطاعين العام والخاص في مجال البنى التحتية والمشاريع الاستثمارية. الهيئة قدمت مشروع القانون في الوقت الذي زادت الحكومة فيه من تصريحاتها حيال تعزيز سبل الشراكة بين القطاعين العام والخاص.
   المجلس الاقتصادي الاجتماعي ومركز الدراسات الأمنية التابع لمديرية الأمن العام ومركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية يعقد ملتقى حول سيادة القانون ومظاهر التوترات المجتمعية خلال الأسبوع الثالث من الشهر المقبل.
   جدد اتحاد نقابات العمال مطالبته للحكومة بتنفيذ مقتضى المكرمة الملكية السامية بصرف نصف مليون دينار لغايات الثقافة العمالية التي أمر بها جلالة الملك في احتفال وزارة العمل بعيد العمال في الأول من أيار (مايو) الماضي ولم تنفذ مقتضاها الحكومة السابقة.

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 25 كانون أول 2009م / 08 محرم 1431 هـ


    يعقد نائب رئيس  الوزراء وزير الدولة الدكتور رجائي المعشر ووزير المالية الدكتور محمد أبو حمور  مؤتمرا صحافيا للحديث عن القانون المؤقت الملحق بقانون الموازنة لعام 2009 وبعض  القضايا الاقتصادية الأخرى، وذلك في دار رئاسة الوزراء الساعة الثالثة عصر  اليوم.

    يبحث مجلس  الوزراء في جلسته اليوم مشروع قانون ضريبة الدخل المعدل الذي سحبته الحكومة السابقة  من أمام مجلس النواب قبل أن يحل وقبل أن تنعقد دورته العادية الثالثة. وتوقعت مصادر  من دار رئاسة الوزارء إقرار القانون مؤقتا اليوم.

    أكد وزير التعليم  العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور وليد المعاني أن الوزارة قامت من خلال مديرية معادلة  الشهادات بمعادلة نحو 5 آلاف شهادة منذ بداية العام الحالي وحتى تاريخ 25 من الشهر  الماضي، وهو الموعد الذي تتوقف فيه لجان المعادلة عن العمل حتى نهاية العام،  لتستأنف عملها مع بداية السنة الجديدة.

    في أول زيارة له  يقوم اليوم الخميس وزير تطوير القطاع العام والمشاريع الحكومية الكبرى عماد فاخوري  بزيارة لديوان الخدمة المدنية. وتأتي الزيارة في سياق الاطلاع على سير الإجراءات  المتبعة داخل الديوان والاطمئنان على سير العمل.

    أخلى مدعي عام  عمان سبيل أحد أشهر الأطباء بالكفالة بعد أن أمضى ذلك الطبيب أربعة أشهر موقوفا على  خلفية اتهامه بخطأ طبي أدى الى وفاة أحد المرضى. مصادر مقربة أكدت أن الطبيب بذل  كافة مساعي الواسطات مع ذوي المريض من أجل عدم ممانعتهم من الإفراج عنه، لكنّ ذوي  المريض أصروا على إجبار الطبيب على دفع مبلغ 80 ألف دينار.

    وزير الداخلية  نايف القاضي أصدر تعليمات مشددة تتعلق بإصدار رخصة الدراجات النارية (السكوتر)، من  بينها حصول مالك السكوتر على موافقة أمنية قبل إتمام عملية الشراء. مصادر مقربة من  القاضي أكدت أن القرار جاء كإجراء أمني احترازي.

    الهيئة التنفيذية  للتخاصية تقترب من إعداد مشروع قانون الشراكة الذي سينظم الشراكة بين القطاعين  العام والخاص في مجال البنى التحتية والمشاريع الاستثمارية. الهيئة قدمت مشروع  القانون في الوقت الذي زادت الحكومة فيه من تصريحاتها حيال تعزيز سبل الشراكة بين  القطاعين العام والخاص.

    المجلس الاقتصادي  الاجتماعي ومركز الدراسات الأمنية التابع لمديرية الأمن العام ومركز الدراسات  الاستراتيجية يعقد ملتقى حول سيادة القانون ومظاهر التوترات المجتمعية خلال الأسبوع  الثالث من الشهر المقبل.

    جدد اتحاد نقابات  العمال مطالبته للحكومة بتنفيذ مقتضى المكرمة الملكية السامية بصرف نصف مليون دينار  لغايات الثقافة العمالية التي أمر بها جلالة الملك في احتفال وزارة العمل بعيد  العمال في الأول من أيار (مايو) الماضي ولم تنفذ مقتضاها الحكومة  السابقة.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي أصدر تعليمات مشددة تتعلق بإصدار رخصة الدراجات النارية (السكوتر)، من بينها حصول مالك السكوتر على موافقة أمنية قبل إتمام عملية الشراء. مصادر مقربة من القاضي أكدت أن القرار جاء كإجراء أمني احترازي.


يسلموا عالي موضوع رائع

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 26 كانون أول 2009م / 09 محرم 1431 هـ



   انتهت وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي من إعداد النظام الجديد لصندوق البحث العلمي. ومن المقرر أن ترفع الوزارة مشروع النظام قريبا الى رئاسة الوزراء تمهيدا لبحثه وإقراره.
   بمناسبة مرور عام على مجزرة أحداث غزة تقدم جمعية مناهضة الصهيونية والعنصرية عند السادسة من مساء اليوم السبت مسرحية "عائد الى حيفا" عن رواية الكاتب الشهيد غسان كنفاني. المسرحية من تمثيل غنام غنام، وإخراج يحيى البشتاوي، وتعرض في مقر الجمعية في اللويبدة.
   في "طرفة" لافتة، تلقت "زواريب" ثلاثة اتصالات من ثلاث شركات، اعتقدت أنها المقصودة في "زاروبة" كانت نشرت مؤخرا عن خلافات في إحدى الشركات!
   بنك محلي أرسل رسائل نصية قصيرة لعملائه يحذرهم فيها من التجاوب مع رسائل خلوية قصيرة تطلب منهم كلمات السر أو تعديلها عبر الرسائل الخلوية. البنك أبلغ عملاءه بأنه ليس من سياسته طلب كلمات السر او تعديلها عبر البريد الإلكتروني، وحث العملاء على إهمال أي رسائل من هذا القبيل. 
   تقيم مدرسة عمان الوطنية ما بين الساعة الرابعة والسادسة من مساء اليوم حفلا لخريجها وخريجاتها والعاملين السابقين والحاليين فيها بمناسبة مرور 25 عاما على تأسيسها. الاحتفال يقام في قاعة المدرسة الواقعة في منطقة دابوق.
   يستضيف منتدى عبدالحميد شومان الثقافي، الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا الدكتور عادل الطويسي لإلقاء محاضرة بعنوان "البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا والإبداع بين تقريري التنمية العربي 2009 وتقرير اليونسكو 2006". المحاضرة تقام مساء بعد غد الاثنين ويديرها المدير العام للمؤسسة ثابت الطاهر.

   وزير التنمية السياسية المهندس موسى المعايطة يستعرض بعد غد الاثنين الخطط الرئيسية للحكومة خلال العام المقبل، وبخاصة تطبيق خطة اللامركزية وإجراء الانتخابات النيابية وفق قانون جديد، فضلا عن دور وزارته في التنمية السياسية. يأتي ذلك عبر لقاء مفتوح مع الوزير تنظمه مؤسسة الهوية في مركز الحسين الثقافي برأس العين.

   أشارت دراسة حديثة لجمعية العفاف الخيرية إلى أن التراجع الحاد في معدل الزيادة الطبيعية للسكان في الأردن إذا استمر على الوتيرة نفسها في العقد المقبل مقارنة مع ما حصل للفترة 1983- 2008 فإن هذا يعني أن الأردن يتوقع أن يكون حجم التناقص في سكانه قد تجاوز مليوني نسمة للسنوات 1983-2020. ويعزى ذلك بشكل رئيس إلى ارتفاع معدلات العنوسة في المجتمع الأردني وما صاحب ذلك من انخفاض كبير في معدلات الإنجاب.
   الدراسة عينها أشارت الى ارتفاع نسبة العزاب من الذكور في الأعمار 15 سنة فأكثر من 38.3% سنة 1979 إلى 40% سنة 2004، ووصلت إلى 46% سنة 2007. في المقابل انخفضت نسبة المتزوجين لنفس الأعمار من 60.3% سنة 1979 إلى 54% سنة 2004 ووصلت إلى 53% سنة 2007.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 27 كانون أول 2009م / 10 محرم 1431 هـ




   علمت "زواريب" ان قرار وزير الزراعة المهندس سعيد المصري بوضع استقالته بين يدي رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي "تحملا" للمسؤولية الأخلاقية عن قضية الاختلاس في وزارته، اتخذ مساء اول من امس الجمعة، وبعد مشاورة الوزير لمقربين منه خلال توجهه الى بيت عزاء والدة نقيب المهندسين الزراعيين عبد الهادي الفلاحات في مادبا.
   اعلن الرئيس الفخري لنادي الفيصلي الشيخ سلطان العدوان اعتزاله العمل العام. العدوان، مع ذلك لن يعتزل "ما يطلب منه في لواء الشونة ومن عشائر العدوان"، بحسب ما ذكر الناطق باسمه الزميل نايف المعاني.
   صحيفة الفيصلي الاسبوعية، التي تصدر عن نادي الفيصلي، ستحتجب عن الصدور يوم غد الاثنين، موعدها الأسبوعي المقرر، نظرا "لأسباب فنية بحتة"، بحسب ما قال رئيس تحريرها نايف المعاني، والذي اشار الى أن المطبعة التي تطبع فيها الصحيفة "تعطلت" بشكل مفاجئ ما استدعى احتجاب الصحيفة لهذا الأسبوع، على ان تعاود الصدور الاثنين بعد المقبل.
   وزارة الخارجية عقدت امس امتحانا تحريريا لـ 157 متقدما لوظيفة ملحق دبلوماسي في السفارات الاردنية في الخارج. الامتحان، الذي ستتلوه مقابلات شخصية للناجحين قبل اختيار الظافرين بوظيفة ملحق، عقد امس في المعهد الدبلوماسي.
   تنظم جريدة الاهالي، الناطقة باسم حزب الشعب الديمقراطي "حشد"، حلقة نقاشية اقتصادية حول "التوجهات والسياسات المالية"، وذلك ضمن نهجها في عقد حلقات متتابعة للمتغيرات الاقتصادية والمالية والنقدية. الحلقة تقام في مقر الحزب عند السادسة من مساء اليوم الاحد.
   موظفو مجلس النواب وإداريوه في حالة استرخاء حاليا، بعد مرور اكثر من شهر على حل مجلس النواب، فيما غابت عن أروقة البرلمان الحركة والجلبة اليومية، ولجأ العديد من الموظفين الى الاستفادة من إجازاتهم السنوية المتراكمة. يشار الى ان موظفي الامانة العامة للنواب باتوا تحت الولاية الادارية لرئيس مجلس الاعيان الى حين انتخاب مجلس نواب جديد ورئيس له.
   الزميل محمد الطراونة، الذي غطى للتلفزيون الاردني أخبار مجلس الامة على مدى اكثر من عشرين عاما، حطت رحاله قبل ايام في منصب رئيس تحرير الاخبار في الاذاعة الاردنية.
   معدل الزواج المكرر للذكور تراوح بين 0.6% إلى 0.9% للسنوات 1979-2007، وللإناث بين 0.7% إلى 1.0% للفترة ذاتها. المقصود بالزواج المكرر هو عدد عقود زواج الأرامل والمطلقين في سنة معينة منسوبا إلى إجمالي عدد السكان غير المتزوجين ممن هم في سن الزواج للسنة نفسها. وحسب دراسة لجمعية العفاف الخيرية، فان البيانات الإحصائية تشير الى أن معدل إعادة زواج المطلقين الذكور ارتفع من 44.1% سنة 1979 إلى 79.7% سنة 2007، في حين ارتفع معدل زواج المطلقات من 28.3% إلى 40% في الفترة ذاتها.

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]الأثنين 28 كانون أول 2009م - 11 محرم 1431 هـ[/align]

[align=justify] 
   حالة من القلق والارتباك عاشها عشرات المستشارين والمسؤولين الإعلاميين، العاملين في الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية وشبه الرسمية، على مدى الأيام القليلة الماضية، في انتظار ما ستتمخض عنه مدونة السلوك الحكومية تجاه الإعلام، التي تتضمن ضمن محاورها التوقف عن تعيين مستشارين إعلاميين من الصحافيين والكتاب العاملين في المهنة.

   حالة القلق والارتباك المذكورة بدت واضحة في امتناع أو تردد العديد من المستشارين الإعلاميين في الوزارات عن تزويد الصحافيين بالمعلومات والأخبار وآراء المسؤولين حول قضايا مختلفة.

   الثراء الفاحش كان بدأ يظهر على المتهمَين الرئيسيين في قضية الاختلاس في وزارة الزراعة، وقيمتها نحو مليون و200 ألف دينار، منذ ستة أشهر تقريبا، بحسب مطلعين، ممن أشاروا الى أن فاتورة الموبايل لأحدهما كانت تصل نحو ألفي دينار في الشهر الواحد! فيما قام أحدهما بشراء سيارة bmw نوعx5، وعندما كان يسأل عن ارتفاع فاتورته كان يقول إن ذلك نتاج "البزنس"، فيما افتتحا معا شركة خدمات عامة في عمان، إضافة الى أن المتهم الموجود خارج البلاد كان افتتح أعمالا تجارية في القاهرة منذ عدة أشهر! 

   على مدار السنة الحالية، لم تعقد المجالس الصحية المسؤولة عن رسم السياسات الصحية على المستوى الوطني أي اجتماع، رغم أهمية هذه المجالس والتي تناط بها أيضا مهام كبيرة تتعلق بالأمن الغذائي والدوائي للمواطن الأردني. والمجالس الصحية هي: المجلس الصحي العالي، المجلس الطبي الأردني، المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء، المجلس التمريضي الأردني.

   الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا الدكتور عادل الطويسي يلقي عند السادسة من مساء اليوم الاثنين محاضرة بعنوان "البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا والإبداع بين تقريري التنمية العربي 2009 وتقرير اليونسكو 2006". المحاضرة ينظمها منتدى عبدالحميد شومان الثقافي ويدير الحوار فيها مدير عام المؤسسة ثابت الطاهر.

   من المتوقع أن يبحث مجلس نقابة الصحفيين في اجتماعه الدوري اليوم الاثنين مشروع واتفاقية التأمين الصحي لأعضاء النقابة وعائلاتهم، بالتعاقد مع إحدى شركات التأمين. إقرار الاتفاقية والسير في تنفيذها اليوم يعتمد على استكمال المناقشات والمباحثات مع الشركة. 

   السفير السوداني في عمان محمد عثمان محمد سعيد يقيم يوم الثلاثاء من الأسبوع المقبل حفل استقبال بمناسبة ذكرى استقلال جمهورية السودان. ودعي للحفل، الذي يقام في فندق لاند مارك، شخصيات سياسة ودبلوماسية وإعلامية.

   أوضح مصدر مطلع أن الامتحان التحريري للمتقدمين لوظيفة ملحق دبلوماسي في وزارة الخارجية سيعقد يوم السبت الموافق 9/1/2010، ولم يعقد، كما ورد في "زواريب" أول من أمس السبت. الامتحان سيتقدم له 157 شخصا لوظيفة ملحق دبلوماسي.
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 29 كانون أول 2009م- 12 محرم 1431 هـ



   من المتوقع ان يقرر مجلس الوزراء خلال جلسته التي يعقدها اليوم تعيين الكاتب في "الغد" الزميل سميح المعايطة مستشارا لرئيس الوزراء سمير زيد الرفاعي للشؤون السياسية. موقع مستشار رئيس الحكومة للشؤون السياسية يتم استحداثه للمرة الأولى، ولذا فإن الزميل المعايطة، الذي يعد من أبرز كتاب الأعمدة أول من يشغله. 
   من المتوقع أن تشهد جلسة مجلس الوزراء التي تنعقد مساء اليوم إحالات عدد من كبار موظفي الدولة إلى التقاعد، كما يتوقع أن يملأ مجلس الوزراء في جلسته كذلك شاغرَي المدير العام لصندوق المعونة الوطنية والسفير الأردني في الإمارات العربية المتحدة خلفا للوزيرين علي الغزاوي الذي حمل حقيبة البلديات وجمال الشمايلة الذي حمل حقيبة الدولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء.

   أقرت نقابة الصحفيين خلال اجتماع عقدته أمس النظام الداخلي لنادي الكتاب الصحفيين. إقرار النقابة للنظام الداخلي جاء بعد الاتفاق الذي عقد بين النقابة والنادي والذي تضمن أن يصبح النادي تحت ولاية النقابة ومجلسها. يذكر ان النقابة عارضت بشدة فكرة تأسيس ناد بعيد عن ولايتها، وأدت المفاوضات والجهود التي بذلتها جهات عديدة إلى الخروج بهذا الشكل من التوافق.

   وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف قال في سياق رده على سؤال لـ"الغد" عن العلاقات الأردنية العراقية في ظل عدم استجابة الجانب العراقي لمطالب الإفراج عن المعتقلين الأردنيين إن هذه "العلاقة ممتازة وستبقى إن شاء الله ممتازة إلى الأبد".
   موظفو ديوان الخدمة المدنية جددوا مناشدتهم للحكومة عبر "الغد" منحهم علاوة صعوبة عمل وتميز على الجهد الذي يقدمونه طوال العام في التعامل مع نحو مائتي ألف طلب توظيف ونحو 15 امتحانا تنافسيا وغيرها من المهام الوظيفية المختلفة.
   دموع غزيرة سكبتها الحاجة ماجدة البيطار أم المعتقل الأردني في السجون العراقية أمجد شلبي، خلال المؤتمر الصحافي الذي عقدته المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان لأمهات المعتقلين الأردنيين في السجون العراقية أمس، الحاجة البيطار كانت طوال فترة انعقاد المؤتمر تحمل صورة ابنها امجد، والدموع لا تفارق مقلتيها.

   فضائيتا "العربية" و"الجزيرة" ووسائل إعلام محلية أخرى، حرصت على حضور المؤتمر الصحافي لأمهات المعتقلين في سجون العراق. الفضائيتان حرصتا، كما الإعلام المحلي، على إجراء مقابلات مع عدد من أمهات المعتقلين، اللواتي عبرن عن أمنياتهن أن يحل العام الجديد 2010 وقد عرفن مصير أبنائهن. السؤال الذي لا يفارق شفاه الأمهات الباكيات، هو استعلامهن عن دور الحكومة الجديدة في وضع حد لمعاناتهن بشأن مصير أولادهن. 
   بدا أن حجم المراجعين لدوائر الأراضي وتسجيل عقود ببيع وشراء الشقق ازداد الشهر الحالي، وذلك في ظل اقتراب انتهاء مهلة الإعفاء الذي أقرته الحكومة لكل من يشتري شقة بمساحة تقل عن 150 مترا مربعا.
   من المقرر أن تقوم الجهات المختصة خلال أيام بتوزيع أضاحي الحجاج التي توردها المملكة العربية السعودية لبلاد عدة من بينها الأردن. هذه الأضاحي سيتم توزيعها على فقراء ومحتاجين في المحافظات المختلفة.

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 30 كانون أول 2009م - 13 محرم 1431 هـ


   أول لقاء بين وزير الصناعة والتجارة عامر الحديدي مع مجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة عمان، منذ تشكيل الحكومة الحالية وانتخاب مجلس الغرفة، تأجل الى يوم الخميس بعد المقبل، بعد أن كان مقررا عقده أمس الثلاثاء. اللقاء سيعقد في غرفة تجارة عمان، ويتناول قضايا القطاع التجاري ومطالبه.

   وزير العمل د. إبراهيم العموش قام صباح أمس بتقديم إقرار بذمته المالية أمام دائرة إشهار الذمة المالية في وزارة المالية. طبعا العموش قدم للوزارة من الجامعة الأردنية التي عمل فيها أستاذا للقانون، فضلا عن عمله في مكتبه للاستشارات القانونية. أغلب الوزراء، تحديدا الجدد منهم، قاموا بتقديم إقرارات بذممهم المالية، فيما يستكمل باقي الوزراء إشهارها قريبا.

   تكثف مديرية الأمن العام دورياتها في ليلة رأس السنة، مساء غد الخميس وفجر الجمعة، والتي تشهد عادة احتفالات في المطاعم والفنادق وفي بعض الشوارع والأماكن العامة، وذلك للحفاظ على الأمن وضمان سير الأمور بسلاسة. كذلك أعلن أمس أن محافظ العاصمة سمير مبيضين ونائبه خالد العرموطي سيقضيان ليلة رأس السنة في غرفة العمليات بالمحافظة، لمتابعة الوضع العام خلال هذه الليلة.

   تنتقل رئاسة الدورة المقبلة للجنة التنسيق العليا لأحزاب المعارضة، والتي تمتد ثلاثة شهور، اعتبارا من مطلع العام المقبل، إلى حزب الحركة القومية للديمقراطية المباشرة. رئاسة ائتلاف المعارضة يتولاها الآن حزب البعث التقدمي.

   يعقد وزير المياه د.محمد النجار وأمين عام سلطة مياه الأردن منير عويس اليوم لقاء صحافيا للحديث عن مشروع إدارة الفوترة (من فواتير) والتحصيل والذي طبق بشكل أولي في مديرية مياه مادبا.

   قافلة شريان غزة، التي رابطت في العقبة لعدة أيام بعد رفض السلطات المصرية دخولها مصر عبر نويبع، تأخر موعد مغادرتها العقبة باتجاه سورية صباح أمس عدة ساعات لأسباب تنظيمية داخلية. وكان مقررا مغادرة القافلة عند السادسة صباحا، فتأخر الموعد الى التاسعة صباحا.

   أكدت المواطنة ماجدة البيطار، والدة المعتقل الأردني في العراق أمجد الشلبي، في اتصال هاتفي مع "الغد" أمس، أنها ستبقى مضربة عن الطعام حتى يتم الإفراج عن ابنها، المعتقل منذ ربيع العام 2003. أم أمجد تقول إنها "لن تفك إضرابها، إلا بعد أن تشاهد ابنها أمجد في حضنها". 

   جمعية العفاف الخيرية، وضمن سلسلة إصدارات مشروع وقاية الشباب من الأمراض المنقولة جنسيا والإيدز، أصدرت قبل أيام الجزء الثاني من القصة التوعوية "لبيب ولبيبة والأسرة السعيدة"، من إعداد الكاتبة العمانية بسمة الخاطري، والتي تهدف الى المساهمة في ترسيخ بعض المفاهيم في الثقافة الجنسية عند الأطفال. هذا المشروع ينظم بالتعاون مع الاتحاد العالمي للجمعيات الطبية الإسلامية. 


   •انتهز النائب الإسلامي الأسبق زهير أبو الراغب قبل يومين مناسبة ترؤسه لجاهة اجتماعية لخطبة كريمة إحدى العائلات في عمان لمهاجمة اتفاقية سيداو للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، واعتبر أنها "تؤدي الى الانحلال والمس بقيم المجتمع". طبعا هجوم أبو الراغب يناقض في مضمونه تأييد فاعليات نسائية ومجتمعية لهذه الاتفاقية وتوقيع الأردن عليها.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 31 كانون أول 2009م - 14 محرم 1431 هـ


   قرر رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي تقليص عدد اعضاء مجلس الوزراء المصغر من كامل اعضاء المجلس ( 29 وزيرا) الى عشرة فقط، ينضم إليهم عند الحاجة الوزير المعني لبحث قضايا تهم قطاعه. المجلس المصغر، بحلته الجديدة، سيعقد برئاسة نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية وزير الدولة د.رجائي المعشر. يشار الى انه جرت العادة ان تنعقد المجالس المصغرة للحكومات السابقة بكامل طاقمها من دون الرئيس.
   يلتقي مساء اليوم وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف عددا من كتاب المقالات والأعمدة في الصحف، للحديث عن خطوة الحكومة تجاه تطبيق مدونة السلوك الإعلامي.

   أصبح ارتباط الناطقين الإعلاميين في الوزارات والمؤسسات الرسمية مرتبطا مع وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف مباشرة، وذلك بحسب ما أوعز رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي أمس.
   شكا رئيس تحرير صحيفة "السبيل" اليومية الزميل عاطف الجولاني لرئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي مما سماه "استثناء" صحيفته من حضور اللقاءات الرسمية التي يدعى لها رؤساء تحرير الصحف اليومية، وذلك خلال لقاء جمع أمس رؤساء تحرير صحف الرأي والدستور والعرب اليوم والأنباط والسبيل والغد، مع الرفاعي، ووزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف، ومدير المطبوعات والنشر نبيل المومني. الرفاعي أصغى لشكوى الجولاني، وأحالها بدبلوماسية إلى الشريف. 

   لم يكد يصدر قرار مجلس الوزراء بإحالة مدير عام المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية محمود ابو هزيم أول من أمس، حتى تهافتت الوساطات والاتصالات على عدد من المسؤولين من مسؤولين ونواب سابقين تدفع باتجاه تعيين بعض الأشخاص في هذا المنصب.
   قال رئيس لجنة السياسات والامن في البرلمان العربي النائب السابق محمد أبو هديب ان الدورة الاخيرة للبرلمان التي انتهت أمس في القاهرة قررت انشاء صندوق لدعم القدس بقيمة 500 مليون دولار سنويا، تقدمها الدول العربية المشاركة في هذا البرلمان. وكان البرلمان العربي خصص يوما من أعماله لقضية القدس ودعمها.
   غادر رئيس الدائرة السياسية في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية عمان الاثنين الماضي فاروق القدومي، بعد زيارة للمملكة استغرقت نحو أسبوعين. زيارة القدومي هي الاولى لعمان منذ انتهاء المؤتمر العام لحركة فتح الذي عقد في رام الله في أيار(مايو) الماضي، والذي لم يشارك فيه القدومي. مغادرة القدومي لعمان ترافقت مع وصول رئيس كتلة فتح في المجلس التشريعي القيادي عزام الاحمد الى عمان، في زيارة عادية تستغرق اياما.
   تكرم المؤسسة العامة للإسكان والتطوير الحضري صباح اليوم مديرتها السابقة المهندسة سناء مهيار، في حفل يرعاه وزير الاشغال د.محمد طالب عبيدات. مهيار أمضت في المؤسسة 27 عاما ونيفا، كانت اخر سنتين منها في ادارة المؤسسة، قبل ان تحال الى التقاعد وتعين في لجنة مكافحة الفساد.
   قدم عدد من الزملاء الصحافيين خلال الايام القليلة الماضية استقالتهم من وظائفهم كمستشارين اعلاميين في وزارات ومؤسسات عامة للتفرغ لعملهم الصحافي، وذلك استنادا الى مدونة السلوك الحكومية التي أقرت قبل ايام، فيما اختار آخرون الاستقالة من صحفهم والبقاء مع الحكومة.

----------


## بياض الثلج

> أكدت المواطنة ماجدة البيطار، والدة المعتقل الأردني في العراق أمجد الشلبي، في اتصال هاتفي مع "الغد" أمس، أنها ستبقى مضربة عن الطعام حتى يتم الإفراج عن ابنها، المعتقل منذ ربيع العام 2003. أم أمجد تقول إنها "لن تفك إضرابها، إلا بعد أن تشاهد ابنها أمجد في حضنها".





 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): الله يفك أسره

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 1 كانون ثاني 2010م - 15 محرم 1431 هـ



   قرر رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي تقليص عدد اعضاء مجلس الوزراء المصغر من كامل اعضاء المجلس ( 29 وزيرا) الى عشرة فقط، ينضم إليهم عند الحاجة الوزير المعني لبحث قضايا تهم قطاعه. المجلس المصغر، بحلته الجديدة، سيعقد برئاسة نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون الاقتصادية وزير الدولة د.رجائي المعشر. يشار الى انه جرت العادة ان تنعقد المجالس المصغرة للحكومات السابقة بكامل طاقمها من دون الرئيس.

   يلتقي مساء اليوم وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف عددا من كتاب المقالات والأعمدة في الصحف، للحديث عن خطوة الحكومة تجاه تطبيق مدونة السلوك الإعلامي.

   أصبح ارتباط الناطقين الإعلاميين في الوزارات والمؤسسات الرسمية مرتبطا مع وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف مباشرة، وذلك بحسب ما أوعز رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي أمس.

   شكا رئيس تحرير صحيفة "السبيل" اليومية الزميل عاطف الجولاني لرئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي مما سماه "استثناء" صحيفته من حضور اللقاءات الرسمية التي يدعى لها رؤساء تحرير الصحف اليومية، وذلك خلال لقاء جمع أمس رؤساء تحرير صحف الرأي والدستور والعرب اليوم والأنباط والسبيل والغد، مع الرفاعي، ووزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف، ومدير المطبوعات والنشر نبيل المومني. الرفاعي أصغى لشكوى الجولاني، وأحالها بدبلوماسية إلى الشريف. 

   لم يكد يصدر قرار مجلس الوزراء بإحالة مدير عام المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية محمود ابو هزيم أول من أمس، حتى تهافتت الوساطات والاتصالات على عدد من المسؤولين من مسؤولين ونواب سابقين تدفع باتجاه تعيين بعض الأشخاص في هذا المنصب.

   قال رئيس لجنة السياسات والامن في البرلمان العربي النائب السابق محمد أبو هديب ان الدورة الاخيرة للبرلمان التي انتهت أمس في القاهرة قررت انشاء صندوق لدعم القدس بقيمة 500 مليون دولار سنويا، تقدمها الدول العربية المشاركة في هذا البرلمان. وكان البرلمان العربي خصص يوما من أعماله لقضية القدس ودعمها.

   غادر رئيس الدائرة السياسية في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية عمان الاثنين الماضي فاروق القدومي، بعد زيارة للمملكة استغرقت نحو أسبوعين. زيارة القدومي هي الاولى لعمان منذ انتهاء المؤتمر العام لحركة فتح الذي عقد في رام الله في أيار(مايو) الماضي، والذي لم يشارك فيه القدومي. مغادرة القدومي لعمان ترافقت مع وصول رئيس كتلة فتح في المجلس التشريعي القيادي عزام الاحمد الى عمان، في زيارة عادية تستغرق اياما.

   تكرم المؤسسة العامة للإسكان والتطوير الحضري صباح اليوم مديرتها السابقة المهندسة سناء مهيار، في حفل يرعاه وزير الاشغال د.محمد طالب عبيدات. مهيار أمضت في المؤسسة 27 عاما ونيفا، كانت اخر سنتين منها في ادارة المؤسسة، قبل ان تحال الى التقاعد وتعين في لجنة مكافحة الفساد.

   قدم عدد من الزملاء الصحافيين خلال الايام القليلة الماضية استقالتهم من وظائفهم كمستشارين اعلاميين في وزارات ومؤسسات عامة للتفرغ لعملهم الصحافي، وذلك استنادا الى مدونة السلوك الحكومية التي أقرت قبل ايام، فيما اختار آخرون الاستقالة من صحفهم والبقاء مع الحكومة.

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 2 كانون ثاني 2010م - 16 محرم 1431 هـ


   أصدرت وزارة الداخلية قبل يومين تعميما بجملة من التعليمات إلى الحكام الإداريين، تقضي بالتشدد في الإجراءات الإدارية في التعامل مع المتسولين المضبوطين وفرض كفالات عدلية، وذلك لغايات معالجة سلوك المتسولين وإنهاء ظاهرة التسول وفقا لما ورد في التعميم. التعميم يأتي بعد مخاطبات عديدة أرسلتها وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية للجهات المعنية لرفع مستوى التنسيق في القضاء على التسول.

   تساءل وزير الإعلام الأسبق د. سمير مطاوع عن جدية الحكومة في تحرير الإعلام. وقال لدى مشاركته في البرنامج الإذاعي "رأيك مهم" الذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل الصحافي جهاد المومني، ويبث مساء الخميس على أثير الإذاعة الأردنية، ما معنى أن يقال إن الحكومة ألغت وزارة الإعلام، ما دام وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال فيها يرأس مجلس إدارة الإذاعة والتلفزيون، ومجلس إدارة وكالة بترا للأنباء؟. البرنامج الذي خصص لمناقشة مدونة السلوك لعلاقة الحكومة بالإعلام، شارك فيه النائب السابق محمود الخرابشة الذي كان مع مطاوع في الاستوديو، فيما شارك عبر الهاتف كل من وزير الإعلام الأسبق إبراهيم عز الدين، ونقيب الصحافيين السابق الزميل طارق المومني، ورئيس تحرير "الغد" الزميل موسى برهومة، ورئيس تحرير صحيفة "شيحان" الزميل جهاد أبو بيدر، والكاتب الصحافي إبراهيم القيسي، والصحافية سهاد عطيات.

   وزير تطوير القطاع العام وزير الدولة للمشاريع الكبرى عماد فاخوري سيوزع وقته ودوامه على مكتبين له، الأول في وزارة تطوير القطاع العام، والثاني في دار رئاسة الوزراء فيما يتعلق بحقيبة المشاريع الكبرى. مكتب الوزير في الرئاسة يبحث حاليا عن سكرتيرة وطاقم لإدارته.

   وزير العدل أيمن عودة يعقد بعد غد الاثنين مؤتمرا صحافيا في الوزارة للحديث عن أبرز إنجازاتها خلال العام 2009، وتطلعاتها للعام الجديد. 

   مدير التربية في أحد الألوية بمحافظة جنوبية لجأ قبل بدء الامتحانات الى دفع المراقبين، الى أداء القسم على كتاب الله بعدم تسهيل الغش أمام أي طالب! أداء القسم في مثل هذه الحالة غير مطلوب من مراقبي امتحان التوجيهي، الذي انطلق يوم الاثنين الماضي، لكن يبدو أن المدير "مقروص" من الغش! 

   المجلس الأعلى للسكان ينظم عدة دورات تدريبية متخصصة في الإعلام السكاني لزيادة كفاءة الإعلاميين في تغطية القضايا المتعلقة بالسكان والتنمية. الفترة من 4 – 20 الحالي ستشهد تنظيم ثلاث دورات في هذا السياق، تستمر الواحدة منها ثلاثة أيام في فندق مرمرة، يشارك بها صحافيون من عدد من الصحف المحلية.

   تخصص نقابة الصحفيين جزءا من مؤتمرها الوطني للإعلام، المزمع عقده على مدى يومين مطلع آذار (مارس) المقبل، لتناول قضايا الصحافيين الأردنيين العاملين في الخارج، وذلك من خلال ورقة عمل وحلقة نقاش تركزان على هذا القطاع. وتعد هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تحضر فيها قضايا الصحافيين الأردنيين في الخارج في فعاليات نقابة الصحفيين، ربما باستثناءات سابقة تعلقت بالانتخابات النقابية! 


   غرفة تجارة عمان افتتحت بالتعاون مع أمانة عمان مكتب وحدة رخص المهن في مقر الغرفة، حيث يمكّن التجار في عمان من تجديد رخص المهن الخاصة بشركاتهم من دون الرجوع الى مناطق الأمانة المختلفة. 

   يعقد المنتدى العالمي للوسطية، بالتعاون مع جمعية مجددون الخيرية التنموية سلسلة من المحاضرات للداعية الدكتور عبد الرحمن الذاكر في عمان، تتناول مجموعة من القضايا الإسلامية المهمة التي تمس حياة الإنسان المسلم. ويناقش الذاكر في محاضرته التي تعقد عصر اليوم السبت في مركز الحسين الثقافي برأس العين موضوع "فقه الحب والزواج في الإسلام". 

   • النسبة الأكبر من الطلاق في الأردن تتم قبل الدخول، حيث أشارت دراسة لجمعية العفاف الخيرية أن معدل الطلاق قبل الدخول في الأردن بلغ 41.1% عام 1995 ووصل إلى 41.5% سنة 1999 وارتفع إلى 44.3% في العام 2007.

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (95): ماذا هناك في الغد ؟؟؟

تحياتي عالي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بياض الثلج
					

ماذا هناك في الغد ؟؟؟

تحياتي عالي ...


هلالالالالا بياض منورة 
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 3 كانون ثاني 2010م - 17 محرم 1431 هـ


   يزور رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي صباح اليوم الأحد وزارة الصناعة والتجارة، ويلتقي بمسؤوليها، وذلك ضمن سلسلة الجولات التي بدأها الرفاعي منذ تشكيل حكومته قبل نحو أسبوعين. 

   وزارة التنمية السياسية تعود لعقد ملتقى "سيادة القانون أساس بناء الدولة الحديثة" يومي السبت والأحد المقبلين، تحت رعاية رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي. هذا الملتقى كان من المفترض أن يعقد في 12 من الشهر الماضي تحت رعاية رئيس الوزراء السابق (وقت الإعلان) المهندس نادر الذهبي، إلا أنه أرجئ إلى ما بعد استقالة الحكومة السابقة وتكليف الرفاعي بتشكيل حكومة جديدة. 

   عشاء خاص جمع مساء أول من أمس الجمعة كلا من وزير المالية محمد أبو حمور والسفير الأردني في القاهرة هاني الملقي والنائب السابق عبدالكريم الدغمي وآخرين في مطعم الهوارة. العشاء، الذي خلا من العنصر النسائي، بحسب شهود عيان، سادته أجواء من المرح وتبادل النكات، لكن لم يتسن معرفة إن كان شهد نقاشات سياسية. الدغمي حرص على تدخين سيجاره المعروف، بينما فضل الوزير أبو حمور تدخين النارجيلة.

   تنظم النقابات المهنية عند الثالثة من عصر اليوم الأحد اعتصاما أمام السفارة المصرية في عمان، رفضا لاستمرار الحصار على قطاع غزة وبناء الجدار الفولاذي بين غزة والأراضي المصرية. 

   التقى مدير إدارة مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل في الأمن العام العقيد وضاح الحمود صباح أمس أعضاء لجنة الحريات في نقابة المحامين. وعرضت اللجنة أهم المشاكل التي تواجههم أثناء زيارتهم للسجون ولموكليهم، حيث أبدى الحمود استعداده لتسهيل مهمة المحامين.

   توقع نقابة الصحفيين، في مقرها بتلاع العلي صباح اليوم، اتفاقية مع إحدى شركات التأمين، تشمل بموجبها أعضاء النقابة في التأمين الصحي الذي تقرر أن يكون اختياريا. 

   السفير السوداني في عمان محمد عثمان محمد سعيد يقيم الثلاثاء المقبل حفل استقبال في فندق لاند مارك بمناسبة ذكرى استقلال جمهورية السودان. 

   المجلس التمريضي الأردني رد على "زواريب" بتوضيح، بيّن فيه أنه كان عقد أربعة اجتماعات خلال العام 2009، تم خلالها مناقشة وإقرار عدد من السياسات التي من شأنها رفع قدرات الكفاءات التمريضية. جاء هذا التوضيح عقب نشر "زواريب" قبل أيام خبرا مفاده أن المجالس الصحية المسؤولة عن السياسات الصحية على مستوى الوطن لم تعقد أية اجتماعات لها خلال العام 2009، حيث أدرج في الخبر اسم المجلس التمريضي الأردني.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 6 كانون ثاني 2010م - 20 محرم 1431 هـ



   الوفد الرياضي الذي وصل بانكوك لملاقاة المنتخب التايلندي بكرة القدم، لم يجر استقباله بشكل رسمي، بسبب عدم وجود سفارة للأردن في تايلند، وهو ما جعل "الغد" في نسختها الورقية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء تنتقد غياب السفير الأردني عن استقبال الوفد أو السؤال عن أحواله. 

لذا من الضروري الاعتذار عن خطأ اعتقادنا بأن لدينا سفيرا في بانكوك. منتخبنا يخوض اليوم مباراته التي تجرى على ملعب راجا مانجلا في إطار الجولة قبل الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الخامسة ضمن تصفيات كأس آسيا 2011. 

   اجتماع مجلس الوزراء العادي، الذي كان مقررا عقده أمس الثلاثاء، أُجّل الى اليوم الأربعاء، وذلك لسفر الرئيس سمير الرفاعي برفقة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في زيارة إلى المملكة العربية السعودية يوم أمس.

   لجنة العمل في المجلس الاقتصادي الاجتماعي تلتقي اليوم الأربعاء بوزير العمل إبراهيم العموش لمناقشة خطط الوزارة المقبلة ورؤية اللجنة فيما يتعلق بقطاع العمل والعمال.

   وزير البيئة حازم ملحس لم يلتحق، بخلاف ما كان مقررا، أول من أمس بجولة وزيري التنمية الاجتماعية هالة لطوف والتخطيط د. جعفر حسان الى الجنوب ومحافظة معان للاطلاع على عدد من المشاريع الرسمية المنفذة هناك. ملحس اكتفى بلقاء زميليه في استراحة بالشوبك قبل أن يغادر منفردا باتجاه البتراء، فيما واصل زميلاه جولتهما الى معان.

   مواطن من مدينة معان داعب وزيري التنمية الاجتماعية والتخطيط، خلال لقائهما بفاعليات رسمية وشعبية في دار المحافظة، بمخاطبتهما بالقول "لقد حرمتمانا من اللحمة والمناسف اليوم"، وذلك تعليقا على اعتذار الوزيرين عن دعوة الفاعليات المعانية لهما على الغداء والمناسف.

   أحد مسؤولي شركات البحث والدراسات اعتبر أن "الحكومة تضحك علينا فيما تعلن من نتائج وأرقام حول الفقر والبطالة". جاء ذلك في معرض تشكيك هذا "الباحث"، ردا على سؤال صحافي، في الأرقام والمعدلات الرسمية للبطالة والفقر، التي "تقلل من حجم هاتين المشكلتين".

   شرع مركز حماية وحرية الصحفيين في توزيع استمارة رصد ومسح موجهة للصحافيين تمهيدا لإعداد التقرير السنوي للمركز عن حالة الحريات الإعلامية في الأردن، والذي من المقرر إطلاقه في اليوم العالمي لحرية الصحافة الذي يصادف في الثالث من أيار (مايو) من كل عام. التقرير يتضمن رصدا للشكاوى والانتهاكات الواقعة على الصحافيين والإعلاميين.

   الجمعية العلمية الملكية تعقد، بالتنسيق مع السفارة الأميركية في عمان، ورشة تدريبية حول "التغطية الإعلامية في خدمة العلوم والتكنولوجيا"، وذلك يومي 11 و12 من الشهر الحالي. الورشة تضم عددا من الصحافيين وأعضاء هيئة التدريس في مجال الصحافة والإعلام في الجامعات الأردنية.

----------


## العالي عالي

الخميس 7 كانون ثاني 2010م - 21 محرم 1431 هـ



   جرى أمس نقل ملكية 3% من رأسمال الملكية الأردنية، البالغ 84.3 مليون دينار/ سهم، من حصة الحكومة إلى "صندوق المشاريع التنموية والاستثمارية الخاص بالقوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية"، فيما باتت حصة الحكومة تشكل 26% من رأسمال الشركة، بحسب ما أظهره مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية.

   أسلوب جديد من الاستثمار ستطبقه شركة مبادلة للاستثمارات المالية والاستشارات التي بدأت أعمالها منذ شهر في سوق عمان المالي، شركة الوساطة الجديدة ستتيح العمل في بورصة عمان وبورصات المنطقة من دون الحاجة إلى وسطاء في الدول الأخرى. وحاليا تعمل الشركة من مكاتبها في مجمع بنك الإسكان، لكنها ستنتقل مطلع آذار (مارس) المقبل إلى مقرها الجديد في أبراج اعمار.

   في الوقت الذي تحرص أسواق المال على زيادة ما تقدمه من معلومات للجمهور، دأبت بورصة عمان على تقليص حجم التحليل والمعلومات، التي تقدمها للصحافيين وللعامة، من خلال إلغاء التقرير اليومي، الذي اعتادت في السنوات السابقة تقديمه. واكتفت بمعلومات لا تتجاوز 150 كلمة عن حركة المؤشر وحجم التداول، وبعض الشركات التي ارتفعت او انخفضت.

   في وقت واحد ومتزامن كان ثلاثة من الزملاء في "الغد" يتحدثون مساء أمس عن موضوع واحد يتصل بالحرب على الإرهاب على ثلاث فضائيات. الزملاء الثلاثة هم رئيس التحرير الزميل موسى برهومة على "العربية"، والزميل الكاتب محمد أfو رمان على "الجزيرة"، والصحافي موفق كمال على الـ"بي بي سي".

   ليس للأردن سفارة في تايلاند. معلومة أكدها لـ"الغد" كثيرون في مقدمتهم مدير الإعلام السابق في الديوان الملكي الوزير أمجد العضايلة، كما أكد ذلك المستشار الإعلامي لوزير الخارجية الزميل فيصل ملكاوي. الذي استدعى الحديث عن وجود السفارة من عدمه هو شكوى تلقتها الصحيفة من الوفد الرياضي الأردني الذي وصل بانكوك أول من أمس ولم يجد مسؤولا أردنيا في انتظاره، أو الاستفسار عن أحواله في الفندق. ما يهم في الأمر أن منتخبنا الكروي التقى نظيره التايلاندي في مباراة انتهت بالتعادل السلبي (0 - 0). إذن، المنتخبان خرجا من المباراة "حبايب" بلغة المعلقين الرياضيين. 


   وزير الصناعة والتجارة عامر الحديدي يلتقي عند الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم الخميس بمجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة عمان، في أول لقاء منذ انتخاب المجلس قبل اسابيع. الحديدي كان التقى قبل أيام مجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة عمان، وذلك للتباحث حول دعم القطاع التجاري.

   جمعية مصدري ومنتجي الأثاث الأردنية وبرنامج "سابق" الممول من الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية الدولية يعقدان ورشة عمل خاصة بالدراسة التصديرية التي أعدتها الجمعية عن الشركات التصديرية العاملة في قطاع الأثاث والصناعات الخشبية. الورشة يرعاها وزير الصناعة عامر الحديدي في فندق الميرديان ظهر الثلاثاء المقبل.

   تحت رعاية سمو الأميرة منى الحسين رئيسة المجلس التمريضي الأردني يقام صباح الخميس المقبل حفل خاص بإنجازات المجلس وشركائه في التعليم المستمر. ويتم في الحفل، الذي سيقام في فندق كراون بلازا، تكريم اوائل الحاصلين على شهادات الاختصاص في التمريض. 
   أجلت مديرية الأمن العام أمس توقيع اتفاقية كان مقررا توقيعها مع وزارة العدل، يقوم بموجبها المعهد القضائي، التابع للوزارة، بتدريب وتأهيل ضباط أمن عام كمدعين عامين. قرار التأجيل لم يحدد موعدا جديدا للتوقيع.

   اشتكى عدد من سكان البناية المقابلة لدائرة المتابعة والتفتيش في الجبيهة، من استخدام موظفي الدائرة، وتحديدا سائقي عدد من مديريها، للمواقف الخاصة بالبناية منذ نحو ثلاث سنوات. أحد السكان أبلغ "الغد" بأن شكاوى عديدة لمدير الدائرة حدّت من المشكلة لأيام قليلة، لكنها عادت مجددا. يذكر أن شرطيا من إدارة السير طالما تواجد لتنظيم الحركة عند الدائرة لكنه غاب عنها منذ أشهر.

   سيدة اردنية، تقيم في الكويت، بثت عبر أثير إذاعة "هوا عمان" اول من امس شكوى من تعرضها لما قالت إنها محاولة أشقائها الذكور الاستحواذ على ميراث والدها الذي يقدر بالملايين! السيدة طلبت مساعدة رسمية بتسهيل إصدار شهادة وفاة لوالدها لتتمكن من التصدي لتلك المحاولة من أشقائها، الامر الذي استجابت له وزارة الخارجية وجهات رسمية، والتي قامت باستخراج شهادة وفاة لوالدها وتزويدها بها، بحسب ما ذكرت الإذاعة أمس.

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجمعة 8 كانون ثاني 2010م - 22 محرم 1431 هـ
*


   جرى أمس نقل ملكية 3% من رأسمال الملكية الأردنية، البالغ 84.3 مليون دينار/ سهم، من حصة الحكومة إلى "صندوق المشاريع التنموية والاستثمارية الخاص بالقوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية"، فيما باتت حصة الحكومة تشكل 26% من رأسمال الشركة، بحسب ما أظهره مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية.

   أسلوب جديد من الاستثمار ستطبقه شركة مبادلة للاستثمارات المالية والاستشارات التي بدأت أعمالها منذ شهر في سوق عمان المالي، شركة الوساطة الجديدة ستتيح العمل في بورصة عمان وبورصات المنطقة من دون الحاجة إلى وسطاء في الدول الأخرى. وحاليا تعمل الشركة من مكاتبها في مجمع بنك الإسكان، لكنها ستنتقل مطلع آذار (مارس) المقبل إلى مقرها الجديد في أبراج اعمار.

   في الوقت الذي تحرص أسواق المال على زيادة ما تقدمه من معلومات للجمهور، دأبت بورصة عمان على تقليص حجم التحليل والمعلومات، التي تقدمها للصحافيين وللعامة، من خلال إلغاء التقرير اليومي، الذي اعتادت في السنوات السابقة تقديمه. واكتفت بمعلومات لا تتجاوز 150 كلمة عن حركة المؤشر وحجم التداول، وبعض الشركات التي ارتفعت او انخفضت.

   في وقت واحد ومتزامن كان ثلاثة من الزملاء في "الغد" يتحدثون مساء أمس عن موضوع واحد يتصل بالحرب على الإرهاب على ثلاث فضائيات. الزملاء الثلاثة هم رئيس التحرير الزميل موسى برهومة على "العربية"، والزميل الكاتب محمد أfو رمان على "الجزيرة"، والصحافي موفق كمال على الـ"بي بي سي".

   ليس للأردن سفارة في تايلاند. معلومة أكدها لـ"الغد" كثيرون في مقدمتهم مدير الإعلام السابق في الديوان الملكي الوزير أمجد العضايلة، كما أكد ذلك المستشار الإعلامي لوزير الخارجية الزميل فيصل ملكاوي. الذي استدعى الحديث عن وجود السفارة من عدمه هو شكوى تلقتها الصحيفة من الوفد الرياضي الأردني الذي وصل بانكوك أول من أمس ولم يجد مسؤولا أردنيا في انتظاره، أو الاستفسار عن أحواله في الفندق. ما يهم في الأمر أن منتخبنا الكروي التقى نظيره التايلاندي في مباراة انتهت بالتعادل السلبي (0 - 0). إذن، المنتخبان خرجا من المباراة "حبايب" بلغة المعلقين الرياضيين. 


   وزير الصناعة والتجارة عامر الحديدي يلتقي عند الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم الخميس بمجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة عمان، في أول لقاء منذ انتخاب المجلس قبل اسابيع. الحديدي كان التقى قبل أيام مجلس إدارة غرفة تجارة عمان، وذلك للتباحث حول دعم القطاع التجاري.

   جمعية مصدري ومنتجي الأثاث الأردنية وبرنامج "سابق" الممول من الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية الدولية يعقدان ورشة عمل خاصة بالدراسة التصديرية التي أعدتها الجمعية عن الشركات التصديرية العاملة في قطاع الأثاث والصناعات الخشبية. الورشة يرعاها وزير الصناعة عامر الحديدي في فندق الميرديان ظهر الثلاثاء المقبل.

   تحت رعاية سمو الأميرة منى الحسين رئيسة المجلس التمريضي الأردني يقام صباح الخميس المقبل حفل خاص بإنجازات المجلس وشركائه في التعليم المستمر. ويتم في الحفل، الذي سيقام في فندق كراون بلازا، تكريم اوائل الحاصلين على شهادات الاختصاص في التمريض. 


   أجلت مديرية الأمن العام أمس توقيع اتفاقية كان مقررا توقيعها مع وزارة العدل، يقوم بموجبها المعهد القضائي، التابع للوزارة، بتدريب وتأهيل ضباط أمن عام كمدعين عامين. قرار التأجيل لم يحدد موعدا جديدا للتوقيع.

   اشتكى عدد من سكان البناية المقابلة لدائرة المتابعة والتفتيش في الجبيهة، من استخدام موظفي الدائرة، وتحديدا سائقي عدد من مديريها، للمواقف الخاصة بالبناية منذ نحو ثلاث سنوات. أحد السكان أبلغ "الغد" بأن شكاوى عديدة لمدير الدائرة حدّت من المشكلة لأيام قليلة، لكنها عادت مجددا. يذكر أن شرطيا من إدارة السير طالما تواجد لتنظيم الحركة عند الدائرة لكنه غاب عنها منذ أشهر.

   سيدة اردنية، تقيم في الكويت، بثت عبر أثير إذاعة "هوا عمان" اول من امس شكوى من تعرضها لما قالت إنها محاولة أشقائها الذكور الاستحواذ على ميراث والدها الذي يقدر بالملايين! السيدة طلبت مساعدة رسمية بتسهيل إصدار شهادة وفاة لوالدها لتتمكن من التصدي لتلك المحاولة من أشقائها، الامر الذي استجابت له وزارة الخارجية وجهات رسمية، والتي قامت باستخراج شهادة وفاة لوالدها وتزويدها بها، بحسب ما ذكرت الإذاعة أمس.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأحد 10 كانون ثاني 2010م - 24 محرم 1431 هـ


   أكد مصدر مسؤول أن الحملات الأمنية للقبض على المطلوبين "ما تزال قائمة ولا تهاون فيها". ولفت المصدر الى أن عددا من المناطق سيبقى "تحت سيطرة الأطواق الأمنية". مديرية الأمن العام قامت وتقوم بتحويل المتهمين المقبوض عليهم في هذه الحملات المشددة الى مدعي عام محكمة أمن الدولة بتهم "تشكيل عصابات الأشرار والاتفاق الجنائي"، إضافة الى تهم حيازة والاتجار بالمخدرات.

   مأدبة غداء "سياسية" أقامها وزير الثقافة السابق د. صبري الربيحات أول من أمس الجمعة لثلاثة رؤساء وزراء سابقين، هم: عدنان بدران، معروف البخيت ونادر الذهبي. وبحسب موقع "عمون" الإلكتروني، فقد دعي الى المأدبة، التي أقيمت في مزرعة الربيحات في العالوك، وزراء سابقون ونواب سابقون وإعلاميون وعدد من الشخصيات السياسية لم يكن من بينهم أي وزير عامل. 

   أمّ العديد من رؤساء الوزراء السابقين وكبار المسؤولين بيت العزاء بالمرحوم الرائد حيدر المجالي، الذي قضى الأسبوع الماضي على يد زميل له في مديرية الأمن العام. تقديم العزاء في المرحوم المجالي انتهى الجمعة في ديوان أبناء الكرك بدابوق. 

   أمين عمان المهندس عمر المعاني رد بهدوء على مواطن اتصل بإذاعة "هوا عمان" في برنامج لقاء مع الأمين صباح أمس، عندما خاطب المواطن الأمين بالقول "نفسي أحكي معك وألاقيك بعمان، إننا كلما راجعنا في معاملة قالوا لنا إن الأمين مسافر". المعاني رد بهدوء "إننا نضطر أحيانا للسفر في رحلات عمل وعقد اتفاقيات لصالح الأمانة. والمهم أن هناك عملية نظامية في الأمانة، ولا يتوقف العمل بسفر أي مسؤول فيها، فثمة من ينوب عنه في تأدية المهام والقرارات".

   إطلاق صفارات الإنذار في فندق موفينبك البحر الميت أمس خلال تواجد وزير الصحة د.نايف الفايز وإعلاميين خلال ورشتي عمل منفصلتين، كان بسبب تدخين أحد النزلاء لسيجار في غرفته ما فعّل نظام الإنذار خلال فترة الغداء ودفع بعدد من النزلاء للخروج الى خارج الفندق.

   ترافق مع وزير الصحة في ورشة عمل للمجلس الصحي، مدير مستشفى البشير الدكتور عبدالهادي بريزات ومدير مستشفى الأمير حمزة الدكتور علي الحياصات ومدير المركز الوطني للطب الشرعي الدكتور مؤمن الحديد وآخرون، إضافة الى زوجاتهم وبعض من أبنائهم، ما أضفى على الحضور أجواء عائلية.

   لوحظ حرص فندق الموفينبك عشية حضور وزير الصحة، التعميم بحظر التدخين في المرافق العامة للفندق والمطعم الرئيسي، كما أن الفندق حرص على حضور "المنسف" على العشاء وعدد من الأطباق المحلية.

----------


## العالي عالي

الثلاثاء 12 كانون ثاني 2010م- 26 محرم 1431 هـ


   رئيس الوزراء الاسبق د.معروف البخيت لم ينكر، خلال رده على مداخلة، في الملتقى الوطني "سيادة القانون أساس بناء الدولة الحديثة"، أول من أمس، ان تكون هناك شركة استثمارية تقدمت في عهد حكومته بطلب اقامة عدة مشاريع، من بينها اقامة مشروع "الكازينو". ولفت الى ان مجلس الوزراء "وافق اثناء غيابه على اقامة هذه المشاريع، ومن ضمنها الكازينو، الا ان حكومته ذاتها أعادت النظر في هذا المشروع وتم إلغاؤه". يشار الى ان موضوع ترخيص الكازينو كان اثار جدلا واسعا بعد اسابيع قليلة من استقالة حكومة البخيت.

   مصادر مطلعة استبعدت أن يبدأ الحوار بين وزارة التنمية السياسة وأمناء عامي الاحزاب السياسية حول التعديلات المرتقبة على قانون الانتخاب خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة، بخلاف ما أعلن سابقا. المصادر ربطت سبب التأخير في فتح الحوار مع الاحزاب وبين تواصل اجتماعات اللجنة الوزارية المعنية ببحث موضوع قانون الانتخاب.

   عقد أمس في وزارة التنمية السياسية أول اجتماع بين ممثلين عن الاحزاب السياسية وبين رئيس قسم الاحزاب في الوزارة سلطان العجلوني. الوزارة كانت طلبت مؤخرا من الاحزاب السياسية تسمية ضباط اتصال من قبلها مع الوزارة للتنسيق وتجسير العلاقة بين الطرفين.

   فضائية "الساعة" المصرية خصصت جزءا من نشرة أخبار التاسعة مساء للحديث عن قرار العودة عن تسمية حي بمحافظة بالكرك باسم الرئيس العراقي الراحل صدام حسين. القرار اتخذه مجلس بلدية مؤتة والمزار الجنوبي السبت الماضي."الساعة" زعمت أن القرار اتخذ بضغط من الحكومة، استجابة لرغبة كويتية.

   وزير العمل د.ابراهيم العموش عين مدير علاقات العمل الزميل جهاد جاد الله ناطقا إعلاميا باسم الوزارة، وذلك خلفا للزميل رجا طلب، الذي استقال من عمله مستشارا للوزير وناطقا إعلاميا التزاما بمدونة السلوك التي تنظم العلاقة بين الإعلام والحكومة.

   بلغ إجمالي تحصيلات قسم المركبات والسيارات في جمرك المنطقة الحرة بالزرقاء العام الماضي نحو 283 مليون دينار. يشار الى ان عدد السيارات والمركبات المخلص عليها في المملكة خلال 2009 وصل الى 65 ألف سيارة تقريبا.

   تستعد الحملة الوطنية من اجل حقوق الطلبة "ذبحتونا" لعقد ورشة عمل متخصصة حول العنف الجامعي يوم 23 من الشهر الحالي. ومن المقرر ان تبحث في الخروج بحلول واقعية وجذرية لهذه الظاهرة.

   الهيئة المركزية في نقابة المهندسين تستعد لعقد اجتماع استثنائي لها، وذلك لبحث تعديل النظام الداخلي للنقابة والتأمين الصحي والتأمين الاجتماعي ومشروع نظام الخدمات الاجتماعية. الهيئة المركزية، التي تعد الهيئة القيادية الوسيطة بين مجلس النقابة والهيئة العامة، تنعقد في السادس من شباط (فبراير) المقبل.

   مركز القدس للدراسات السياسية يطلق اليوم الموقع الالكتروني الجديد لمرصد البرلمان الأردني، تحت الرابط http://www.jpm.jo، وذلك خلال ورشة عمل يعقدها حول تطوير اداء مجلس النواب.

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 13 كانون ثاني 2010م - 27 محرم 1431 هـ


   قاسم مشترك جمع ثلاث شخصيات أردنية قيادية في شبكة القاعدة، وهم أبو أنس الشامي (مفتي القاعدة في العراق)، أبو دجانة الخراساني (الطبيب الأردني منفذ الهجوم الانتحاري على القاعدة الأميركية في خوست) وأخيراً منصور الشامي (الذي قضى في غارة أميركية). فالشخصيات الثلاثة هم أبناء لأساتذة لغة عربية، وهو ما انعكس على طبيعة نشاطهم مع القاعدة الذي اتخذ طابعاً علمياً وثقافياً وأدبياً.

   يبدو ان طول الفترة الزمنية التي قضتها نقابة الاطباء للوصول الى اتفاق مع شركات التأمين بخصوص تطبيق لائحة الأجور الطبية للعام 2008، والمعاناة التي رافقت المفاوضات التي استمرت طوال العام الماضي اتعبت قلب نقيب الاطباء الدكتور احمد العرموطي الذي اجرى بعد توقيع الاتفاقية مع شركات التأمين اول من امس عملية طبية لزراعة شبكية في المستشفى، بعد ان شعر بأوجاع صدرية. العرموطي خرج امس من المستشفى معافى. 

   جسد مجموعة من الإعلاميين في الجلسة الثانية للدورة التدريبية للمجلس الأعلى للسكان حول الإعلام السكاني امس مشهدا تمثيليا مسرحيا يتحدث عن قصة زوج أصابه الغضب فور سماعه نبأ إنجاب زوجته فتاة رابعة على التوالي. ولقد نجح الإعلاميون في تجسيد المشهد المسرحي. المشهد جسد بناء على طلب الإعلامية الزميلة سهى جرادات، للتأكيد على دورالإعلام في القضايا السكانية وتوعية الجمهور بها.

   أوكلت مهمة المتابعة الإعلامية مع الصحافيين في وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية، إلى مدير مديرية التثقيف والتوعية المجتمعية الدكتور فواز الرطروط في الوقت الراهن وبصورة مؤقتة، وذلك بعد استقالة الزميل حسين العموش من موقع الناطق الإعلامي في الوزارة استنادا لمدونة سلوك تنظيم علاقة الحكومة بالإعلام. 

   أوكل وزير المياه محمد النجار الى المساعد للإعلام والتوعية في الوزارة وناطقها الرسمي عدنان الزعبي بمهمة الانفتاح على الإعلام بكل شفافية ووضوح بحيث يتمكن الإعلامي، وفق تعميم أصدره امس، من الحصول على سائر المعلومات المطلوبة بأسهل الطرق وبأسلوب يعكس مدى احترام وتقدير الوزارة لدور الإعلام البناء المسؤول، مؤكدا على خصوصية الاجتهاد والتميز والمتابعة لكل صحافي. الوزير أكد ان تعميمه يأتي انسجاما مع مدونة قواعد السلوك لعلاقة الحكومة مع وسائل الإعلام التي أقرها مجلس الوزراء نهاية الشهر الماضي. 

   وزير الأشغال العامة والاسكان د.محمد طالب عبيدات الذي يرقد على سرير الشفاء إثر تعرضه لحادث سير أول من امس، طلب من مدير مكتبه ان يبعث له البريد إلى مدينة الحسين الطبية للاطلاع عليه واتخاذ اللازم بشأن المراسلات المستعجلة. يذكر ان الوزير أصيب بجرح قطعي بسيط بالرأس وكسر في الرجل جراء الحادث المؤسف.

   أفاد عدد من قيادات التيار الاسلامي في نقابة الصيادلة بنشوب خلافات في صفوفه على خلفية اختيار شخصية مرشح التيار لمنصب نقيب الصيادلة في الانتخابات المقبلة التي من المرجح اقامتها في أيار(مايو) المقبل. وذكر هؤلاء ان قيادة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تحاول فرض مرشح على التيار "ليس من النشطاء النقابيين المعروفين، وإنما من النشطاء السياسيين"، ما أدى الى احتجاج عدد كبير من أعضاء التيار وكوادره في النقابة. وأشاروا الى ان الاجتماع الذي عقد للهيئة العامة للتيار يوم السبت الماضي في نادي اليرموك لم يحضره سوى 10% من الهيئة، معتبرين ان ذلك مؤشر على الخلاف.
 

   يجتمع ابناء عشيرة النوايسة في السادسة من مساء اليوم الاربعاء في ديوان ابناء الكرك لتدارس تداعيات تسمية شارع باسم صدام حسين في المزار الجنوبي واصدار بيان باسم العشيرة يتضمن الموقف من المسألة.

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 14 كانون ثاني 2010م- 28 محرم 1431 هـ

*
*   أبدى الزميل والصديق الصحافي أحمد سلامة عتبه على "الغد" لما نشرته من تفاصيل تتعلق بقرار محكمة التمييز الذي ظهر فيها استعادة لمفردات وتعابير كانت طاولت بالإساءة الزميل العزيز. قرار "التمييز"، بالمناسبة، أسفر عن إلحاق المسؤولية عن المواقع الإلكترونية بدائرة المطبوعات والنشر على خلفية قضية كان رفعها "أبو رفعت" ضد موقعين إلكترونيين. الزميل أحمد سلامة الذي يعمل حاليا مستشارا لولي عهد مملكة البحرين، هو الكاتب الوحيد الذي شرفه جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه في الخامس من حزيران (يونيو) 1989 بوسام خاص، تقديرا لكتاباته الوطنية التي ساندت رؤى الهاشميين، وذلك من خلال رسالة وجهها جلالة الملك الراحل للشعب الأردني.

**   انتدب اتحاد المحامين العرب نقيب المحامين ورئيس مجلس النقباء المحامي أحمد طبيشات ليترأس لجنة المصالحة بين مصر والجزائر بعد الخلافات التي أعقبت مباراة منتخبيهما في كرة القدم بتصفيات كاس العالم. وتضم اللجنة نقيبي المحامين السودانيين والتونسيين. 

**   وجه نقيب الممرضين خالد أبو عزيزة كتابا للمفوض العام للمركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان الدكتور محيي الدين توق لمخاطبة الجهات الرسمية ومناشدتها لإطلاق سراح الممرض سلمان الحمود المساعيد. المساعيد كان قد أوقف عند حدود جابر صباح الاثنين الماضي من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية عقب مشاركته في اعتصام للنقابات أمام السفارة المصرية الأسبوع الماضي، وفق نقيب الممرضين.


**   شكت طالبة زعمت أن مدرّسة الكيمياء في مدرسة الطيبة الثانوية قررت إلغاء جداول فيها صيغ ومعادلات كيميائية. وطلبت من تلميذاتها الأربعين عدم دراستها، لأنها لن تأتي في الامتحان. لكن المفاجأة أن هذه الجداول وردت في في امتحان مبحث الكيمياء الذي جرى أمس، ما جعل الطالبات يقعن في صدمة.


**   يشهد الأردن وجميع الدول العربية كسوفاً جزئياً للشمس صباح غد الجمعة، حيث يغطي القمر الجزء الجنوبي من الشمس بنسبة 23.1% من قطر الشمس، بحسب رئيس الجمعية الفلكية الأردنية حنا صابات، الذي بيّن أن الكسوف سيظهر في تمام الساعة السابعة و6 دقائق و72 ثانية صباحاً، ويستمر لمدة ساعتين وثماني دقائق، وسيبلغ الكسوف ذروته في تمام الساعة الثامنة و6 دقائق، وسينتهي في تمام الساعة التاسعة و41 دقيقة و12 ثانية حسب الحسابات المعمولة لموقع جبل القلعة الأثرية في وسط مدينة عمان.


**   رفض محافظ العاصمة سمير المبيضين طلب حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي تنظيم مسيرة للنساء والأطفال يوم الاثنين المقبل تنطلق من تلاع العلي باتجاه منظمة اليونيسف تضامنا مع المحاصرين في قطاع غزة، ورفضا للجدار الفولاذي المصر تحت عنوان "الحياة لأطفال غزة". ولم يوضح المحافظ في كتابه الذي وجهه للحزب أسباب الرفض، ولكنه أكد أن عدم الموافقة على الطلب يأتي "استنادا للصلاحيات المخولة" له بموجب قانون الاجتماعات العامة. 

**   انقسمت جلسة التدريبات التطبيقية في ورشة التدريب الثالثة التي نظمها المجلس الأعلى للسكان أمس إلى مجموعتين من المدخنين من الإعلاميين وغير المدخنين منهم. جاء ذلك بناء على اقتراح مقررة الجلسة الزميلة حنان الكسواني التي حسمت احتجاجات معارضي التدخين بالقيام بتلك المبادرة.*



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمعة 15 كانون ثاني 2010م - 29 محرم 1431 هـ


   أبدى الزميل والصديق الصحافي أحمد سلامة عتبه على "الغد" لما نشرته من تفاصيل تتعلق بقرار محكمة التمييز الذي ظهر فيها استعادة لمفردات وتعابير كانت طاولت بالإساءة الزميل العزيز. قرار "التمييز"، بالمناسبة، أسفر عن إلحاق المسؤولية عن المواقع الإلكترونية بدائرة المطبوعات والنشر على خلفية قضية كان رفعها "أبو رفعت" ضد موقعين إلكترونيين. الزميل أحمد سلامة الذي يعمل حاليا مستشارا لولي عهد مملكة البحرين، هو الكاتب الوحيد الذي شرفه جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه في الخامس من حزيران (يونيو) 1989 بوسام خاص، تقديرا لكتاباته الوطنية التي ساندت رؤى الهاشميين، وذلك من خلال رسالة وجهها جلالة الملك الراحل للشعب الأردني.


   انتدب اتحاد المحامين العرب نقيب المحامين ورئيس مجلس النقباء المحامي أحمد طبيشات ليترأس لجنة المصالحة بين مصر والجزائر بعد الخلافات التي أعقبت مباراة منتخبيهما في كرة القدم بتصفيات كاس العالم. وتضم اللجنة نقيبي المحامين السودانيين والتونسيين. 


   وجه نقيب الممرضين خالد أبو عزيزة كتابا للمفوض العام للمركز الوطني لحقوق الإنسان الدكتور محيي الدين توق لمخاطبة الجهات الرسمية ومناشدتها لإطلاق سراح الممرض سلمان الحمود المساعيد. المساعيد كان قد أوقف عند حدود جابر صباح الاثنين الماضي من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية عقب مشاركته في اعتصام للنقابات أمام السفارة المصرية الأسبوع الماضي، وفق نقيب الممرضين.

   شكت طالبة زعمت أن مدرّسة الكيمياء في مدرسة الطيبة الثانوية قررت إلغاء جداول فيها صيغ ومعادلات كيميائية. وطلبت من تلميذاتها الأربعين عدم دراستها، لأنها لن تأتي في الامتحان. لكن المفاجأة أن هذه الجداول وردت في في امتحان مبحث الكيمياء الذي جرى أمس، ما جعل الطالبات يقعن في صدمة.

   يشهد الأردن وجميع الدول العربية كسوفاً جزئياً للشمس صباح غد الجمعة، حيث يغطي القمر الجزء الجنوبي من الشمس بنسبة 23.1% من قطر الشمس، بحسب رئيس الجمعية الفلكية الأردنية حنا صابات، الذي بيّن أن الكسوف سيظهر في تمام الساعة السابعة و6 دقائق و72 ثانية صباحاً، ويستمر لمدة ساعتين وثماني دقائق، وسيبلغ الكسوف ذروته في تمام الساعة الثامنة و6 دقائق، وسينتهي في تمام الساعة التاسعة و41 دقيقة و12 ثانية حسب الحسابات المعمولة لموقع جبل القلعة الأثرية في وسط مدينة عمان.

   رفض محافظ العاصمة سمير المبيضين طلب حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي تنظيم مسيرة للنساء والأطفال يوم الاثنين المقبل تنطلق من تلاع العلي باتجاه منظمة اليونيسف تضامنا مع المحاصرين في قطاع غزة، ورفضا للجدار الفولاذي المصر تحت عنوان "الحياة لأطفال غزة". ولم يوضح المحافظ في كتابه الذي وجهه للحزب أسباب الرفض، ولكنه أكد أن عدم الموافقة على الطلب يأتي "استنادا للصلاحيات المخولة" له بموجب قانون الاجتماعات العامة. 


   انقسمت جلسة التدريبات التطبيقية في ورشة التدريب الثالثة التي نظمها المجلس الأعلى للسكان أمس إلى مجموعتين من المدخنين من الإعلاميين وغير المدخنين منهم. جاء ذلك بناء على اقتراح مقررة الجلسة الزميلة حنان الكسواني التي حسمت احتجاجات معارضي التدخين بالقيام بتلك المبادرة.

----------


## العالي عالي

السبت 16 كانون ثاني 2010م 30 محرم 1431 هـ
*
*
*   شوهد رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي مساء أمس خارجا من قاعة السينما في البركة مول. الرفاعي كان حضر فيلم "أفتار"، هو فيلم خيال علمي من إخراج وتأليف جيمس كاميرون، وهو من أكثر الأفلام تكلفة، إذ بلغت تكلفة إنتاجه ما لا يقل عن 300 مليون دولار. الفيلم حقق رقما قياسيا في مبيعات شباك التذاكر لدور السينما في الولايات المتحدة وكندا، وتدور أحداثه حول إرسال أحد أفراد مشاة البحرية المصاب بالشلل إلى كوكب "باندورا" في مهمة فريدة من نوعها، لكنه يصاب بالإحساس بالتمزق بين اتباع الأوامر، والعالم الذي يشعر بأنه أضحى وطنه.*
*
**   نقيب الأطباء الدكتور أحمد العرموطي الذي أجرى عملية زرع شبكية في القلب الاثنين الماضي، أصر على احترام التزاماته، وشارك في حفل افتتاح المؤتمر السادس لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الذي عقد الخميس الماضي في مجمع النقابات المهنية. العرموطي ألقى كلمة النقابات المهنية في الافتتاح.*
*
**   أشادت دائرة الافتاء العام بالهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية والخدمات الطبية الملكية لقيامهما "بفرض الكفاية الواجب على كل المسلمين، وتزويدهما المستمر والمنظم لإخواننا في غزة، بناء على التوجيهات الملكية، ببعض متطلبات الحياة اليومية: من غذاء، ودواء، وعلاج، وكساء، ما يساعدهم على الصمود في وجه الظروف الصعبة التي يواجهونها". الدائرة دعت جميع المسلمين للتعاون مع الهيئة وإرسال المساعدات الى غزة.*
*
**   لوحظ منذ مطلع العام الحالي إجراء تعديلات واسعة على موقع وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية الإلكتروني، من خلال تحديث المعلومات المنشورة والقوائم الخاصة بالجمعيات وعناوينها وأسمائها، إضافة إلى بث أخبار قصيرة يومية تتعلق بآخر المستجدات لأعمال الوزارة من مختلف مديرياتها. يذكر أن الموقع لم يشهد العام الماضي عمليات تحديث على أخباره إلا على نطاق محدود.*
*
**   يتلقى وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف مئات الاتصالات الهاتفية والرسائل الخلوية من قبل صحافيين محليين ومراسلين صحف ووكالات خارجية للاستفسار عن موقف الحكومة الأردنية من قضايا ومواقف سياسية واقتصادية محلية وعربية ودولية، في مختلف ساعات اليوم. الوزير الشريف يحرص على تقديم الإجابة الفورية للمتصلين. وفي بعض الأحيان تستغرق الإجابة بعض الوقت، لأنها تخص وزارات ومؤسسات أخرى.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأحد 17 كانون ثاني 2010م 01 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   ثمن وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال د. نبيل الشريف إقرار جريدة "الغد" لمدونة السلوك المهني. واعتبر، في رسالة وجهها الخميس الماضي إلى رئيس التحرير المسؤول الزميل موسى برهومة، أن هذه الخطوة "إضافة نوعية في الجهود المبذولة لتطوير العمل الإعلامي في الأردن بما يخدم الأردن ومسيرته التنموية". وأكد الشريف أن المدونة "إنجاز جديد" للجريدة "بما تضمنته من مبادئ صحافية راقية تعتمد المهنية والموضوعية أسسا راسخة في العمل الإعلامي". ووصفها بـ"الجهد الهام في الحراك الإعلامي الذي نأمل من جميع مؤسساتنا الإعلامية أن تعززه بالمزيد من الالتزام برسالة الصحافة وقدسيتها".*
*
**   قرر وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور وليد المعاني مؤخرا إلغاء الاتحاد الثقافي الجامعي، الذي يجمع أغلب الجامعات الأردنية كمنظم مشترك لأنشطة ثقافية. الاشتراك السنوي لكل جامعة بالاتحاد "المنحل" كان يصل إلى 2500 دينار فقط. طبعا حل الاتحاد أثار امتعاض عدد من رؤساء الجامعات.*
*
**   النائب السابق خليل عطية تقدم الخميس لنقابة الصحفيين بطلب سحب شكوى سابقة له على رئيس تحرير جريدة "شيحان" الأسبوعية الزميل جهاد أبو بيدر، على خلفية نشر خبر في الصحيفة اعتبره عطية "مسا" بشخصه. ويتوقع أن يبحث مجلس النقابة في جلسته غدا الاثنين إلغاء إحالة الزميل أبو بيدر إلى المجلس التأديبي بعد سحب الشكوى.*
*
**   نشر موقع إلكتروني مختص (www.awa2el.com) الإجابات النموذجية لوزارة التربية على أسئلة امتحان التوجيهي في الرياضيات. والطريف أن الإجابة عن السؤال المتهم بوجود خطأ فيه احتوت على افتراض خاطئ آخر لتبرير الخطأ الأول الذي دار عليه الجدل، وذلك حسب أساتذة كانوا قد اعترضوا على السؤال الذي قالوا إنه منقول عن كتاب قديم جدا للرياضيات.*
*
**   أحد المواطنين اكتشف قبل أيام، أثناء قيامه بحفر أساسات لمنزله في الرمثا، كهفا تبين أنه يعود للعصر البرونزي. مواطنون أشاعوا أن هناك صناديق من الذهب خرجت من الكهف المكتشف، فيما أكد مصدر مطلع في دائرة الآثار العامة أن ما تم العثور عليه هو أوان فخارية، وفانوس وقطع فخارية، تعود كلها للعصر البرونزي الحديث.*
*
**   أحد الأشخاص اشترى مؤخرا سيارة فاخرة من وكالتها في عمان، يقدر سعرها بنحو 350 ألف دينار، بموجب شيكات بنكية. المضحك، كما روت مصادر مطلعة لـ "زواريب"، أن جميع الشيكات كانت بلا رصيد، وعادت من البنك. مسؤول في الشركة قام بأخذ السيارة من أمام بيت المشتري، ليقوم الأخير بتقديم شكوى لدى المركز الأمني، ادعى فيها أن السيارة كان فيها حقيبة تحتوي 250 ألف دينار.*
*
**   عثرت الأجهزة الامنية على كمية من الحبوب المخدرة، وقطع من الحشيش، إضافة الى أدوات تعاطٍ للمخدرات، وميزان صغير مخصص لوزن الحشيش، وأسلحة في منزل في عين الباشا، كان يتوارى فيه ثلاثة مطلوبين للأجهزة الأمنية الأربعاء الماضي. الأجهزة الأمنية كانت ألقت القبض، وبعد اشتباك مسلح، على اثنين من المطلوبين في اليوم ذاته، فيما ألقت القبض على الثالث، الذي فر يوم الخميس.* 
*
**   عثر فجر أول من أمس الجمعة على جثة وافد مصري في أحد المزارع في قرية أم جوزة بمحافظة البلقاء. وعثر على الجثة بعد مضي أربعة أيام على الوفاة تقريبا. ومن المرجح أن الوافد توفي اختناقا بعد أن نام وقد ترك موقدا من الجمر مشتعلا، بحسب المؤشرات الأولية.*
*
**   اتحاد الصحفيين العرب قرر تأجيل عقد ورشة عمل إعلامية حول البيئة والتنمية، كان مقررا عقدها في القاهرة في الفترة من 18 – 20 الشهر الحالي، الى موعد لاحق لظروف طارئة، لم يحددها. الورشة تعقد بالتعاون مع المنتدى العربي الإعلامي للتنمية والبيئة ومعهد الأهرام الإقليمي.*
*
**   بعد تأجيل موعد انعقادها، الذي كان مقررا في 17 الشهر الماضي، تعود وزارة المياه والري لعقد ورشة عمل لإعداد خطة عمل لتنفيذ إدارة الطلب على المياه في وزارة البيئة يوم الاربعاء المقبل. الورشة، التي تأتي استكمالا لورشة عقدت في استراليا قبل أشهر، تعقد في فندق كمبنسكي.*
*
**   من المتوقع أن تعقد القيادة الجديدة لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي الأردني، التي انتخبت في المؤتمر العام السادس أول من أمس، مؤتمرا صحافيا خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة للحديث عن قرارات المؤتمر وتوجهات الحزب المستقبلية.*



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لثلاثاء 19 كانون ثاني 2010م03 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   ديوان المحاسبة عمم على الوزارات والمؤسسات الرسمية بضرورة عدم السماح نهائيا بمبيت السيارات الحكومية داخل الأحياء السكنية وفي منازل مسؤولين أو موظفين. الديوان أشار في تعميمه الى أنه تم ضبط 157 سيارة حكومية مخالفة لهذه التعليمات التي تمنع مبيت السيارات خارج المؤسسة الرسمية.


**   لجنة النظر في أوضاع عاملات المنازل، المشكلة من وزارات الداخلية والعمل والأمن العام ونقابة أصحاب مكاتب استقدام الخادمات، قامت العام الماضي بإعفاء 477 عاملة اندونيسية من غرامات الإقامة، بحسب مصدر مطلع.

**   رئيس وزراء سابق صار يكثر في الآونة الأخيرة من المآدب التي يقيمها في منزله ويدعى إليها، في الأغلب، وزراء ومسؤولون سابقون. ويتردد أن "دولته" ينوي الدفع بابنه إلى خوض الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة.


**   يتوقع أن يختار المرشد العام الجديد للتنظيم الدولي للإخوان المسلمين محمد بديع قريبا ثلاثة نواب له، اثنان منهم من مصر والثالث من خارجها. مصدر إخواني بين أن المرشد يختار نوابه من أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد العالمي فقط، علما أن عضو المكتب الوحيد من الأردن هو العين عبد المجيد الذنيبات، الذي شغل سابقا المراقب العام لإخوان الأردن. 

**   مصدر صحي عراقي أبلغ "زواريب" أنه يدخل مركز الحسين للسرطان شهريا نحو 25 مريضا عراقيا للعلاج، وذلك في إطار بروتوكول تفاهمي بين وزارة الصحة العراقية ومركز الحسين للسرطان.

**   يبدو أن تعقيدات تطبيقات قانون المالكين والمستأجرين الجديد وفرت فرصة لمهنة وخدمة جديدة للبعض. مواطنون تلقوا عبر هواتفهم الخلوية رسائل قصيرة من جهات، تجارية في الغالب، تعرض خدماتها بتقديم حسبة دقيقة بقيمة الإيجار الجديد بعد الزيادة التي فرضها القانون وتاريخ انتهاء عقد الإيجار للراغبين. قيمة الرسالة الخلوية للحصول على المعلومة والحسبة هي 20 قرشا فقط.


**   حدد رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور خالد الكركي ساعات الدوام الرسمي للموظفين الإداريين في جميع كليات الجامعة ووحداتها الإدارية خلال عطلة ما بين الفصلين، من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً وحتى الثالثة عصرا. ويسري القرار اعتبارا من صباح غد الأربعاء وحتى مساء الخميس، الرابع من شباط المقبل.

**   الاقتصادي المعروف المرحوم حسيب الصباغ، من مواليد صفد بفلسطين الـمحتلة 1948، وليس من مواليد طبريا، كما ذكرت "الغد" في ملحق "سوق ومال" الصادر أول من أمس الأحد. وكان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بعث برقية تعزية لأسرة الفقيد قال فيها إن الصباغ "لم يتوانَ يوما عن دعم صمود الشعب الفلسطيني لتحقيق تطلعاته الوطنية"


**   بعد تأجيل موعد انعقادها، الذي كان مقررا في 17 كانون الاول الماضي، تعود وزارة المياه والري لعقد ورشة عمل لإعداد خطة عمل لتنفيذ إدارة الطلب على المياه في وزارة البيئة يوم غد الأربعاء. الورشة، التي تأتي استكمالا لورشة عقدت في استراليا قبل أشهر، تعقد في فندق كمبنسكي.


**   الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة مياهنا المهندس زكريا الطراونة أرجأ موعد مؤتمر صحافي كان مقررا عقده اليوم الثلاثاء للحديث عن إنجازات وخطط الشركة. التأجيل أرجع لانشغالات عديدة، ولم يحدد موعد جديد له.
*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأربعاء 20 كانون ثاني 2010م04 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   وقف بعض وجهاء من عشيرة البلوي، لحظة السلام على جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني في البحر الميت، أول من أمس، وأعلنوا براءة العشيرة مما قام به ابنهم همام خليل البلوي (أبو دجانة الخراساني)، الذي فجّر نفسه في قاعدة خوست الأميركية، أواخر الشهر الماضي.*
*
**   علمت "الغد" أن هيئة مكافحة الفساد خاطبت رسميا أمانة عمان الكبرى لتزويد الهيئة بقرارات الأمانة الأخيرة بزيادة مسؤوليها وكبار موظفيها، والأسس التي اعتمدت لتقرير حجم هذه الزيادات. وكانت لجنة شؤون الموظفين المنبثقة عن مجلس "الأمانة" قررت مؤخرا تعديل راتب مدير المدينة الى 6 آلاف دينار، ونوابه لتصبح رواتبهم 4 آلاف دينار، والمديرين التنفيذيين لتصبح نحو ألفي دينار، فيما قررت رفع رواتب عمال الوطن الأردنيين أيضا.*
*
**   أولم رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، العين عبدالرؤوف الروابدة في منزله بضاحية أبو نصير ظهر أمس لعدد من السياسيين ورجال الدولة. وحضر الوليمة كل من السادة: فيصل الفايز، ود.كامل العجلوني، ود.خالد الكركي، وهاشم الشبول، وأحمد المساعيد، ود.ياسين الحسبان، وعبدالكريم الدغمي، وسعد هايل السرور، ود.يوسف القسوس. الوليمة كانت عبارة عن منسف شمالات (برغل) وكبة مهبلة، والحلويات كلاج نابلسي. الكركي تساءل إذا ما كان الطعام الشمالي صحيا، وأفتى د.كامل العجلوني بأن ما أكل لمرة واحدة فلا ضرر منه!*
*
**   تعقد عدد من الوزارات دورة تدريبية لمأموري المقاسم في مديرياتها المختلفة، للتدريب على مهارات الاتصال، وذلك استنادا إلى تعميم أصدرته وزارة تطوير القطاع العام لمختلف الوزارات بداية العام الحالي. من بين الوزارات، التي سارعت لعقد الدورة، وزارتا التنمية الاجتماعية والأشغال العامة.*
*
**   نفى مصدر مطلع في مديرية مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل أن يكون هناك أية نية أو توجه لإقامة سجون تخصص لفئات خاصة، أو سجون VIP. المصدر كان يرد تحديدا على ما تردد من أن ثمة توجها الى تخصيص سجن رميمين "قيد الإنشاء" لفئات معينة تتوفر لها خدمات مميزة. وأشار الى أن هذا المركز سيكون مثل غيره من مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل.*
*
**   تباينت آراء المواطنين حول مدى قدرة مدونة السلوك الإعلامي الحكومية على تطوير العمل الصحافي. فحسب استطلاع "غير علمي" للموقع الإلكتروني لـ "الغد"، اعتبر 55% من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أن المدونة لن تطور العمل الصحافي، فيما رأى 27% قدرتها على ذلك، في وقت فضل 18% الإجابة بـ "لا أدري". وشارك في الاستطلاع أكثر من أربعة آلاف زائر للموقع.
* 
*
**   رئيس الاتحاد الفلكي الدولي المشرف على تلسكوب هبل البروفيسور روبرت وليامز ورائد وكالة الفضاء الأميركية - ناسا جيفري هوفمان يستعرضان مساء غد الخميس المراحل التي تم فيها إصلاح تلسكوب هبل وتجربته الفضائية، وذلك من خلال محاضرة تنظمها في مجمع النقابات المهنية شعبة هندسة المناجم والتعدين في نقابة المهندسين. ويبحث خلال المحاضرة في إمكانية التعاون العلمي ودعم تدريس علوم الفلك والفضاء في المناهج المدرسية والجامعية الأردنية.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 21 كانون ثاني 2010م - 05 صفر 1431 هـ

*
   استمزاج الحكومة لآراء الوزارات والمؤسسات الحكومية حول إمكانية العودة لإلغاء عطلة يوم السبت الأسبوعية أفضى، بحسب مصدر مطلع، إلى عدم تشجيع هذا الإلغاء، ما يشير إلى أن الملف سيعود إلى أدراج الرئاسة من دون قرار الآن، ليتم ترحيل بحثه إلى المستقبل.
 

   أوقفت وزارة المياه مديرا يعمل في إحدى مديريات سلطة المياه في الشمال، إلى حين انتهاء التحقيق، الذي تشرف عليه عدة جهات رسمية للتأكد من شهادة المدير الجامعية في تخصص الهندسة، وذلك بعد ورود مزاعم تفيد بأن شهادته "مزورة". الوزارة اختارت توقيف المدير عن العمل وتحويل القضية إلى المحكمة للبت فيها.
 

   مقابلة مطولة مع السفير الكويتي في عمان فيصل الحمود الصباح بثها التلفزيون الفلسطيني اول من امس لقيت صدى إيجابيا واسعا في الكويت وفلسطين، لتأكيدها على العلاقات الأخوية الفلسطينية الكويتية.

   وزير الصحة نايف الفايز بادر صباح أمس، وفور استماعه لشكوى من إحدى ممرضات مستشفى الرويشد الحكومي حول تردي أوضاعه، الى الوعد بزيارة المستشفى الأسبوع المقبل للاطلاع على أوضاعه على الأرض.
الممرضة المذكورة كانت بثت، عبر اتصال مع برنامج "بصراحة مع الوكيل" على إذاعة "فن إف إم" صباح امس، شكوى من غياب التدفئة عن أروقة المستشفى وسكن الممرضات وتردّي أوضاع المرافق الصحية في السكن وغيرها من أوضاع. مستشار وزير الصحة عيسى السلمان اتصل بالإذاعة خلال حديث الممرضة ونقل عن الوزير اهتمامه الشديد بالشكوى وقراره بزيارته الأسبوع المقبل. 
 

   سيكون ناشر "الغد" ورئيس مجلس إدارتها الزميل محمد عليان من أبرز المتحدثين في المؤتمر الثالث والستين للصحف الذي سيلتئم في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت من السابع إلى العاشر من حزيران (يونيو) المقبل. المؤتمر سيشهد أيضا الاجتماع السابع عشر لمنتدى المحررين، والمعرض العالمي لخدمات المعلومات. ويعد هذا المؤتمر أول لقاء قمة لصحافة العالم يعقد في دولة عربية.
 

   يعكف أحد المستثمرين العرب على رفع دعوى قضائية ضد مستثمرين محليين، للمطالبة باسترداد العربون الذي دفعه والبالغ نحو 23 مليون دينار، لقاء تنفيذ صفقة استحواذ على أحد المصارف، حيث يطالب المستثمر العربي بما دفعه بعد أن فشلت الصفقة.

   تعقد اليوم محكمة بداية جزاء عمان بصفتها الجنائية برئاسة القاضي محمد ظهيرات، جلسة علنية لتلاوة التهم الموجهة للمشتكى عليهم شركة تدقيق الحسابات في قضية جمعية المركز الإسلامي.
 

   نجلا الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس، اللذان يقاضيان حاليا قناة الجزيرة الفضائية أمام القضاء الأردني، أعلنا نيتهما تعيين ناطق إعلامي باسمهما للتواصل مع الإعلام والرد على استفساراته. يشار إلى أن نجلي عباس لا يحضران جلسات المحكمة وينوب عنهما محام.

   ينظم حزب الحركة القومية مساء اليوم الخميس ندوة بعنوان "منع بناء المآذن في سويسرا.. أسباب وتداعيات"، ويتحدث فيها النائب السابق حمزة منصور والدكتور إبراهيم علوش ومحمد حمدان القاق، ويديرها عضو أمانة الحزب يوسف اللداوي.




*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*السبت 23 كانون ثاني 2010م 07 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   أطلقت المؤسسة الأردنية لتطوير المشاريع الاقتصادية بتمويل من الاتحاد الأوروبي برنامج تحديث وتطوير قطاع الخدمات الاردني. المشروع يقدم منحا مالية تصل الى مائة الف يورو ولا تقل عن 25 ألفا، ويهدف الى مساعدة الشركات المحلية لتحسين منتجاتها وخدماتها وخلق فرص عمل جديدة ودعم تصدير أعمالها الى أسواق عالمية.*
*
**   قدرت دائرة الإحصاءات العامة نسبة المتزوجين في الأردن من مجموع السكان بنحو 54.1%، وذلك طبعا في الفئة العمرية 15 عاما فأكثر، علما ان نسبة السكان في الفئة العمرية من 15 الى 64 عاما تصل الى نحو 59% من مجموع السكان البالغ خمسة ملايين و850 ألف مواطن.*
*
**   آخر المؤشرات الإحصائية لدائرة الإحصاءات العامة تشير الى ان معدل الزواج الخام في المملكة يصل الى 10.4 بالألف، فيما يصل معدل الطلاق الخام الى 2.2 بالألف، وقدر متوسط العمر وقت الزواج الاول بـ28.1 عاما.*
*
**   حراك انتخابي ونشاط ملموس تشهده أوساط الجالية العراقية في الاردن تحضيرا للانتخابات التشريعية العراقية المقررة في آذار (مارس) المقبل. عشرات المرشحين العراقيين يزورون عمان ويعقدون لقاءات انتخابية مع عراقيين مقيمين في عمان في محاولة لكسب أصوات الجالية العراقية، التي تقدر اعدادها ما بين 750 ألفا ومليون شخص. ويفتتح في عمان وبعض المدن الاردنية عدد من مراكز الاقتراع للانتخابات العراقية، لتمكين ناخبي هذه الجالية من الإدلاء بأصواتهم.*
*
**   مع تزايد الاهتمام بإنتاج العسل وتربية النحل من قبل مزارعين أردنيين لجأ المركز الوطني للبحث والإرشاد الزراعي إلى إنشاء مختبر لأبحاث النحل في مقره في عين الباشا. وزير الزراعة سعيد المصري يرعى صباح غد الاحد افتتاح هذا المختبر.*
*
**   بدعم من مبادرة الشراكة الشرق الأوسطية يطلق الملتقى الإنساني لحقوق المرأة والاتحاد النسائي الاردني بعد غد الاثنين مذكرة الإصلاح القانوني، وذلك ضمن مشروع "متحدات من أجل المساواة القانونية".*
*
**   بمناسبة اليوم الوطني لجمهورية سيريلانكا يقيم السفير السيرلانكي في عمان حفل استقبال في فندق كراون بلازا في الرابع من الشهر المقبل.* 
*
**   فرض أحد البنوك التجارية رسما مقداره 7 دنانير على أحد المواطنين لقاء استخدامه الصراف الآلي لهذا البنك لسحب مبلغ مائة دينار فقط، بينما هو زبون لبنك تجاري آخر. المواطن تفاجأ بالرسوم، ويعتزم تقديم شكوى خطية بحق البنك إلى البنك المركزي.*
*
**   أبلغ وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والإتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف "الغد" أنه سيبلغ ديوان المحاسبة عن أي خرق حكومي لمدونة السلوك التي تحدد شكل العلاقة بين الحكومة والمؤسسات الإعلامية. من جانب آخر ألغى الشريف سفره إلى القاهرة للمشاركة في أعمال مؤتمر وزراء الإعلام العرب الذي ينعقد تحت مظلة جامعة الدول العربية. إلغاء سفر الشريف يأتي في ظل إلتزامه بحضور جلسات مجلس الوزراء التي بدأت أمس وتنتهي اليوم والتي سيتم فيها مناقشة الخطط المستقبلية للوزارات الحكومية تمهيدا لرفعها لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني.*

*


*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأحد 24 كانون ثاني 2010م08 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   من المتوقع أن يصل مساء اليوم الأحد إلى عمان أشقاء الدكتور محمد أمين النمرات الذي توفي بالسعودية الاسبوع الماضي في ظروف غامضة، بعد فترة اعتقال في سجونها ، بحسب مصدر مقرب من ذوي المتوفى الذي أشار أيضا إلى عدم توفر المعلومات حول أسباب الوفاة. ورجح المصدر ذاته لـ "الغد" إتمام إجراءات دفن جثمان النمرات في السعودية.*

*   يلتقي رئيس ديوان التشريع والرأي الوزير هشام التل والمستشار السياسي لرئيس الوزراء الزميل سميح المعايطة والمستشار الإعلامي للرئيس الزميل عبدالله أبو رمان مع أعضاء اللجنة المكلفة من ائتلاف الصحف والمواقع الإلكترونية. الاجتماع سيجري في ديوان التشريع في الثانية عشرة ظهر اليوم. الزميل المعايطة كان صرح، في وقت سابق، لموقع "عمون" بأن الحكومة لا تفكر بالمساس بالحريات الصحافية. وقال إن "ما تحقق من حرية في وسائل الإعلام الالكترونية نتعامل معه كمنجز نحترمه ونتطلع إلى تعزيزه ما أمكن".*

*   تفاقمت الخلافات داخل مجلس نقابة الأطباء على خلفية انتخابات اللجنة الفرعية للنقابة في إربد، فلم يسفر الاجتماع الذي عقده المجلس الخميس الماضي للنظر في الطعن المقدم بالانتخابات عن حل للخلاف، وإنما عززه حيث اجتمع سبعة اعضاء من المجلس، وقرروا قبول الطعن واعادة الانتخابات، في حين رفض خمسة اعضاء، بمن فيهم النقيب ذلك، واعتبروا القرار غير شرعي.*

*   بينت نقابة اطباء الاسنان انه بموجب الاتفاقية التي وقعتها مؤخرا مع الجمعية الأردنية للتأمينات الصحية والاتحاد الأردني لشركات التأمين وتحت رعاية المؤسسة العامة للضمان الإجتماعي، ستعتمد لائحة الأجور الطبية لعام (1999) بحدها الأدنى. وستجرى في نهاية العام (2010)، وفق الاتفاقية، إعادة دراسة لائحة الأجور من قبل لجنة مشتركة من النقابة والجمعية لاعتمادها للعام 2011.*

*   جلستا مجلس الوزراء اللتان عقدتا برئاسة رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي خلال اليومين الماضيين استغرقتا 15 ساعة. الجلسة الاولى استغرقت 6 ساعات، والثانية 9 ساعات. وقد ناقش المجلس في الجلستين خطط الحكومة، ومشاريع كل وزارة على حدة، وآفاق عملها، والعقبات التي تعترضها، وكيفية معالجتها.*

*   شهد ملتقى "سيادة القانون وظاهرة التوترات الاجتماعية" الذي اختتمت فعالياته أول من أمس في البحر الميت حضوراً استثنائياً جمع ثلاثة رؤساء وزراء سابقين وهم رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري، عبد الرؤوف الروابدة، معروف البخيت، وعدداً من القيادات الأمنية (مديري الأمن العام والدرك) وسياسيين وإعلاميين، من سائر الألوان السياسية، وكذلك حضر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين د. عبد اللطيف عربيات وعبد الهادي الفلاحات، ما جعل الحوار ساخناً وصريحاً، مقارنةً بندوات وحوارات تقيمها مؤسسات رسمية أو شبه رسمية تتسم بالحذر والتحفظ، فيما حضر من الوزراء الحاليين فقط وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة.*

*   لقيت مداخلة مدير الأمن العام في الملتقى نفسه، وما اتسمت به من صراحة شديدة في طرح أسباب التوترات الاجتماعية خلال صيف العام 2009، ومسؤولية الجانبين الأمني والسياسي، إشادة واسعة من أغلب الحضور.

**   وفي الملتقى، كشف مدير وحدة الاستطلاعات في مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية، د. محمد المصري، أنّ أغلبية العينة الوطنية، في استطلاع أجراه المركز، تثق بالعشيرة أكثر من الدولة، ما شكّل مفاجأة للحضور!*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الثلاثاء 26 كانون ثاني 2010م10 صفر 1431 هـ

*
   الناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة العراقية علي الدباغ يقوم يوم غد الأربعاء بزيارة إلى الأردن بدعوة من وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف، حيث يجري الدباغ مع الشريف مباحثات لتعزيز سبل التعاون الثنائي في المجال الإعلامي بين البلدين. الشريف وجه رقاع الدعوة لعدد من الصحافيين لحضور مأدبة غذاء يقيمها على شرف الدباغ يوم الخميس.
 

   المفوض السامي للأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين انطونيو غوتيريس، أشاد في مقابلة نشرت في العدد الأخير من مجلة "آفاق المستقبل" التي تصدر عن مركز الإمارات للدراسات والبحوث الاستراتيجية بالأردن لاستضافته اللاجئين العراقيين، وقال إن الأردن كان بمنتهى الكرم في استقباله وتعاونه مع اللاجئين العراقيين. وأكد أن الأردن أبدى صبرا ولم يتسبب بإحداث مضايقات أو أي ضغوط بقصد إجبارهم على العودة اضطرارا، لافتا إلى أن ذلك كله جرى "رغم أن المجتمع الدولي لم يقدم الدعم المطلوب" للعراقيين.
 

   تعرضت الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للسكان الدكتورة رائد القطب إلى وعكة صحية أخذت على إثرها إجازة طويلة، وذلك عقب الاحتفال الرسمي لإطلاق وثيقة سياسات الفرصة السكانية الذي عقد مؤخرا برعاية رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي.
 

   أصدر وزير الصحة د.نايف الفايز الأسبوع الماضي تعميما على جميع مديري الصحة والمسؤولين في وزارته بعدم الإدلاء بأي تصريحات صحافية وحصرها به وبالمركز الإعلامي في الوزارة، جاء ذلك عقب صدور تصريحات "غير دقيقة" من مديري الوزارة، حسبما جاء في التعميم.

   ناشدت نقابة المهندسين الزراعيين الحكومة في مذكرة رفعها نقيبها عبدالهادي الفلاحات إلى رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي امس إطلاق سراح الدكتور الصيدلاني إياد قنيبي الذي قالت المذكرة إنه موقوف منذ الخامس عشر من الشهر الحالي. الفلاحات بيّن في المذكرة أن ذوي قنيبي راجعوا النقابة وطلبوا منها مساعدتهم للعمل على إطلاق سراح ابنهم.
 

   كشفت مصادر حكومية لـ"الغد" عن تأجيل موعد انعقاد اجتماع اللجنة التوجيهية لمشروع ناقل البحرين (الأحمر ـ الميت) المشترك بين الأردن والسلطة الفلسطينية وإسرائيل، والذي كان مقررا انعقاده أمس بالأردن إلى إشعار آخر لم يتحدد بعد. المصادر بينت أن "تحفظ" الجانب الإسرائيلي وعدم وصول رده بالقبول على موقع انعقاد الاجتماع الذي كان مقررا في الأردن بناء على الجدول الدوري، حتى ساعة متأخرة من أمس، كان السبب في إرجاء الاجتماعات التي كانت مقررة بإشراف البنك الدولي. ومن المفترض، وفق المواعيد التي كانت تحددت في وقت سابق، أن تجتمع الأطراف الثلاثة مع مختلف الجهات الممولة لدراسات المشروع إلى جانب الشركات المنفذة للدراسات في لاهاي اليوم. 

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأربعاء 2-11 صفر 1431 هـ7 كانون ثاني 2010م

*
*   أوعز سمو الأمير رعد بن زيد رئيس المجلس الأعلى لشؤون الأشخاص المعوقين لإدارة المجلس بمتابعة قضية أحد الموظفين، من ذوي الإعاقة، الملتحق بمقاعد الدراسة الجامعية في جامعة العلوم التطبيقية، لشموله بالإعفاء الدراسي، أسوة بغيره من ذوي الإعاقة. جاء ذلك خلال رعاية الأمير رعد أمس افتتاح الشركة المتعددة للتسويق الإعلامي، والتي وظفت عددا من ذوي الإعاقة.*
*
**   مصدر في المجلس الاقتصادي الاجتماعي أسرّ لـ"زواريب" بوجود توجه للتنسيب بأسماء جديدة لعضوية المجلس، تمثل غرف الصناعة والتجارة، التي شهدت مؤخرا انتخابات وتغييرا في مجالس إداراتها.* 
*
**   غرفة التجارة تعد دراسة عن شركة الأمن الغذائي الحكومية لتقييم أثرها في السوق. أحد المكاتب الاستشارية يعد هذه الدراسة بتكليف من "الغرفة".
* 
*
**   استعرض وفد من الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية الدولية USAID أمام مسؤولي وزارة المياه والري برامج الوكالة المعدة للعام 2010، والمعنية بخدمة قطاع المياه الأردني. جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع عقد صباح أمس في مبنى وزارة المياه والري.*
*
**   أطلق قبل أيام موقع إلكتروني خاص بالرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس، يتضمن أبوابا متنوعة، تتناول السيرة الذاتية والمؤلفات ومحطات من تاريخ أبو مازن، إضافة الى أخبار وأنشطة الرئيس.*
*
**   تعهد رئيس اتحاد نقابات العمال مازن المعايطة، في اتصال مع "الغد" أمس بتعيين المواطن رشيد شعبان، سائقا في الاتحاد، بعد أن نشرت الصحيفة قضيته قبل أيام تحت عنوان "مواطن يطلب عملا".*
*
**   34 صحافيا قدموا طلبات للظفر بمنح المعهد الأردني للإعلام للحصول على الماجستير في الإعلام والصحافة. المتقدمون يتنافسون على 20 مقعدا لدراسة الماجستير في المعهد.*
*
**   قدم العين عبد الحافظ مرعي الكعابنة إشهارا بذمته المالية أمام دائرة إشهار الذمة في وزارة المالية، وذلك بعد تجديد تعيينه عضوا في مجلس الأعيان.*
*
**   طالب حزب الوسط الإسلامي رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي باتخاذ "إجراءات" بحق شركات الاتصالات، التي ترسل "رسائل تحمل نكاتا خاصة للمتزوجين، أو تمرر اتصالات تعرض الحب على الهاتف". ودعا الحزب الجهات المسؤولة للتصدي "بحزم" لهذه الممارسات.*
*
**   توجه نحو 25 من أهالي المعتقلين الأردنيين في الخارج إلى مقر محافظة العاصمة ظهر أمس، بعيد انتهاء مؤتمر صحافي عقدته المنظمة العربية لحقوق الإنسان حول قضايا المعتقلين، وذلك لتقديم طلب لتنفيذ اعتصام يوم الاثنين في عمان، في خطوة احتجاجية على عدم تجاوب الحكومة مع مطالب أهالي المعتقلين في سورية والسعودية والعراق وأميركا. يذكر أن المؤتمر الذي عقد بمقر المنظمة شهد توافد عشرات من أهالي المعتقلين.*
*
**   جريدة الأهالي الأسبوعية، الناطقة باسم حزب الشعب الديمقراطي "حشد"، تعقد حلقة نقاشية اقتصادية "في أزمة الاقتصاد الأردني: الناتج المحلي الإجمالي واتجاهات مكوناته ونموه". هذه الندوة الشهرية هي الثالثة التي تعقدها الجريدة حول السياسات النقدية والسياسات المالية.*



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الثلاثاء 2 شباط 2010م 0 17 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   بمحض السهو، سقط اسم وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام د. نبيل الشريف من خبر لقاء رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي، أول من أمس، رؤساءَ تحرير صحف يومية والذي نشرته "الغد" في عددها الصادر أمس.

**   عمال مصنع في الظليل بمحافظة الزرقاء، من الجنسية السيريلانكية، اعتصموا اول من امس في المصنع، للمطالبة بالكشف عن مصير عاملة من الجنسية ذاتها كانت اختفت منذ مساء السبت الماضي. المعلومات الأمنية التي وصلت "الغد" تشير إلى أن هذه العاملة كانت خرجت من منزلها في الظليل مساء السبت لشراء بعض الحاجيات، لكنها لم تعد إليه، وان البحث عنها ما يزال جاريا. 

**   يشارك وفد من اتحاد الصحفيين العرب في الرقابة على انتخابات نقابة الصحفيين الفلسطينيين، المقرر إجراؤها في العاشر من الشهر الحالي في رام الله. وفد الاتحاد، ومقر أمانته العامة القاهرة، سيصل عمان الأحد المقبل في طريقه إلى رام الله. 

**   تلقت نقابة الصحفيين الأردنيين الدعوة للمشاركة بالمؤتمر العام للاتحاد الدولي للصحفيين في مدريد في الفترة من 24 – 27 أيار (مايو) المقبل. المؤتمر القادم يقر سياسات الاتحاد للمرحلة المقبلة، إضافة إلى انتخابه لهيئة إدارية ولجنة تنفيذية جديدتين للاتحاد. وكانت عمان استضافت في تشرين الأول (أكتوبر) الماضي الاجتماع الإقليمي للاتحاد الدولي للصحفيين في العالم العربي والشرق الأوسط. 

**   مواطن من ضاحية الياسمين شكا اول من امس إلى ديوان المظالم فرض شركة الكهرباء الوطنية عليه رسما بقيمة 1300 دينار، مساهمة بثمن وحدة تغذية للمنطقة. المواطن، الذي كان تقدم بطلب تركيب عداد كهرباء لمنزله، فوجئ بالمبلغ المطلوب، مؤكدا في شكواه انه يدفع الضرائب والرسوم للحكومة، والتي عليها توفير البنى التحتية من ماء وكهرباء وغيرها. المواطن الغاضب رد على إصرار الشركة بتهديدها بمقاضاتها للمطالبة بالحصول على جزء من عائد استثمار وحدة التغذية التي سيساهم بها!

**   6.8 مليون دينار من فئة خمسة قروش "الشلن" هي حجم النقد المتداول من هذه الفئة حتى 31\12\2009. هذه المعلومة ذكرها البنك المركزي، في رد له على استفسارات "الغد" حول تراجع القيمة الشرائية لفئة "الشلن" ونشرت الأسبوع الماضي. الرد حمل تفاصيل طريفة لم تنشر، منها أن قطر الخمسة قروش هو 26 ملم، ووزنه 5 غرامات، والسماكة 1.41 ملم، ويتكون بشكل أساسي من الفولاذ المطلي بالنيكل. 

**   بعد ثلاثة أشهر حصل الطالب الأردني محمد العمري، الذي تخرج من إحدى الجامعات الماليزية وطرحت قضيته "الغد"، على معادلة لشهادته من وزارة التعليم العالي. المعادلة عادة ما تتطلب شهرا الى شهر ونصف، للتأكد من سلامة الشهادة، بيد ان حالة هذا الطالب جاءت "مختلفة قليلا، كونه لم يقدم كافة الأوراق المطلوبة عندما تقدم للمعادلة في المرة الاولى"، بحسب مصدر في وزارة التعليم العالي.

**   مثّل رئيس الجمعية الأردنية للمعالجة اللبية الدكتور إبراهيم أبو طاحون الأردن في اجتماع المنتدى العالمي الأوروبي للمعالجة اللبية السنية، الذي اختتم مؤخرا في سويسرا.* 

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأربعاء 3 شباط 2010م18 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   التقى رئيس مجلس النقباء نقيب المحامين أحمد طبيشات مساء أمس رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي في مقر الرئاسة. وناقش الرفاعي وطبيشات مواضيع تخص نقابة المحامين والنقابات المهنية، حيث تطرقا في جلستهما إلى مواضيع أخرى من بينها إمكانية التوصل إلى اتفاق للإفراج عن النقابي الموقوف في سجن الجويدة سلمان المساعيد.

**   أحد الأحزاب الوسطية حضر عنه، خلال لقاء وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة ببعض الأحزاب صباح أمس، أربعة من ممثلي قيادة الحزب، من دون الأمين العام! المشكلة أن الممثلين الأربعة لهذا الحزب حرصوا على الإدلاء بمداخلات في اللقاء، وعدم الاكتفاء بمداخلة واحدة للممثل عن الحزب! 

**   كان لافتا خلال لقاء وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة بممثلي الأحزاب السياسية اقتراح من أحد الحزبيين، على شكل مطالبة للحكومة، بتمويل حملات المرشحين الحزبيين للانتخابات النيابية من خزينة الدولة. طبعا هذا الاقتراح لم يناقش من قبل الوزير المعايطة أو أي من الحزبيين.

**   شرعت دائرة الإحصاءات العامة في تنفيذ مسح "تقييم وتتبع مستويات القرائية في الأردن للعام 2010"، وذلك بغرض توفير بيانات حول مستوى معرفة القراءة والكتابة والأمية، وتحديد القضايا ذات الأهمية لتطوير سياسات التعليم وتوفير قاعدة بيانات تخدم السياسات الوطنية بالتعاون مع المركز الوطني لتنمية الموارد البشرية ومكتب اليونسكو في عمان.

**   تتبع وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية آلية متشددة في التواصل مع وسائل الإعلام المحلية وتزويدهم بأخبارها، من خلال حصرها بالمراسلات المكتوبة للرد عليها بالآلية ذاتها! إلى جانب التعميم على مديري المديريات في الوزارة بعدم التصريح إلى أي من الصحافيين.

**   تواصل إحدى وكالات شركات الإلكترونيات حملة للترويج لأجهزة كاميرات لـ"بصمة العين" في مختلف مديريات وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية، بغرض اعتمادها بدلا من أجهزة ختم الدوام التقليدية. وكان صندوق المعونة الوطنية من بين المديريات التي رفضت اقتناءها بحسب مصادر مطلعة، في حين اعتمدت مديرية مكافحة التسول الجهاز قبل نحو شهرين، لضبط وتوثيق معلومات المتسولين.

**   تحتفل السفارة الإيرانية في عمان يوم الخميس بعد المقبل بالعيد الوطني والذكرى الواحدة والثلاثين للثورة الإسلامية في إيران. وبهذه المناسبة وجه القائم بأعمال سفارة الجمهورية الإيرانية ناصر كنعاني رقاع الدعوة الى عدد من السياسيين والإعلاميين.

**   تقيم المؤسسة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي يوم الخميس المقبل وتحت رعاية وزيري العمل إبراهيم العموش والصحة نايف الفايز احتفالية على هامش توقيع اتفاقيات التأمين الصحي بين مقدمي الخدمة الطبية ومتلقيها في القطاع الصحي الخاص، ورفعها إلى هيئة التأمين والرؤية المستقبلية للمؤسسة للمساهمة في توسعة الشمول بالتأمين الصحي.*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 4 شباط 2010م19 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   يتوقع أن تكمل وزارة التعليم العالي خلال شهرين عملية تطوير وتأهيل الأرشيف الإلكتروني لمديرية معادلة الشهادات في الوزارة، للتسهيل على المراجعين وتجاوز السلبيات السابقة. وتم حتى الآن إضافة بيانات قديمة إلى نظام الأرشيف الجديد وتوثيقها وتصنيفها تمهيدا لربطها بالأرشيف الجديد ليشمل السنوات السابقة لعام 2002، وحتى العام 1997.
**   عين وزير التعليم العالي وليد المعاني قبل أيام المدير السابق لوحدة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الأردنية ومدير القبول والتسجيل الموحد د. غالب الحوراني مديرا لدائرة القبول الموحد في وزارة التعليم العالي، وكلف بتطوير عملية القبول الموحد للجامعات عبر الوزارة، والتي يتوقع لها أن تطرق باب الإلكترونية عبر الإنترنت اعتبارا من الدورة الصيفية المقبلة.
**   الجامعة الأردنية تقيم اليوم الخميس يوما وظيفيا بمشاركة العديد من المؤسسات والشركات، ولكافة التخصصات والقطاعات. هذه الشركات تتمكن خلال المعرض من عرض فرص العمل المتوفرة لديها على الطلبة وتسويق برامجها وخدماتها في هذا الإطار.
**   توفيت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي الفتاة الثانية التي كانت برفقة شقيقتها وأخيهما (سائق السيارة) إثر حادث التصادم الذي وقع بين مركبتهم ومركبة وزير الأشغال العامة د. محمد عبيدات في الحادي عشر من الشهر الحالي.
**   مدير مراقبة الأسواق في وزارة الصناعة والتجارة حسونة محيلان طلب من نقيب تجار الألبسة والأقمشة صلاح حميدان تقديم دراسة حول مطالب أصحاب محلات الألبسة بتحديد موعد للتنزيلات على بضائع محلاتهم. المدير التقى أمس بالنقيب وبحثا هذا الأمر، علما بأن التنزيلات ليس لها موعد محدد متفق عليه. 
**   يعد برنامج تحديث وتطوير قطاع الخدمات في الأردن، المنفذ من المؤسسة الأردنية لتطوير المشاريع الاقتصادية بتمويل من الاتحاد الأوروبي لتقديم منح مالية تصل الى حد مائة ألف يورو لتطوير مشاريع في هذا القطاع من البرامج الحيوية المهمة. وفي هذا السياق، تعقد المؤسسة مع جمعية المستشارين والمدربين الإداريين ورشة تعريفية بقطاع الاستشارات الثلاثاء المقبل للتعريف بالبرنامج واستقبال الراغبين بالاستفادة من تمويله.
**   مناشدة "مدفوعة الثمن" عبر إعلان في الصحف المحلية، وجهتها النقابة العامة لأصحاب الباصات الأردنية وشركات النقل السياحي وشركات التأجير لرئيس الوزراء والحكومة، باستثناء كافة وسائط النقل العام من قرار الحكومة بوقف العمل بالضريبة المقطوعة على المركبات، وإعادتها على كافة المركبات والعمل على تخفيضها وصولا الى إلغائها نهائيا، في مقابل إعادة النظر في جميع الضرائب المفروضة على المركبات، وبخاصة ما يعرف بضريبة الـ 5% الواردة في قانون الضريبة الجديد الذي "يؤدي الى إرهاق المشغل والمستثمر وينعكس بالتالي على المواطن"، كما قال الإعلان.
**   قرر وزير العمل الدكتور إبراهيم العموش مؤخرا وقف جميع المكافآت والحوافز التي تصرف لموظفي الوزارة من جميع المشاريع والمخصصات اعتبارا من الأول من الشهر المقبل. وبرر الوزير قراره بأن الوزارة رفعت الى رئاسة الوزراء تعليمات منح المكافآت والحوافز لموظفي الوزارة.* 

*


*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأثنين 8 شباط 2010م - 23 صفر 1431 هـ


*
*   يزور خبير من صندوق النقد الدولي في السابع عشر من الشهر الحالي دائرة ضريبة الدخل والمبيعات، وذلك للاطلاع على تطبيق قانون ضريبة الدخل المؤقت الجديد.*
*
**   يتوقع أن يقر مجلس الوزراء قريبا نظام الصحافيين العاملين في وكالة الانباء الاردنية، على ان يتم العمل بالمشروع اعتبارا من مطلع حزيران (يونيو) المقبل. وحسب مصدر مطلع، فإن نظام صحافيي وكالة "بترا" سيمنح الصحافي الممارس للمهنة علاوة اساسية بنسبة من الراتب الاساسي على النحو الآتي، الفئة الاولى 76% والثانية 55% والثالثة 60%.* 
*
**   مصدر وزاري أوضح لـ "زواريب" ان الاجتماع الاستثنائي لمجلس الوزراء الذي عقد عند الثامنة من صباح امس، الذي خصص لبحث قضية نتائج التوجيهي، لم يكن الاول من نوعه الذي يعقد في مثل هذا التوقيت. اغلب اجتماعات الرئيس، ومنها اجتماعات لمجلس الوزراء، تعقد عند الثامنة صباحا.*
*
**   رغم قرار وزارة التربية والتعليم ومديرية تربية عمان بتأخير دوام المدارس صباح امس لمدة ساعة، حتى التاسعة صباحا تحسبا من الصقيع والجليد، فإن أغلب الطلبة حضروا الى المدارس في الموعد المعتاد! لأنهم –ببساطة- لم يعرفوا بقرار الوزارة، الذي بث في وقت متأخر من مساء السبت رغم ان توقعات الأرصاد الجوية بتشكل الصقيع والجليد معروفة منذ يومين! حتى الصحف المحلية لم تعرف اغلبها ولم تنشر خبر قرار التربية بتأخير الدوام لعدم وصوله إليها.*
*
**   أكد مصدر مطلع في وزارة العمل أن وزير العمل د.إبراهيم العموش قد يلجأ الى تغيير أعضاء لجنة النظر في استقدام واستخدام العمال الوافدين في الوزارة. المصادر ذاتها أشارت إلى أن التغيير "يعد ملحّا حاليا".*
*
**   تعقد لجنة عمال المياومة في وزارة الزراعة مؤتمرا صحافيا ظهر اليوم الاثنين في مجمع النقابات المهنية للحديث حول تطورات أزمة فصل عمال المياومة، والخلاف مع وزير الزراعة سعيد المصري مع اللجنة. ومن المقرر أن ينفذ العمال اعتصاما جديدا ظهر غد الثلاثاء أمام دار رئاسة الوزراء للمطالبة بعودة العمال.* 
*
**   يحاضر أمين عام حزب الجبهة الأردنية الموحدة أمجد المجالي في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الاثنين، تحت عنوان "القضايا الوطنية الراهنة"، وذلك في مقر الجمعية الاردنية للعلوم والثقافة بدابوق، ويدير الندوة الوزير الاسبق الدكتور عبدالحافظ الشخانبة.*
*
**   يقيم مركز الحسين للسرطان، بالتعاون مع مؤسسة الحسين للسرطان والبرنامج الأردني للكشف المبكر عن سرطان الثدي نشاطات توعوية وتثقيفية مستمرة لرفع الوعي بين النساء. وتخصص الحملة محطة توعوية في ركن خاص من "ستي مول" الخميس المقبل، حيث تستقبل المواطنين الراغبين في معرفة المزيد عن أهمية الكشف المبكر وبرنامج الرعاية الصحية في المؤسسة وبرنامج عيادة الإقلاع عن التدخين في المركز.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الثلاثاء 9 شباط 2010م - 24 صفر 1431 هـ

*
   وزير المالية محمد أبو حمور غادر أمس إلى الكويت، حيث يوقع اليوم الثلاثاء اتفاقية قرض للأردن بقيمة 20 مليون دينار كويتي (نحو 40 مليون دينار أردني)، يقدمها الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية الاقتصادية العربية. أبو حمور يشارك أيضا في الكويت في اجتماع وزراء المالية العرب.

   قرر نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي نقل مدير الرقابة الداخلية المحافظ رائد سامي العدوان مديرا لمديرية التنمية المحلية، وتعيين المحافظ ثامر ادميثان المجالي مديرا للرقابة الداخلية.   مسؤول ملف الأردن في البنك الدولي الهادي العربي يتواجد في عمان حاليا، ويغادرها بعد يومين. العربي، الذي يقيم في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت وهو مسؤول عن ملف التعاون بين البنك الدولي والمملكة، يلتقي بعدد من المسؤولين خلال زيارته لعمان.

   نقيب المهندسين الزراعيين عبد الهادي الفلاحات احتج رسميا أمام مجلس النقباء، على طريقة دعوته لحضور اجتماع المجلس أول من أمس، الأمر الذي دفعه للاعتذار عن حضور الاجتماع. الفلاحات اعتبر، في مذكرة بعثها لرئيس المجلس، انه من "غير اللائق" الاتصال عند العاشرة ليلا قبل يوم واحد من اجتماع مجلس النقباء لدعوة نقيب للاجتماع.

   طالب صحافيو إربد، في حفل تكريم لهم إقامه المركز الاستشاري التقني أمس، رئيس بلدية اربد عبدالرؤوف التل إطلاق اسم الزميل الكاتب الراحل جورج حداد على احد شوارع المدينة تكريما لسيرته وعطائه.

   عدد من سكان منطقة حي المدينة الرياضية يطالبون بترحيل مجموعة من مربي الأغنام، ممن يتواجدون بمواشيهم في قطعة ارض مهجورة بالمنطقة، ويتسببون بانتشار روائح كريهة وتشكيل مكرهة صحية وبيئية. المواطنون قدموا شكوى لمتصرف لواء الجامعة من دون اتخاذ أي إجراء تنفيذي تجاهها.



 *
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 11 شباط 2010م26 صفر 1431 هـ

*
   الزميلان سميح المعايطة المستشار السياسي لرئيس الوزراء، وعبدالله أبو رمان المستشار الإعلامي للرئيس، رافقا رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي في زيارته القصيرة التي قام بها أمس إلى سورية، والتقى خلالها الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد ورئيس الوزراء السوري محمد ناجي عطري.

   علمت "زواريب" أن الحكومة باتت تتجه بصورة قاطعة إلى عدم رفع سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلي، بخلاف ما كان مقررا في ميزانية العام 2010، التي كانت تقضي برفع الدعم عن أسطوانة الغاز خلال نيسان (أبريل) المقبل، ما يعني رفع سعرها من 6.5 دينار حاليا، إلى 9.75 دينار.

   الأجهزة الأمنية والشرطة ما تزال تفرض طوقا امنيا مشددا على منطقة اللبن جنوب شرق عمان منذ نحو عشرة أيام، للبحث عن عدد من المطلوبين للقضاء. كذلك فضت هذه الأجهزة طوقا أمنيا آخر على منطقة أخرى قريبة للبحث عن نحو 20 مطلوبا، أغلبهم متورطون في قضايا المخدرات. 


   اكتفى الناطق باسم الحكومة وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام، في رده على تساؤلات الصحافيين حول شعار الحكومة بترشيد النفقات في ظل تسجيل تعيينات بمنصب مفوض بسلطة إقليم العقبة برواتب تصل إلى 3500 دينار للواحد، بالقول إن الحكومة "تسير في سياسة ضبط الإنفاق".

   63% من المشاركين في استطلاع "غير علمي"، ينفذه الموقع الإلكتروني لـ"الغد"، اعتبروا أن أزمة التوجيهي الأخيرة تستحق إقالة وزير التربية والتعليم، باعتباره صاحب المسؤولية فيما حدث. فيما لم يحمل 35% من المشاركين، الذين بلغ عددهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من فتح الاستطلاع قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط نحو خمسة آلاف زائر لموقع الصحيفة، الوزير المسؤولية ولم يطالبوا باستقالته. 2% فقط من المصوتين أجابوا بـ"لا ادري".

   كشف فريق مختص من وزارة البيئة وجهات معنية أخرى على احد المصانع الكيماوية في منطقة الموقر، كان مواطنو المنطقة اشتكوا من وجوده بينهم ومن آثار بيئية وصحية سلبية عليهم. الفريق المختص رفع تقريرا للحكومة والجهات المختصة أوصى فيه باتخاذ إجراءات لتصويب بعض السلبيات الناتجة عن المصنع.

   حزب الوسط الإسلامي يعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا بعد غد السبت لإعلان نتائج انتخابات شورى الحزب، التي انتهت مؤخرا. دورة مجلس شورى الوسط الإسلامي تستمر اربع سنوات، ويضم 50 عضوا.

   عدد من معلمي التربية الرياضية، من العاملين في وزارة التربية والتعليم على نظام الإضافي منذ أكثر من سنتين، طالبوا الوزارة بتعيينهم بشكل رسمي، خاصة في ظل توفر عدة شواغر في التربية لهذا التخصص.

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجمعة 12 شباط 2010م - 27 صفر 1431 هـ

*
   الزميلان سميح المعايطة المستشار السياسي لرئيس الوزراء، وعبدالله أبو رمان المستشار الإعلامي للرئيس، رافقا رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي في زيارته القصيرة التي قام بها أمس إلى سورية، والتقى خلالها الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد ورئيس الوزراء السوري محمد ناجي عطري.

   علمت "زواريب" أن الحكومة باتت تتجه بصورة قاطعة إلى عدم رفع سعر أسطوانة الغاز المنزلي، بخلاف ما كان مقررا في ميزانية العام 2010، التي كانت تقضي برفع الدعم عن أسطوانة الغاز خلال نيسان (أبريل) المقبل، ما يعني رفع سعرها من 6.5 دينار حاليا، إلى 9.75 دينار.

   الأجهزة الأمنية والشرطة ما تزال تفرض طوقا امنيا مشددا على منطقة اللبن جنوب شرق عمان منذ نحو عشرة أيام، للبحث عن عدد من المطلوبين للقضاء. كذلك فضت هذه الأجهزة طوقا أمنيا آخر على منطقة أخرى قريبة للبحث عن نحو 20 مطلوبا، أغلبهم متورطون في قضايا المخدرات. 


   اكتفى الناطق باسم الحكومة وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام، في رده على تساؤلات الصحافيين حول شعار الحكومة بترشيد النفقات في ظل تسجيل تعيينات بمنصب مفوض بسلطة إقليم العقبة برواتب تصل إلى 3500 دينار للواحد، بالقول إن الحكومة "تسير في سياسة ضبط الإنفاق".

   63% من المشاركين في استطلاع "غير علمي"، ينفذه الموقع الإلكتروني لـ"الغد"، اعتبروا أن أزمة التوجيهي الأخيرة تستحق إقالة وزير التربية والتعليم، باعتباره صاحب المسؤولية فيما حدث. فيما لم يحمل 35% من المشاركين، الذين بلغ عددهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من فتح الاستطلاع قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط نحو خمسة آلاف زائر لموقع الصحيفة، الوزير المسؤولية ولم يطالبوا باستقالته. 2% فقط من المصوتين أجابوا بـ"لا ادري".

   كشف فريق مختص من وزارة البيئة وجهات معنية أخرى على احد المصانع الكيماوية في منطقة الموقر، كان مواطنو المنطقة اشتكوا من وجوده بينهم ومن آثار بيئية وصحية سلبية عليهم. الفريق المختص رفع تقريرا للحكومة والجهات المختصة أوصى فيه باتخاذ إجراءات لتصويب بعض السلبيات الناتجة عن المصنع.

   حزب الوسط الإسلامي يعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا بعد غد السبت لإعلان نتائج انتخابات شورى الحزب، التي انتهت مؤخرا. دورة مجلس شورى الوسط الإسلامي تستمر اربع سنوات، ويضم 50 عضوا.

   عدد من معلمي التربية الرياضية، من العاملين في وزارة التربية والتعليم على نظام الإضافي منذ أكثر من سنتين، طالبوا الوزارة بتعيينهم بشكل رسمي، خاصة في ظل توفر عدة شواغر في التربية لهذا التخصص.




*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*السبت 13 شباط 2010م - 28 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   أبلغ عضو في اللجنة الحكومية، التي شكلها رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي مؤخرا، لصياغة شروطٍ مرجعيةٍ لتعيين المستشارين الإعلاميين في القطاع الحكومي، أن اللجنة ستضع شروطا لهذه الوظيفة، بحيث يكون المقبول فيها من حملة شهادة البكالوريوس في الصحافة والإعلام، ولديه خبرة طويلة في العمل الإعلامي، وإجادة مهارات الاتصال الجماهيري، على أن يكون متفرّغا لمهمة المستشار.


**   وزير الداخلية نايف القاضي يرفض دعوة الصحافيين العاملين في الصحف اليومية لتغطية أخبار ومناسبات الوزارة، وتحديدا المتعلقة به، وفق ما ذكر مقربون من الوزير أكدوا أن القاضي يكتفي بتغطية هذه الأخبار من قبل وكالة الأنباء الرسمية "بترا" والتلفزيون الأردني. صحافيو اليوميات بصدد تدارس مقاطعة أخبار الوزارة وتقديم شكوى لنقابة الصحفيين.

**   من المتوقع أن يعقد مدير الأمن العام مازن تركي القاضي خلال الأسبوع الحالي مؤتمرا صحافيا، يتحدث فيه عن ملف البؤر الساخنة، التي شنّت عليها حملة أمنية واسعة منذ ما يزيد على شهرين، فضلا عن إنجازات مديرية الأمن العام بشكل عام.

**   اللجنة الوطنية للقانون الدولي والإنساني تستضيف بعد غد الاثنين في مقرها عددا من الصحافيين والكتّاب في حلقة نقاشية حول دور الإعلام في مجال القانون الدولي الإنساني. 

**   مؤسسة ثومسون البريطانية تعلن يوم الأربعاء المقبل عن أسماء الصحافيين الفائزين بجائزة الصحافي المتقصي لعام 2009، وذلك في حفل ترعاه الأميرة ريم علي في فندق الفور سيزونز. 

**   أمانة عمان الكبرى طرحت أول من أمس عطاء لتنفيذ المرحلة الثانية لإنشاء البنية التحتية لحدائق الملك عبد الله الثاني في منطقة المقابلين. المشروع في حزمته الثانية يقام على أرض مساحتها 160 دونما، من مجمل مساحة المشروع الكلية البالغة 505 دونمات.

**   شركة "مياهنا" تحتفل بعيد الشجرة صباح بعد غد الاثنين برعاية وزير المياه والري محمد النجار. الحفل الذي يتضمن زراعة الأشجار، يقام في موقع خزان الياسمين في عمان.


**   بعد فقدانه واختفاء أخباره منذ العام 1987 تقدم شقيق أحد المواطنين، ويدعى إياد محمود بلاطيه، بدعوى قضائية أمام المحكمة الشرعية في الزرقاء، وموضوعها إثبات وفاة المفقود. المحكمة نشرت إعلانا طلبت فيه ممن يعرف أية معلومات عن المفقود الشاب (حين اختفائه) التقدم للمحكمة بالمعلومات عنه، إن كان حيا أو ميتا. 

**   فيما زادت كمية الكهرباء المستهلكة في المملكة لغايات الإنتاج الصناعي من 2715 جيجا واط \ساعة في عام 2005 إلى 3128 جيجا واط عام 2008، كانت الزيادة في استهلاك الكهرباء لغايات منزلية أكبر، ووصلت إلى نحو الضعف، حيث ارتفعت الكمية من 2996 إلى 4459 جيجا واط \ساعة بين العامين المذكورين. ارتفاع حجم الاستهلاك المنزلي له علاقة بتزايد الاعتماد على التدفئة بالكهرباء، وأسباب أخرى.

**   رئيس النادي الدبلوماسي الأردني، سامي قموة، وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية للنادي، يستقبلون مدعويهم اليوم في حفل انطلاق أعمال الأمانة العامة للاتحاد من أجل المتوسط في نادي الملك حسين، كما يحتفون بالأمين العام للاتحاد الدكتور أحمد مساعدة.* 



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأحد 14 شباط 2010م-29 صفر 1431 هـ

*
*   أجل أمين عمان المهندس عمر المعاني لإشعار آخر دعوته لأعضاء مجلس الأمانة إلى مأدبة العشاء، التي كانت مقررة مساء اليوم الأحد في منزله، ضمن جهود الإصلاح بين عضوي المجلس يحيى السعود وعلي الرقاد، بعد شجارهما في مجلس الأمانة الثلاثاء الماضي. المعاني نجح أمس في تحقيق مصالحة بين السعود والرقاد بعد أن جمعهما في منزله، حيث أعلن السعود عن تنازله عن جميع حقوقه القانونية والعشائرية.

**   ينظم ناشطون أردنيون شباب حملة على الموقع الاجتماعي الإلكتروني "فيس بوك"، يعارضون فيها رفع الضرائب والرسوم. الحملة دعت، في هذا السياق، إلى خطوة احتجاجية تنفذ يوم 19 الشهر الحالي، عبر إغلاق الهاتف الخلوي وعدم استخدامه ذلك اليوم.

**   بناء على تعليمات ومطالبة المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء، بدأت عدد من المطاعم، الشعبية وغير الشعبية، بطباعة إرشادات صحية على عبوات وأكياس النايلون المستخدمة في تغليف الساندويشات ومنتجات المطاعم من أغذية. الإرشادات تتحدث عن طرق التخزين الصحية للساندويتشات والمواد الغذائية، وغير ذلك.

**   وكلت عائلة المغدور المهندس بسام القدومي، الذي قضى الأسبوع الماضي في جريمة قتل اتهم فيها شخصان، نقيب المحامين أحمد طبيشات بمتابعة هذه القضية أمام القضاء. 

**   أعلن نقيب الصيادلة الأسبق غالب الصباريني، الذي قاد النقابة منتصف الثمانينيات، اعتزامه الترشح لانتخابات منصب نقيب الصيادلة المقررة في أيار (مايو ) المقبل. الصباريني سبق له أن انتخب نقيبا للصيادلة على مدى دورتين، بين عامي 1983 و1987. 

**   يعقد الاتحاد العام العربي والاتحاد الأردني لشركات التأمين مؤتمرا صحافيا في مقر الاتحاد ظهر بعد غد الثلاثاء، للحديث عن التحضيرات لتنظيم مؤتمر الاتحاد العام العربي للتأمين لدورته 28، الذي تستضيفه عمان تحت الرعاية الملكية، وتحت شعار "صناعة التأمين العربية: اقتصاد آمــن وتنمية شاملة". المؤتمر العام يعقد منتصف أيار (مايو) المقبل بمشاركة غالبية الدول العربية وعدد من الدول الأجنبية.

**   تعقد المنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي صباح غد الاثنين، ورشة عمل تدريبية بعنوان "العدالة الإصلاحية للأحداث، البعد الإجتماعي والقانوني". الورشة تقام على مدى أربعة أيام برعاية وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية في فندق الرويال، وبمشاركة 25 من العاملين في مجال عدالة الأحداث. 

**   ما يزال موظفو وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية ومديرياتها بانتظار الانتهاء من إجراءات نقل المديريات إلى مبنى الوزارة الجديد الكائن في منطقة عرجان. الوزارة كانت أعلنت منذ أشهر أنها تستعد للانتقال تدريجيا إلى المبنى الجديد، ولكن من دون أن يحدث هذا حتى الآن.*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الثلاثاء 16 شباط 2010م - 02 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   يلتقي رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي عند الرابعة من عصر غد الاربعاء رؤساء تحرير الصحف وعددا من الصحافيين والكتاب في لقاء يقام في المركز الثقافي الملكي، يتناول فيه خطط حكومته للتعامل مع المرحلة المقبلة. من المتوقع ان تكون الحكومة قد أقرت قبل اللقاء بالإعلاميين خطط الوزارات والمؤسسات المختلفة استنادا الى كتاب التكليف السامي، والذي وعدت الحكومة برفعه الى جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني.

**   جلسة مجلس الوزراء أمس اعتبرت "استثنائية"، ولن تكون بديلة لجلسة الحكومة العادية اليوم الثلاثاء التي من المقرر ان تنتهي عند الثالثة عصرا، وذلك لالتزام رئيسها ووزرائها بحضور الاحتفال العسكري الكبير، الذي ستقيمه القوات المسلحة عصر اليوم بمناسبة عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني.

**   في خبر يتعلق بإحدى الدوائر الحكومية، والتي لا تتصل بالضرورة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بأسرار بالغة الأهمية والكتمان، أعطى الوزير المعني المعلومة، ولكنّ أصر على عدم نسبتها إليه، بل على لسان مصدر مسؤول، وحين أرادت "الغد" إسنادها من الوزير المسؤول، اكتشفت أنه يغلق هاتفه المحمول لأكثر من 4 ساعات، أما أمين عام الوزارة نفسها، فهو خائف من التصريح بأي شيء ينشر على لسانه. آخر المفارقات أن مدير الدائرة الحكومية المعنية بالتغيير لم يكن يعلم شيئا عن الخبر! 

**   خصصت الحكومة، من خلال وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية، مبلغ 250 ألف دينار منحة مالية لمرة واحدة تقدم لصندوق الأمان لمستقبل الأيتام إحدى مبادرات جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله. المنحة، التي لم تصرف بعد، ستذهب لصالح دعم الأيتام المنتفعين من المنح الدراسية في الجامعات والكليات وبرامج التدريب المهني. 

**   عدد من الإعلاميين والشخصيات الحزبية الأردنية تحضر اليوم حفل زواج ابن رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة "حماس" خالد مشعل في دمشق. مشعل كان وجه دعوات خاصة لعدد من الشخصيات الاردنية لمشاركته فرحته بزفاف نجله البكر وليد. 

**   من المتوقع ان يؤدي 27 صحافيا قسم العضوية لنقابة الصحفيين الاردنيين امام وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال د.نبيل الشريف خلال ايام قليلة. باستكمال عضوية الدفعة الجديدة من الصحافيين يرتفع عدد اعضاء النقابة الى نحو 850 عضوا.

**   بين تقرير أعدته نقابة الصحفيين الاردنيين ان الصحافيات يمثلن ما نسبته 19% من مجمل عدد اعضاء النقابة، حيث بلغ عدد الاعضاء الإناث 154 صحافية. وتعمل 70% من الصحافيات المسجلات في النقابة في الصحف او وكالات الانباء، فيما تتوزع النسبة الباقية منهن على الدوائر الإخبارية في مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون.

**   صحافي أميركي، من صحيفة "النيويورك تايمز"، يتواجد في عمان هذه الايام. الصحافي يعكف على اجراء تحقيق ميداني حول ملف سحب الجنسية، ويلتقي لهذه الغاية مسؤولين رسميين وفعاليات سياسية وأهلية. 

**   الهيئة الادارية لجمعية "غابتي" تقوم يوم السبت المقبل بإشهار الجمعية، التي تهدف إلى دعم إنشاء الغابات الحرجية ونشر ثقافة الغابات وحمايتها وتطويرها. وترعى حفل الإشهار في فندق شيراتون عمان سمو الأميرة سناء عاصم.
*



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأربعاء 17 شباط 2010م - 03 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   من المقرر أن يرعى رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي يوم 25 شباط (فبراير) الحالي في مجمع النقابات المهنية يوما مفتوحا لحقوق الإنسان، يتضمن القاء محاضرات لرئيسي الوزراء الأسبقين أحمد عبيدات وعدنان بدران ونشطاء آخرين في حقوق الإنسان. كما توزع في هذا اليوم، الذي تنظمه لجنة الحريات في نقابة المحامين، بحسب مقررها عادل الطراونة نشرات تعرف بحقوق الإنسان التي كفلها الدستور الأردني والقانون. 
*

*   نقابة المهندسين تستكمل السبت المقبل مناقشة وإقرار النظام الداخلي والتأمينين الاجتماعي والصحي ومشروع نظام الخدمات الاجتماعية. الهيئة المركزية للنقابة تواصل السبت عقد اجتماعها الاستثنائي المفتوح في مجمع النقابات لاستكمال مناقشة التعديلات المقترحة.*

*   عدد من المدارس في عمان لجأت الى تنظيم فعاليات لطلابها بمناسبة يوم السرطان العالمي، وذلك من خلال تنظيم أنشطة وزيارات لمركز الحسين للسرطان لمساندة الأطفال المصابين بهذا المرض العضال، إضافة الى توعية الطلبة حول هذا المرض.*

*   في إطار فعاليات دائرة المكتبة الوطنية، ضمن نشاط كتاب الأسبوع، تستضيف المكتبة في مقرها عند السادسة من مساء الأحد المقبل الزميل الصحافي في "الغد" أشرف الراعي للحديث عن كتابه "حق الحصول على المعلومات: دراسة مقارنة". 
*

*   من المتوقع أن يقر المكتب التنفيذي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين في اجتماعه اليوم التقرير السياسي الذي سيعرض في جلسة مجلس شورى الجامعة التي تعقد غدا لإقراره من قبل المجلس.*

*   وزير البيئة حازم ملحس استخدم خلال المؤتمر الصحافي الذي عقده أمس عبارة "السطل المخزوق" للدلالة على هدر الطاقة، حيث دعا الى إعلان حالة الطوارئ لترشيد استهلاك الطاقة.*

*   تأجل، إلى إشعار آخر، اللقاء الذي كان من المقرر أن يجمع مساء اليوم مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي مع عدد من رؤساء تحرير الصحف اليومية ومجموعة من الكتاب والصحافيين. سبب التأجيل هو ارتباط عدد من الصحافيين المدعوين بلقاء يعقده رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي عصر اليوم للإعلان عن خطط الحكومة وبرامجها للمرحلة المقبلة. 
*

*   لوحظ خلال حفل إطلاق دراسة "فقر المرأة في الأردن الخصائص والعمليات المولدة له" التي أعدتها الهيئة التنسيقية للتكافل الاجتماعي في مقر الصندوق الهاشمي يوم أمس، غياب حضور ممثلين عن وزارة التنمية الاجتماعية، ما دعا أمين عام اللجنة الوطنية لشؤون المرأة أسمى خضر إلى التساؤل عن أسباب الغياب، وذلك في الوقت الذي حضر فيه ممثلون عن صندوق المعونة الوطنية وعن هيئات ومنظمات مجتمع معنية بالفقر.*

*   انتخبت الهيئة العامة للجمعية الأردنية لجراحي الدماغ والأعصاب المنبثقة عن نقابة الأطباء أمس الدكتور نصري خوري رئيسا لها. الهيئة الإدارية للجمعية ضمت في عضويتها كلا من د.محمد سماحة، د.إسحق الغانم، د.حسام شريدة، د. هاني عبد العزيز، د.نضال خصاونة ود.توفيق رحال.*



*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 18 شباط 2010م04 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي ظل خلال المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان خطة الحكومة أمس يرسل سلاماته إلى الزملاء الإعلاميين، ولم تفارقه الابتسامة، كما أنه لمعرفته الوثيقة بالصحافيين وتواصله معهم كان يناديهم بأسمائهم. وفي نهاية اللقاء صافحهم جميعا، وعانق بعضهم.*
*
**   نائب رئيس الوزراء رجائي المعشر قال في المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان خطة الحكومة أمس إن إلحاق دائرة المطبوعات بوزارة الثقافة هدفه الكفّ عن النظر إلى هذه الدائرة باعتبارها تقوم بتكميم الأفواه، ومصادرة الكتب الذي قال إن بعضهم يصنفه كـ"عمل قمعي إرهابي".*
*
**   رئيس الوزراء اضطر خلال المؤتمر لـ"قمع" بعض وزرائه عبر الطلب منهم الاختصار في حديثهم، لمصلحة الاستماع إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من الزملاء الصحافيين الذين انهمرت أسئلتهم على الرئيس والفريق الوزاري. الرفاعي لم يستأثر بالإجابة عن كل الأسئلة، بل كان يوزعها بديمقراطية على الوزراء المعنيين..*
*
**   بخلاف ما ذكره الزميل الكاتب محمد الصبيحي من أن المواقع الإلكترونية لم تدع إلى حضور المؤتمر الصحافي، أكد رئيس الوزراء أن المواقع دعيت، عبر مستشاره الإعلامي الزميل عبدالله أبو رمان، وأن هناك ممثلين عنها وعن الصحف الأسبوعية.*
*
**   رئيس الوزراء شدد على أن الحكومة لن تصدر أي قرار يؤثر على المواقع الإلكترونية. وقال إن هذا الأمر ثابت بشكل قطعي كثبوت إجراء الانتخابات النيابية في الربع الأخير من العام الحالي.*
*
**   وزير البلديات علي الغزاوي يبحث اليوم الخميس، خلال زيارة متوقعة له إلى بلدية الرصيفة، استقالة نائب رئيس البلدية جهاد أبو لبة التي قدمها أمس لأسباب غير معلنة. الغزاوي يطلع أيضا على واقع عمل البلدية ومعيقات العمل فيها. مصدر مطلع قال إن الغزاوي سيقوم بسلسلة زيارات ميدانية للبلديات المختلفة.*
*
**   فرق أمانة عمان الكبرى عملت مساء أمس، مستعينة بقوة أمنية، على إزالة جميع البسطات من منطقة وسط البلد. الفرق صادرت أيضا بضائع ومواد كانت معروضة على تلك البسطات، وشملت المصادرة كذلك بضائع لمحال تجارية عمد أصحابها إلى عرضها على الرصيف بمحاذاة أبواب متاجرهم.
* 
*
**   يناقش مجلس التعليم العالي اليوم الخميس أسس القبول للبكالوريس، والتجسير بين الكليات والجامعات للعام الجامعي 2010 و2011. مصادر مقربة من المجلس رجحت لـ "زواريب" أن تطرأ تعديلات على أسس التجسير، لكنها لم توضح ماهية هذه التعديلات.
* 
*
**   انضم موقع "أخبار بلدنا" الإخباري الإلكتروني الى سلسلة المواقع الإلكترونية، والذي يتولى إدارة تحريره الزميل إيهاب سلامة. الموقع، ورابطه الإلكتروني www.baladnanews.com، يقدم نفسه موقعا إخباريا شاملا ومنوعا ومستقلا.*
*
**   ذكرت مصادر مطلعة في وزارة العمل أن وقف الحملة التفتيشية على العمالة الوافدة المخالفة الأسبوع الماضي جاء بسبب وقف وزير العمل د.إبراهيم العموش للمكافآت والحوافز لجميع المشاريع داخل الوزارة، والتي طاولت مفتشي العمل. المصادر ذاتها بينت أن العموش أوقف جميع المكافآت بعد رفعه مشروع نظام جديد للمكافآت الى مجلس الوزراء.*

*
*

----------


## تاج النساء

حضرتها مباشر يسلموا  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

*الجمعة 19 شباط 2010م - 05 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي ظل خلال المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان خطة الحكومة أمس يرسل سلاماته إلى الزملاء الإعلاميين، ولم تفارقه الابتسامة، كما أنه لمعرفته الوثيقة بالصحافيين وتواصله معهم كان يناديهم بأسمائهم. وفي نهاية اللقاء صافحهم جميعا، وعانق بعضهم.*
*
**   نائب رئيس الوزراء رجائي المعشر قال في المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان خطة الحكومة أمس إن إلحاق دائرة المطبوعات بوزارة الثقافة هدفه الكفّ عن النظر إلى هذه الدائرة باعتبارها تقوم بتكميم الأفواه، ومصادرة الكتب الذي قال إن بعضهم يصنفه كـ"عمل قمعي إرهابي".*
*
**   رئيس الوزراء اضطر خلال المؤتمر لـ"قمع" بعض وزرائه عبر الطلب منهم الاختصار في حديثهم، لمصلحة الاستماع إلى أكبر عدد ممكن من الزملاء الصحافيين الذين انهمرت أسئلتهم على الرئيس والفريق الوزاري. الرفاعي لم يستأثر بالإجابة عن كل الأسئلة، بل كان يوزعها بديمقراطية على الوزراء المعنيين..*
*
**   بخلاف ما ذكره الزميل الكاتب محمد الصبيحي من أن المواقع الإلكترونية لم تدع إلى حضور المؤتمر الصحافي، أكد رئيس الوزراء أن المواقع دعيت، عبر مستشاره الإعلامي الزميل عبدالله أبو رمان، وأن هناك ممثلين عنها وعن الصحف الأسبوعية.*
*
**   رئيس الوزراء شدد على أن الحكومة لن تصدر أي قرار يؤثر على المواقع الإلكترونية. وقال إن هذا الأمر ثابت بشكل قطعي كثبوت إجراء الانتخابات النيابية في الربع الأخير من العام الحالي.*
*
**   وزير البلديات علي الغزاوي يبحث اليوم الخميس، خلال زيارة متوقعة له إلى بلدية الرصيفة، استقالة نائب رئيس البلدية جهاد أبو لبة التي قدمها أمس لأسباب غير معلنة. الغزاوي يطلع أيضا على واقع عمل البلدية ومعيقات العمل فيها. مصدر مطلع قال إن الغزاوي سيقوم بسلسلة زيارات ميدانية للبلديات المختلفة.*
*
**   فرق أمانة عمان الكبرى عملت مساء أمس، مستعينة بقوة أمنية، على إزالة جميع البسطات من منطقة وسط البلد. الفرق صادرت أيضا بضائع ومواد كانت معروضة على تلك البسطات، وشملت المصادرة كذلك بضائع لمحال تجارية عمد أصحابها إلى عرضها على الرصيف بمحاذاة أبواب متاجرهم.
* 
*
**   يناقش مجلس التعليم العالي اليوم الخميس أسس القبول للبكالوريس، والتجسير بين الكليات والجامعات للعام الجامعي 2010 و2011. مصادر مقربة من المجلس رجحت لـ "زواريب" أن تطرأ تعديلات على أسس التجسير، لكنها لم توضح ماهية هذه التعديلات.
* 
*
**   انضم موقع "أخبار بلدنا" الإخباري الإلكتروني الى سلسلة المواقع الإلكترونية، والذي يتولى إدارة تحريره الزميل إيهاب سلامة. الموقع، ورابطه الإلكتروني www.baladnanews.com، يقدم نفسه موقعا إخباريا شاملا ومنوعا ومستقلا.*
*
**   ذكرت مصادر مطلعة في وزارة العمل أن وقف الحملة التفتيشية على العمالة الوافدة المخالفة الأسبوع الماضي جاء بسبب وقف وزير العمل د.إبراهيم العموش للمكافآت والحوافز لجميع المشاريع داخل الوزارة، والتي طاولت مفتشي العمل. المصادر ذاتها بينت أن العموش أوقف جميع المكافآت بعد رفعه مشروع نظام جديد للمكافآت الى مجلس الوزراء.*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*السبت 20 شباط 2010م - 06 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ


*
*   نائب رئيس الوزراء د.رجائي المعشر كشف، في المؤتمر الصحافي لرئيس الوزراء وعدد من الوزراء الاربعاء الماضي، توجه الحكومة لبيع المبنى الجديد لدائرة المواصفات والمقاييس، والمقدرة كلفته بنحو 23 مليون دينار، للمساهمة في سد العجز في موازنة الدولة. مختبرات المواصفات والمقاييس ستنتقل، حسب التوجه، الى الجمعية العلمية الملكية للاستفادة من المكان.*
*
**   مثل وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال د.نبيل الشريف الأسبوع الماضي امام مدعي عام عمان، لتقديم إفادته في القضية، التي رفعها على الزميل عبدالهادي المجالي ناشر موقع "اجبد" الإخباري الالكتروني، بتهمة القدح والذم.*
*
**   يعقد رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي ونظيره الفرنسي فرانسوا فيون مؤتمرا صحافيا صباح يوم غد الاحد في دار رئاسة الوزارء. فيون يزور المملكة زيارة رسمية تستمر يومين اعتبارا من اليوم يلتقي خلالها كبار المسؤولين.*
*
**   يلقي رئيس تحرير الغد الزميل موسى برهومة محاضرة بعنوان "الإعلام المستقل رافعة لتجذير الديمقراطية" في الخامسة من مساء اليوم في مركز "شراكة من أجل الديمقراطية" بمدينة مادبا، وسيدير المحاضرة د.مصطفى حمارنة.*
*
**   شركة الأردنية للطيران ستبدأ تشغيل رحلات منتظمة لأسطولها من الطائرات في النصف الثاني من العام الحالي، وذلك بعد انتهاء امتياز شركة "الملكية الاردنية"، اعتبارا من الشهر الحالي. الاردنية للطيران كانت تعتمد فقط تسيير رحلات غير منتظمة حتى الآن.* 
*
**   مركز تمكين للمساعدة القانونية وحقوق الانسان انتهى من إعداد تقرير حول عاملات المنازل في المملكة والانتهاكات التي يتعرضن لها. مديرة المركز ليندا الكلش تعلن نتائج التقرير في مؤتمر صحافي يعقد غدا الاحد في مقر المركز.*
*
**   دائرة ضريبة الدخل والمبيعات تعد لإطلاق حملة إعلامية لترويج القانون المؤقت للضريبة، الذي سرى فعليا منذ بداية العام. مصادر مطلعة قدرت كلفة الحملة بنحو مليون دينار.* 
*
**   جراء قيامها بعمليات تحديث وتطوير لشبكتها لجأت شركة "زين" للاتصالات الخلوية فجر امس الجمعة إلى قطع الاتصالات جزئيا عن شبكتها في عمان وضواحيها ولمدة ثلاث ساعات، كانت اعتذرت وأعلنت عنها لزبائنها مسبقا.*
*
**   يبحث المذيعون الأردنيون الأسبوع المقبل في ايجاد مظلة نقابية للمذيعين المنضوين حاليا تحت لواء جمعية المذيعين الاردنيين. الجمعية تقيم في هذا الإطار يوم الاحد 28 الحالي ملتقاها الرابع للمذيعين في المركز الثقافي الملكي تحت رعاية رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي.*
*
**   الأجهزة الأمنية أعادت مساء أول من أمس ثلاثة أطفال ضلوا طريقهم إلى ذويهم. الأطفال الثلاثة كانوا برفقة أهليهم في نزهة بقرية نجدة في محافظة جرش، حين اختفوا عن أعين ذويهم بين الأشجار الحرجية في المنطقة، ليتبين لاحقا أنهم ضلوا طريقهم بينما كانوا يلهون معا، حيث عثرت عليهم الأجهزة الأمنية في قرية أخرى قرب المنطقة نفسها.
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الأثنين 22 شباط 2010م 08 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ


   رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي فرانسوا فيون قال في كلمته في افتتاح ملتقى الأعمال الأردني الفرنسي أمس، إن معدلات النمو في الأردن "كانت إيجابية، ووصلت العام الماضي الى 3%". فيون استدرك أن هذا الرقم "يثير الغيرة في أوروبا"!. طبعا هذه اللفتة أثارت ضحكات الحضور، وابتسامات بعض المسؤولين الموجودين.

   ملتقى الأعمال الفرنسي الأردني في فندق الشيراتون أمس فاق حضوره عدد المقاعد المتوفرة في القاعة، ما اضطر المنظمين لزيادة عدد المقاعد، ومع ذلك فإن حضورا بقوا واقفين.

   رئيس مجلس إدارة الإذاعة والتلفزيون الزميل صالح القلاب حرص على حضور الملتقى الفرنسي الأردني رغم قدومه إلى الفندق وقاعة المؤتمر على الكرسي المتحرك، نظرا لإصابته منذ أيام بكسر في القدم.

   بعد أن كانت الإمارات متصدرة لعمليات البيع في بورصة عمان نهاية الأسبوع الماضي (بعد الأردنيين)، عادت لتظهر في تعاملات البورصة أمس في مرتبة الصدارة، من حيث الشراء، ليصل مجموع ما قام بشرائه مستثمرون إماراتيون نحو 526 ألف دينار، وتلا ذلك حملة الجنسية الاميركية، حيث اشتروا ما قيمته 435 ألف دينار، بينما كانت بيوعاتها لا تذكر، بحسب مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية.

   منعا للتزوير وتضليل المستهلك، أعلنت وزارة الصناعة والتجارة أنها باشرت في ختم اللحوم البلدية، التي تباع في الأسواق بالختم الأخضر البيضاوي، وبداخله هلال وأرقام مختلفة، فيما خصصت ألوانا أخرى للحوم الأخرى المستوردة من الخارج. وتأتي خطوة الصناعة والتجارة على إثر استيراد خراف أجنبية مشابهة للخراف البلدية، وقيام بعض التجار بختمها باللون الأخضر لبيعها على أساس أنها لحوم بلدية.

   يبحث مجلس نقابة الصحفيين في اجتماعه العادي اليوم الاثنين في طلب تأسيس عدد من الزملاء لملتقى الصحافة الثقافية. ورفع الزملاء، وهم ممثلون عن محررين ثقافيين، مشروع لائحة داخلية للملتقى.

   تدرس منظمة move international، الأميركية المتخصصة في تعليم وتأهيل ذوي التحديات الحركية من كافة الأعمار، تأسيس مركز لها في المملكة. ومن المتوقع أن يزور ممثلون عن المنظمة عمان الشهر المقبل للاطلاع على التسهيلات المتوفرة والتجربة المحلية في شؤون رعاية ذوي الإعاقة. المنظمة، ومقرها كاليفورنيا، تضم عشرات المراكز في أميركا وأوروبا واليابان ونيوزيلاندا، إضافة الى مركز ومدرسة متخصصة في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة.

   رئيس الجمعية الأردنية القفقاسية للثقافة د. فخر الدين الداغستاني يعقد عند الرابعة من عصر اليوم الاثنين مؤتمرا صحافيا بمناسبة ذكرى قيام الاتحاد السوفياتي بنفي الشعب الشيشاني في شمالي القفقاس الى سيبيريا العام 1944. المؤتمر يقام في منتدى الزميلة جريدة الدستور.

   نائب رئيس وزراء سابق، علق مازحا، على الضائقة الاقتصادية التي يمر بها المواطنون بأنهم ربما يضطرون، من فرط الطفر، إلى ارتداء "بلاطين" من دون جيوب!

----------


## العالي عالي

*الثلاثاء 23 شباط 2010م 09 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   وقع أمس خلاف، امتد بحسب مصادر موثوقة، إلى "عراك بالأيدي" بين مدير إحدى مناطق أمانة عمان الكبرى ورئيس لجنة محلية وعضو مجلس أمانة منتخب. الخلاف بين الطرفين كان بسبب الحملات الأمنية التي تنفذها الأمانة لإزالة البسطات والتشوهات في منطقة وسط البلد، بحسب ذات المصادر.*

*   مدير الجامعة العربية المفتوحة في الأردن الدكتور طالب الصريع يقيم مساء غد الأربعاء في قاعة جبري (القاعة الهاشمية) حفل عشاء بمناسبة افتتاح مبنى الجامعة.*

*   اشتكى مواطنون يعانون من مرض الصداع النصفي من عدم توفر علاج هذا المرض "naratribtan" في الصيدليات الحكومية. وذكروا أن هذا الدواء غير متوفر منذ شهور في وزارة الصحة، حيث كان يطلب من المرضى صرفه من صيدليات القطاع الخاص وعلى حساب التأمين. ولكن هذا الأمر تغير، وفق شكاوى المواطنين إلى "الغد" حيث طلب منهم شراؤه وعلى حسابهم الخاص وليس على حساب التأمين الصحي.

**   مديرية ترخيص السواقين والمركبات بإدارة العميد جمال البدور تبذل جهودا متسارعة لاختصار وقت إنجاز المعاملات، حيث جرى حوسبة سائر الإجراءات لربط جميع الإدارات المرورية بشبكة آلية واحدة، تحقق بشكل خلاق وشفاف مبدأ الحكومة الإلكترونية.*

*   بين مسح العمالة والبطالة للعام 2008، الصادر عن دائرة الإحصاءات العامة، أن حوالي نصف الإناث المتعطلات عن العمل هن في الفئة العمرية 25 – 39 سنة، وأن نحو 56% منهن يحملن مؤهلا علميا بكالوريوس فأعلى. طبعا، بين المسح أن أكثر من نصف الإناث المشتغلات يعملن في قطاعي التعليم والصحة، وتحديدا بنسبة 56.3%. 

**   تبث قناة البي بي سي العربية حلقة خاصة من برنامج لجنة تقصي الحقائق حول الانتحار في الأردن الساعة 09:05 مساء الثلاثاء. ويقدم الحلقة الزميل ناصر شديد بمشاركة عدد من الضيوف، منهم الزميل موفق كمال من صحيفة الغد والمحامي عماد الشرقاوي.*

*   بينت قراءة للباحث الاجتماعي د. حسين الخزاعي، أن 4% من حالات الزواج بين الأردنيات تتم من أزواج من جنسيات عربية وأجنبية. وأشار الخزاعي، في قراءته التي نشرها موقع "عمون" الإلكتروني أول من أمس، أنه وحتى نهاية عام 2008 تزوجت 2292 أردنية من أزواج من جنسيات عربية، تتصدرها الجنسيات الفلسطينية والمصرية والسورية والسعودية. وسُجلت 377 حالة زواج لأردنيات بأزواج من جنسيات أجنبية، تقدمتها الجنسية الأميركية ثم الألمانية والبريطانية وغيرها.*

*   سلطة المياه والوكالة الألمانية للتعاون الفني تنظمان مسابقة تصوير، تعنى بالتوعية المائية، موجهة للشباب الأردني بعنوان "مياهنا مستقبلنا". السلطة حددت الثامن من آذار (مارس) المقبل موعدا نهائيا لاستقبال المشاركات في المسابقة، التي خصصت لها عدة جوائز.
**   تنظم جمعية العفاف الخيرية ندوة موسعة بعنوان "الولاية في عقد الزواج"، وذلك عصر يوم غد الثلاثاء في مجمع النقابات المهنية. يشارك في الندوة مجموعة من الباحثين والمختصين، بينهم القاضي الشرعي الدكتور منصور طوالبة والدكتور شويش المحاميد من كلية الشريعة في جامعة مؤتة.*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

الأربعاء 24 شباط 2010م10 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ
*
*
*   يزور الأمير طلال بن عبدالعزيز البنك الوطني للتمويل الصغير اليوم، وسيتم خلال الزيارة تقديم عرض من مدير عام البنك باسم خنفر حول مبادرة التمويل متناهي الصغر، كما ستعرض خلال اللقاء مبادرة اجفند للتمويل المتناهي الصغر في الوطن العربي يقدمها السيد ناصر الذويب. وسيعقد الأمير الذي سيلتقي عميلات البنك الوطني، مؤتمرا صحافيا في مقر البنك حول صناعة مكافحة الفقر ودور اجفند فيها.*
*
**   بمناسبة العيد الوطني لبلاده، أقام سفير دولة الكويت لدى الأردن الشيخ فيصل الحمود المالك الصباح في مقر إقامته "بيت العرب" أمس مأدبة غداء على شرف رئيسي الوزراء سمير الرفاعي والأعيان طاهر المصري، حضرها كبار المسؤولين الحكوميين والأعيان والسفراء والاعلاميون.*
*
**   رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي كان يوم السبت الماضي ضيف الشرف على مأدبة عشاء أقامها رئيس الوزراء الأسبق فيصل الفايز في منزله بدابوق. حضر المأدبة عدد من الشخصيات والمدعوين.*
*
**   ما تزال تتفاعل القضية التي فجرتها مجلة "السجل" في عددها الثامن حول دمغ الخروف الجورجي بالختم الأخضر الذي يُدمَغ به الخروف البلدي، حيث اعترفت ضمنيا بذلك وزارة الصناعة والتجارة التي نشرت إعلاناً مدفوع الأجر في الصحف اليومية، كشفت فيه عن أسس جديدة ستعتمدها لختم اللحوم. الموضوع أثار ردود فعل في الصحف والمواقع الإلكترونية وعلق عليه كتاب، وناقشه التلفزيون الأردني في البرنامج الصباحي "يحدث اليوم" الذي استضاف مدير دائرة المسالخ في أمانة عمان الكبرى، وليد العجلوني، حيث أكد ما ورد في تقرير "السجل"، موضحاً أن دور المسلخ هو "دمغ اللحوم الصالحة للأكل والاستهلاك البشري"، وليس من صلاحياته التدخل في تصنيف اللحوم وتسعيرها. العجلوني نقل بعد أيام إلى وزارة الزراعة، من غير أن تربط "الأمانة" بين تصريحات العجلوني ونقله، مؤكدة اعتزازها بتاريخ الرجل وخبرته، واحترامها لدوره أثناء إدارته المسلخ على مدى 10 سنوات!*
*
**   السفير الأميركي السابق في العراق زلماي خليل زاد حاضر أول من أمس في مقر جامعة كولومبيا في دابوق، مستعرضا تجربته الشخصية والسياسية في العراق، وقبلها في أفغانستان والأمم المتحدة التي عمل فيهما أيضا سفيرا لبلاده، وعملية صنع القرار الأميركي. المحاضرة تابعها وزير الخارجية ناصر جودة ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق عدنان بدران والسفير الأردني السابق في واشنطن كريم قعوار، وشخصيات سياسية ودبلوماسية عديدة.* 
*
**   كان من المقرر أن تدير الحوار في محاضرة السفير الأميركي السابق زاد مديرة مكتب وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية الزميلة رندا حبيب، إلا أنها لم تتمكن من ذلك، جراء حادث "بسيط" بحسب منظمي الندوة. واختتم الحوار مع زاد بعشاء عمل في مقر الجامعة.*
*
**   حوار ساخن جرى أمس بين وزير الدولة البريطاني لشؤون الشرق الأوسط، ايفان لويس، ونخبة من السياسيين الأردنيين، انصب حول السياسة البريطانية والغربية تجاه التسوية السلمية وإسرائيل، وبدا واضحاً شعور النخبة الأردنية بخيبة أمل من المواقف الغربية. اللقاء بالوزير البريطاني جرى في مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية في الجامعة الأردنية أمس، وشارك في النقاش سياسيون ومثقفون منهم: عدنان أبو عودة، ومدير المخابرات الأسبق سميح البطيخي، وإبراهيم عزالدين، ومحيي الدين توق، وعبداللطيف عربيات وحسن أبو نعمة.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الخميس 25 شباط 2010م11 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ

*
*   يعتزم رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي زيارة دولة الكويت قريبا، ويجري مباحثات مع رئيس وزرائها الشيخ ناصر محمد الصباح تتناول العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين، وبخاصة الاقتصادية منها.*
*
**   رد وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال د.نبيل الشريف على سؤال في مؤتمر صحافي عقد امس، حول ما أثير مؤخرا عن حالات جلب قضائي لزملاء صحافيين، بأن "الموضوع لا يعدو كونه جهدا لدائرة التنفيذ القضائي، لتنفيذ قرارات لمحاكم، بحق مواطنين ومن بينهم صحافيون، صدرت بحقهم أحكام على قضايا شيكات من دون رصيد ونفقة و أجرة وغيرها". الشريف أشار إلى أن "دائرة التنفيذ القضائي نفذت العام الماضي نحو 200 ألف حكم قضائي، بينها من 4 إلى 5 حالات بحق صحافيين، وذلك استنادا إلى قوانين التنفيذ القضائي وأصول المحاكمات الجزائية والأمن العام".*
*
**   "عليكم أن تدخلوا الأحزاب.. بل وعليكم أن تؤسسوا حزبا خاصا بالشباب"، هذه الدعوة جاءت من رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي خلال زيارته إلى الجامعة الأردنية الأحد الماضي والتقائه بالطلبة. الرفاعي كان بدعوته يرد على تساؤل لرئيس اتحاد طلبة الجامعة الأردنية معتز السعود عن دور الحكومة في دعم الشباب وضعف هذا الدعم.*
*
**   خلال جولة رئيس الوزراء في الجامعة الأردنية تقدم منه احد الطلبة وأصر على دعوة الرئيس على مأدبة غداء في منزل الطالب، الذي خاطب الرفاعي بالقول "نريد أن تعطينا يوما يا دولة الرئيس"، الذي اعتذر بدوره، واعدا في الوقت ذاته بمزيد من التواصل مع الشباب وطلبة الجامعة وزيارتها مرات أخرى.*
*
**   فوجئ نائب رئيس الوزراء د.رجائي المعشر باقتراح مقدم من مقاول بخصوص إنشاء مبنى لاحدى المؤسسات المستقلة، المفاجأة تمثلت في قرار إنشاء مبنى حكومي رغم قرار مجلس الوزراء بوقف إنشاء الابنية الحكومية. بعد التمحيص والتفتيش تبين أن رئيس المؤسسة المستقلة قرر المضي بالمشروع رغم الظروف الصعبة، الحكومة قررت وقف المشروع لمخالفته قرار مجلس الوزراء.*
*
**   تدرس الحكومة بجدية دمج عدد من المؤسسات ذات العمل المشترك، حيث يتوقع صدور تقرير حكومي بهذا الخصوص.*
*
**   وزارة خدمية قررت بعد الدراسة تخفيض نفقاتها 10 %، بهدف تخفيف العبء عن الموازنة العامة التي تعاني خللا في الإيرادات والنفقات كسبيل لمواجهة الظرف الاقتصادي الصعب والمعقد.*
*
**   مصدر حكومي مطلع أبلغ "زواريب" أن ديوان المحاسبة سيعمل خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة على متابعة التزام الوزارات والمؤسسات الرسمية بمدونة السلوك الإعلامي التي أقرتها الحكومة، تحديدا فيما يخص الالتزام بمنع تعيين مستشارين عاملين في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة.* 
*
**   رئيس لجنة السياسات في البرلمان العربي ورئيس لجنة المبادرة اليمنية لإصلاح الجامعة العربية النائب السابق محمد أبو هديب التقى قبل يومين الرئيس اليمني علي عبدالله صالح، وبحث معه قضايا متعلقة بالجامعة العربية ومبادرة اليمن لإصلاحها، والتي تنص أساسا على وضع دستور للجامعة.*
*
**   اللجنة القانونية في حزب التيار الوطني واصلت أمس الأربعاء، وبحضور رئيس الحزب رئيس مجلس النواب السابق عبدالهادي المجالي، مناقشة رؤية الحزب حول قانون الانتخاب، المطروح على بساط البحث والتعديل، وذلك بحسب عضو اللجنة النائب السابق فخري إسكندر. اللجنة كانت عقدت أول اجتماع لهذه الغاية الأحد الماضي.*
*
**   كان لافتاً في إعلان المكتب التنفيذي لحزب التيار الوطني ورود اسم الدكتور إبراهيم مشهور الجازي، أستاذ القانون في الجامعة الأردنية، والذي أوضح لـ"زواريب" أنه، بالرغم من تقديره واحترامه للتيار الوطني، إلا أنه لا صلة له به من قريب أو بعيد.*
*
**   مكتب مفوضية الانتخابات العراقية في الأردن يقيم في مدينة الحسين للشباب مساء اليوم الخميس ندوة تثقيفية جماهيرية للجالية العراقية حول الانتخابات التشريعية المقررة مطلع آذار (مارس) المقبل.*

*
*

----------


## العالي عالي

*الأثنين 1 أذار 2010م -15 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ*

*   تحدث وزير العدل أيمن عودة، أمس مع الزميل الكاتب محمد أبو رمان حول مقاله عن لجان التحقيق الذي نشر أول من أمس، وأكد عودة للزميل أبو رمان أن التحقيق جار في قضية التوجيهي، وأنه يتسم بالسرية نظراً لطبيعته القضائية. ووعد بأن اللجنة المخولة التي يرأسها ستعلن عند الانتهاء أنها أتمت التحقيق وسلّمته لرئيس الوزراء.*
*   تعد وزارة البيئة لعقد مؤتمر موسع لتحفيز البنوك والمؤسسات المالية على دعم وتمويل المشاريع البيئية. المؤتمر، الذي يقام بالتعاون مع جهات أخرى، يرجح عقده في 7 و8 الحالي.* 
*   مأدبة الغداء، التي أقامها الرئيس الأسبق لنادي الوحدات رياض عبد الكريم في مزرعته بناعور أول من أمس السبت كانت على شرف رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري ورئيسي الوزراء السابقين نادر الذهبي وفيصل الفايز ورئيس سلطة منطقة العقبة الخاصة محمد صقر. المأدبة حضرها أيضا عدد واسع من الشخصيات السياسية والإعلامية ورجال الأعمال والشخصيات العامة.*
*   وزير الصحة د. نايف الفايز يرعى صباح بعد غد الأربعاء في فندق جراند حياة عمان ندوة تقيمها نقابة الممرضين بعنوان "قراءة في خطاب صاحب الجلالة الموجه لقطاع التمريض"، وذلك ضمن احتفالية النقابة بـ "عمان عاصمة التمريض العربي لعام 2010".*
*   اجتماع مهم تعقده وزارة الصناعة والتجارة مع غرفتي الصناعة والتجارة اليوم لمناقشة فرض رسوم على الورق الهالك الذي يتم تصديره الى خارج الأردن.*
*   تأجل الاجتماع الذي كان من المقرر أن يعقده نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الدولة د. رجائي المعشر يوم بعد غد الأربعاء مع الفاعليات الاقتصادية الى يوم السبت المقبل.*
*   وزير الأشغال العامة د.محمد طالب عبيدات يلتقي صباح اليوم نقيب الصحافيين الزميل عبدالوهاب الزغيلات ومجلس النقابة، للتداول في عدد من القضايا وأوجه التعاون بين الوزارة والنقابة، وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بمشروع إسكان النقابة في الزرقاء.* 
*   تبدأ اليوم في البحر الميت أعمال ورشة عمل إطلاق نظام مشترك لكافة مؤسسات قطاع المياه من وزارة المياه والري بسلطتيها المياه ووادي الأردن، في وحدة إلكترونية مجتمعة لتبادل كافة المعلومات المشتركة من داخل وخارج القطاع.* 
*   خفضت المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء أمس سعر المستحضر الذي يستعمل كمضاد حيوي medo-axetine، جاء ذلك نتيجة لانخفاض سعر الدواء الأصيل. وبحسب أسس التسعير المعتمدة لدى المؤسسة، فإنه يجب تخفيض جميع المستحضرات الجنيسة في حال انخفاض سعر المستحضر الأصيل، ولا يجوز أن يتجاوز سعر المستحضر الجنيس عن 20 % من سعر المستحضر الأصيل.*

----------


## العالي عالي

*السبت 6 أذار 2010م 20 ربيع الأول 1431 هـ* 
*   وزير الدولة لشؤون الاتصال والإعلام د. نبيل الشريف اكتفى بالقول، في رده على سؤال صحافي في مؤتمره الصحافي الأربعاء الماضي حول تعليقه على رفع دعوى قضائية ضده من قبل زميل صحافي، بأن "تعليقي أن لا تعليق"، رافضا الخوض في هذه القضية.


   أجلت المؤسسة العامة للغذاء والدواء توقيع مذكرة تفاهم مع سلطة وادي الأردن والوكالة الألمانية للتعاون الفني (GTZ) الى إشعار آخر، لأسباب "خارجة عن إرادة المؤسسة". كان من المفترض أن توقع الاتفاقية أول من أمس الخميس في فندق شيراتون عمان. 


   الدورة السادسة للجمعية البرلمانية الاورومتوسطية، التي يترأسها الأردن، تعقد الجمعة المقبل في عمان، وتستمر على مدار ثلاثة أيام. 


   استضاف القسم التجاري في السفارة الاسترالية في عمان أول من أمس مدير قسم "المستقبل المستدام" في جامعة التكنولوجيا الاسترالية البرفسور ستيوارت وايت، حيث ألقى وايت محاضرة في مركز دراسات البحوث والدراسات المائية في الجامعة الأردنية، حول إدارة المياه والبنية التحتية في المناطق الريفية والحضرية. 


   توقع صباح اليوم السبت عدة اتفاقيات لنقل صلاحيات مياه الري من سلطة وادي الأردن الى جمعيات تعاونية زراعية من مستخدمي المياه. حفل التوقيع يقام عند الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم في قصر الضيافة في ديرعلا، وذلك بحضور وزير المياه د. محمد النجار ومسؤولي الوزارة.


   تعقد وزارة البيئة بالتعاون مع جمعية البنوك في الأردن والمؤسسة الدولية للتمويل مؤتمر التمويل البيئي الأول غدا الأحد وبعد غد الاثنين في مبنى جمعية البنوك.


   شهدت منطقة ماعين في محافظة مادبا في ساعة متأخرة من مساء الخميس الماضي إطلاق عيارات نارية، أثناء مشاجرة بين أفراد عشيرتين، ما تسبب في إصابة شخص بجروح استدعت نقله إلى مستشفى خاص في المحافظة. وكانت المشاجرة نشبت على خلفية رسالة من أحد الأشخاص بثتها فضائية أردنية، لكن تدخل قوات الدرك، التي سيطرت على الوضع، حال دون تفاقم الأمور.

*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الخميس 13 أيار 2010م  _ 29 جمادى الأول 1431 هـ




 طبق وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال نبيل الشريف، في مؤتمره الصحافي أمس في المعهد الوطني للتدريب، تعليمات كان أعلنها مؤخرا، تقضي بمنع الإعلاميين من غير أعضاء نقابة الصحفيين والمراسلين المعتمدين من دخول المؤتمر.

   داعب رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري أمس أمين القدس الحاج زكي الغول، خلال لقاء في جمعية الأخوة الأردنية الفلسطينية، حيث قال المصري للغول: "نحن يجب أن نحافظ عليك وعلى صحتك"، وأردف المحاضر الثاني، الفريق المتقاعد غازي الطيب، مؤيدا المصري، ومخاطبا الغول بقوله "أنت الأكثر عداء لإسرائيل".

   رجحت مصادر حكومية أن تعمد وزارة التربية والتعليم إلى استحداث موقع أمين عام رابع، يكون معنيا بشؤون تكنولوجيا المعلومات. المصادر ذاتها أيضا رجحت أن يعين مسؤول فني رفيع في الوزارة لهذا الموقع. الوزارة تضم حاليا ثلاثة أمناء عامين كانوا عينوا بقرارات لمجلس الوزراء في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة على التوالي. 

   يلتقي وزير التجارة والصناعة المصري رشيد محمد رشيد اليوم الخميس بأعضاء غرفتي تجارة وصناعة الأردن. الضيف المصري يحضر أيضا بعد الظهر ملتقى رجال الأعمال الأردني المصري. 

   قال رئيس جمعية تجار الإسمنت منصور البنا إن الجمعية اشترت 4500 طن إسمنت ابيض، مخصصة للتجار من الفئة الوسطى، كي يتمكنوا من منافسة التجار الكبار في السوق. البنا أشار إلى حصول الجمعية على فائدة تصل إلى 6 دنانير على الطن الواحد مع نهاية الشهر. هدف الجمعية من ذلك هو مساعدة التجار، من أعضائها، على مواجهة نقص السيولة من جهة، ولتحريك عجلة الاقتصاد والسوق المحلي من جهة ثانية.

   بعيد انتهاء محاضرة ألقاها وزير الخارجية الجزائري السابق ومبعوث الأمم المتحدة إلى العراق وأفغانستان الأخضر الإبراهيمي في معهد الإعلام الأردني مساء امس، حضرت سمو الأميرة ريم علي إلى المعهد، وهي ابنة المحاضر الإبراهيمي، والتقت طلبة المعهد، في حوار منوع تناول قضايا إعلامية مختلفة، كما تجولت سموها في مرافق المعهد. 

   تطلق وزارة المياه والري فعاليات ونشاطات منتدى مستخدمي المياه في المناطق المرتفعة الاثنين المقبل، وذلك خلال حفل تقيمه بحضور كافة الجهات المعنية ووسائل الإعلام. ويهدف تأسيس المنتدى، الذي تعتبره الوزارة إحدى الأدوات الرامية لرفع كفاءة أنظمة التزويد المائي، لإشراك مستخدمي تلك المياه مع أطراف حكومية وصولا إلى خطوات عملية لإدارة مستدامة للمياه الجوفية.

   ديوان المظالم لا يستقبل شكاوى وتظلمات حول القطاع الخاص ومؤسساته، هذا ما أكده رئيس الديوان عبدالإله الكردي، في محاضرة له أول من أمس في نادي الفيحاء، حيث أشار إلى أن التظلمات الواردة من القطاع الخاص عليها أن تذهب إلى القضاء. الكردي دعا أيضا إلى أن تعمد كل وزارة أو دائرة أو مؤسسة حكومية إلى إنشاء ديوان مصغر للمظالم، بهدف حل المشاكل، قبل إرسالها للديوان.

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عاشق على متابعة الموضوع

----------


## عاشق الحصن

العفو يا عالي احنا في الخدمه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

السبت 15 أيار 2010م  - 01 جمادى الآخر 1431 هـ



   الأوساط الرسمية والحكومية انشغلت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية في وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على قانون الانتخاب، بينما كانت الأوساط الإعلامية والشعبية منشغلة في حوارات موسعة حول التسريبات الأولية بخصوص القانون، الذي بات من شبه المؤكد أن يقره مجلس الوزراء في اجتماعه الأسبوعي الثلاثاء المقبل، بصيغة 
قانون مؤقت.

   سرع إعلان الحكومة للمسودة الأولى لقانون الانتخاب، من إعلان عشرات المرشحين ترشيحهم للانتخابات المتوقع عقدها في الربع الأخير من العام الحالي، وتكثيف تواصلهم بقواعدهم، في إشارة لبدء انطلاق سباق الانتخابات في مختلف المحافظات. 

   المدير الإقليمي لمكتب معهد كارنيغي لدراسات السلام بول سالم غادر عمان أول من أمس الخميس، في ختام زيارة قام بها لمصلحة وكالة الأمم المتحدة للإنماء الدولي، والتقى خلالها بعدد من المسؤولين والسياسيين، لمناقشة خطط الإصلاح السياسي في المملكة.


   يتواصل التوقيع على "مبادرة روح الميثاق الوطني" التي أعلنها رئيس الوزراء الأسبق أحمد عبيدات. وحتى مساء أمس تجاوز عدد الموقعين على هذه المبادرة عبر موقعها الإلكتروني ثلاثة آلاف ومائة وخمسين شخصا. 

   قرر مدير عام المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية عمر النعيرات تسمية مدير التخطيط الاستراتيجي والمتابعة والتقييم في المؤسسة نبيل محمد نبيه ناطقا إعلاميا للمؤسسة، إضافة إلى وظيفته.

   رأى مراقبون أن وزارة التربية والتعليم تخالف توصيات الخبراء الدوليين الذين وضعوا هيكلة عامة للوزارة وبناء على طلب الأخيرة مطلع العام الماضي وبوشر في تطبيقها مطلع العام الحالي، وذلك عبر تعيين ثلاثة أمناء عامين حتى الآن، مع توقع تعيين أمين رابع، في حين أوصت الهيكلة بتعيين أمين عام واحد، يتبعه أربع إدارات رئيسية! 

   تعقد وكالة الأنباء الأردنية "بترا" يوم الأربعاء المقبل، ندوة تناقش موضوع العنف الاجتماعي، الذي بات يؤرق الأردنيين في الفترة الأخيرة. الوكالة دعت عددا من المسؤولين والخبراء والأكاديميين والمتخصصين إلى المشاركة في ندوتها.

   تنظم لجنة مقاومة التطبيع في النقابات المهنية أمام سوق الخضار المركزي في الساعة 12 من ظهر اليوم السبت مهرجانا لحرق البضائع وصناديق الخضار الإسرائيلية.

   ينظم شبيبة حزب الوحدة الشعبية ورابطة المرأة عند الواحدة من ظهر اليوم تظاهرة إحياء لذكرى النكبة، وذلك أمام مقر منظمة الأمم المتحدة للطفولة (اليونيسيف) قرب منطقة الجامعة الأردنية.

----------

